# Haiku Moments



## misterflew

Flying high bird does go
Low to ground hopper hops
green grass 
grass so green
bird hopper 
grass 
green


----------



## JW Frogen

Bubbles in my beer

Universal particles

In my universe.


----------



## midcan5

if you multiply           
zero times a billion it   
still equals zero.


----------



## midcan5

philosophy is
fundamentally about
rationality.


----------



## boedicca

Handyman project
Mister boe in cranky mood
Must escape til done


----------



## Skull Pilot

I hate Haiku

Spank wife bent over

Deep breath to absorb the sting

Do it again please


----------



## boedicca

Electrical Fracas!
Professional help required!
One Eight Five Dollars!


----------



## JW Frogen

midcan5 said:


> philosophy is
> fundamentally about
> rationality.



Rationality

fundamentally is our

true bubble popping.


----------



## JW Frogen

Glorious cock rise

It is a scorcher today

Beautiful sunset.


----------



## JW Frogen

Her pussy tastes like

The first moments of my birth

I like it down here.


----------



## JW Frogen

I have had my fill

A to be or not to be

Then she looks at me.


----------



## midcan5

where are we going 
that life passes too quickly         
we need to slow down.


----------



## JW Frogen

Humble pie tastes like,

The first day I went to school,

I graduated.


----------



## midcan5

why is there something
and what does it mean to us
that there is nothing.


----------



## JW Frogen

Nothing is something

From the first day we are born

Something is nothing.


----------



## midcan5

time passes quickly
morning afternoon evening
so enjoy the view.


----------



## JW Frogen

Quickly I pass time

Suffering time poisoning

Time still suffer me?


----------



## eots

oh lord how my shit stinks
holy fuckin molly my shit stinks
     scientific fact


----------



## JW Frogen

5

7 

5. 

I am a traditionalist.

But I will give you a 9.9 for Zen-like truth in subject matter written from an adapted thought.


----------



## eots

JW Frogen said:


> 5
> 
> 7
> 
> 5.
> 
> I am a traditionalist.
> 
> But I will give you a 9.9 for Zen-like truth in subject matter written from an adapted thought.



much appreciated


----------



## JW Frogen

I am a fan of any person who dives in.

Who I am to play perfect? I am the belly flop king.

It does create the best splash.


----------



## JW Frogen

Drunken nirvana

The sober are too sober

Fuck my frontal lobes


----------



## JW Frogen

To drink or not to

Is there even a question?

Sober is silent.


----------



## midcan5

excrement is a 
fine biological word
for needed relief.


----------



## JW Frogen

I shit a huge shit

Much larger than Nirvana

No one gives a shit.


----------



## JW Frogen

What do you think are?

Brave or sunk in the dark deep?

You are this and that.


----------



## JW Frogen

I laugh with my son

I held him up to the sun.

I laugh forever.


----------



## JW Frogen

No score to settle,

We will just call it nil nil,

Nil is our score board.


----------



## tigerbob

Haikus are a snack.
For a full meal, stretch yourself
And write a sonnet.


----------



## JW Frogen

Sonnets are a meal

Calories that will full fill

But then you get fat.


----------



## tigerbob

JW Frogen said:


> Sonnets are a meal
> 
> Calories that will full fill
> 
> But then you get fat.



Don't you find sonnets 
tell a story, Haikus just
A moment in time?


I'll give you an example...


The US Message Board, a melting pot
Of ideas, prejudices, random thought.
Yet days spent here will teach you not a lot -
Opinions you leave with are ones you brought.
The threads are all the same, day after day:
Rightwing and Chris with their Liberal zeal;
More crap about Mexico from Jose;
More bleating about smoking from Anguille.

Occasionally there's a worthwhile thread
Started by someone with an open mind
That seems it might become a real debate.
But by the time the tenth post has been read
The bullshit starts again, the blind lead blind,
And reason meets its customary fate.


----------



## JW Frogen

Tiger, I think you went over the syllable limit.

Think small, think like a bonsai tree.

Some times small is large.

Or at least Japanese male poets need to think so.


----------



## eots

JW Frogen said:


> Tiger, I think you went over the syllable limit.
> 
> Think small, think like a bonsai tree.
> 
> Some times small is large.
> 
> Or at least Japanese male poets need to think so.



awesome !


----------



## JW Frogen

I know it is shameless, but how can I not thank that?


----------



## midcan5

marriage is about
love honor conversation
and sometimes much joy.

or 

marriage is about
love honor conversation
and sometimes great sex.


----------



## midcan5

healthcare passed great news
now mom dad brother sister 
can enjoy more life.


----------



## JW Frogen

A good day today

Did not kill my co-workers

This Zen thingy works!


----------



## midcan5

if it walks like a 
duck and talks like a duck then
it sure ain't a fish.


----------



## editec

Rhinorhea. _Hack!_
Spring's promises? Dismal gray
Snow covered buds.


----------



## Charles Stucker

First fool the masses,
Then create hysteria,
Now Obamacare


----------



## midcan5

no you can't do that
no hell no you can't do that
yes we can and did.


----------



## JW Frogen

The perfect haiku

Or perfect enlightenment

Will never exist.


----------



## midcan5

rain wetness invades
puddles wet feet umbrellas
March weather changes.


----------



## midcan5

April flowers Spring
showers rainy atmosphere
life resumes anew.


----------



## JW Frogen

Fall fertilizer.

  Nourish the plants all Winter

Men love bullshit too.


----------



## JW Frogen

To drink or not to?

The sober have done enough 

Damage; drink it is!


----------



## midcan5

slowly the mind churns
thoughts rearrange in my brain
becoming knowledge.


----------



## JW Frogen

My penis is bold

But I am now some what old

Fuck cross word puzzles!


----------



## midcan5

I used to think that
people reasoned when they spoke
but they do not think.


----------



## JW Frogen

Think therefore you are

Believing you are thinking

Not being 'I am'.


----------



## midcan5

on House last evening
various scenarios
demonstrated life.


----------



## midcan5

Is it a tale told
or a story that unfolds
in time forever.


----------



## DH1390

It's not quite too late
To tell me that you're sorry
For farting in here.


----------



## midcan5

I will miss the clouds
after life has extinguished
but miss too living.


----------



## JW Frogen

If the clouds miss me,

After life is extinguished,

Then rain on my grave.


----------



## LuckyDan

bury me in Spring
where rain can fall in sunshine
let the green grow wild


----------



## midcan5

happy father's day
emotion turned to great love
and much commitment.


----------



## Jos

Our Earth hear's the call 
more oil from the sea you crave
But sent, wave by wave


----------



## freedombecki

moonbeams glow on pond
pale gold on busy waters
night life for wild fish​
3.19.11


----------



## freedombecki

wise winsome warbler
some melodic minor chord
soft conjuration​


----------



## tigerbob

Right wing and left wing
Cling to respective dogma
Ignoring all else

Insult each other
Spend hours thinking up ad libs
So they can look smart

If you don't listen
To what others have to say
Why bother posting?


----------



## midcan5

People only see
what they are programmed to see
so they see little.


----------



## freedombecki

flowers of bergen
surrounding norwegian woods
charming beyond speech

6.24.08​


----------



## freedombecki

quick gold and black duck
flew across water of lake
watching, admiring​


----------



## freedombecki

at museum pond
geese were enjoying the shade
loverly setting​


----------



## freedombecki

temperature rising
almost a hundred degrees
yet night brings cold air​


----------



## midcan5

Spring flowers brightly
grace the landscape with color
on a green canvas.


----------



## freedombecki

midcan5 said:


> Spring flowers brightly
> grace the landscape with color
> on a green canvas.



and your word painting
brought all the beauty they have
into this forum

Thanks, midcan5.


----------



## freedombecki

small wild yellow rose
low near shaded forest path
highways and byways
02.08.06​


----------



## freedombecki

between two small creeks
sits nature's garden with pond
sanctuary rocks​


----------



## freedombecki

saturday mowing
cutting full meadow by woods
postcard perfect realm​


----------



## freedombecki

quicksilver pond glint
here now and gone with the wind
mercurial life​


----------



## freedombecki

green and greener leaves
west of lake houston's fair grace
mysterious wood​


----------



## freedombecki

a pair of herons
flew over our lake today
love's sweet shibboleth


----------



## freedombecki

fool on the hill wafts
from the man of yesterday
panpipe memories​


----------



## freedombecki

college students gone
quiet and quaint streets lacking
boisterous spirits​


----------



## freedombecki

antibiotics
be chary of side effects
blurred vision rashes​


----------



## freedombecki

last night the rain fell
upon the parched earth and lake
quenching and filling​


----------



## freedombecki

too early heat wave
brings all to newly-filled lake
refreshment nature​


----------



## freedombecki

pastorale verdant
bounding white scottie in clouds
against azure air​


----------



## freedombecki

music sweet and proud
chased neighbor deer o'er the fence
blueberry bandit​


----------



## freedombecki

sounds of brazen rain
hot dry barren earth music
tempo allegro​


----------



## midcan5

Mom always said James
I hope your kids are like you
mom was wrong for once.


----------



## freedombecki

mercury rising
one hundred seven degrees
dog day afternoon​


----------



## freedombecki

soft cool breeze blowing
whisking away heat of day
mother earth breathes love​


----------



## freedombecki

great birds are calling
rain dancing utterances
to counter dry death​


----------



## freedombecki

endless steam summer
dark bringeth respite of cool
twilight's sweat streaming​


----------



## freedombecki

treeline by the fence
favored o'er sun-strewn meadows
sheltered seed grow roots​


----------



## freedombecki

silver sky at dusk
consistent with cooling breeze
all-creature respite​


----------



## freedombecki

alive and twinkling
magical skies of darkness
cool of active minds​


----------



## freedombecki

tired eyes blank staring
separated from most thought
heart break the silence​


----------



## freedombecki

faucets are open
droplets curl short hairs by face
sweating out summer​


----------



## freedombecki

erasing sorrows
resplendent green of nature
bringeth peace to soul​


----------



## freedombecki

sprinklers bathing lawn
on an electric timer
poet's leaves of grass​


----------



## freedombecki

periwinkle dawn
evasive pinks beneath all
sunrise is coming​


----------



## freedombecki

plate glass pond glowing
refractions of the new day
tree leaf lace revealed​


----------



## freedombecki

yea how the gloaming
revels along south meadow
forest's umbral edge​


----------



## freedombecki

dearest heart and mind
taken by dementia
true love in a mist

pathos no option
for in the heart's tympani
good vibrations live​


----------



## freedombecki

night birds are talking
to each other in meter
after the sun set​


----------



## freedombecki

bridges in the zone
mankind divided by streams
pull us together​


----------



## freedombecki

music to the eye
encumbrances sonnet wings
butterflies are free
​


----------



## freedombecki

blithe gossamer wings
tiny particulate scales
under microscope​


----------



## freedombecki

suddenly shaded
sun surreptitiously slipped
substantially sunk
​


----------



## freedombecki

dry brown oak bramble
waiting to block tractor blade
under greener tree​


----------



## freedombecki

even early morn
heat takes a toll on the field
no butterfly flits

​


----------



## freedombecki

depths and morning glow
mirror earths wholesome love song
  healing yesterdays
​


----------



## freedombecki

visions in the night
like writers block lack true form
nothing is certain​


----------



## freedombecki

summer night fan drones
air baked by heat with no rain
even in the dark
​


----------



## freedombecki

soothing kind words heal
far better than medicine
friends are gifts of God​


----------



## freedombecki

ev'ry happiness
comes from freely-given love
to an ideal​


----------



## Patrick2

You're obama post
I saw it coming
The stench
Of a brainfart


----------



## freedombecki

dreary demagogue 
deposits desolation
drab dowager's dreck​


----------



## freedombecki

evaporation
slowed by clouds o'er soleil's path
saving shriveled pond​


----------



## freedombecki

nymphs of the forest
flitting between orchid plants
drinking it all in​


----------



## freedombecki

storm wherefore art thou
where is thy wind and thy rain
to quench this drought​


----------



## freedombecki

rainy piccolo
playing rush of quenching notes
absorbed hastily​


----------



## freedombecki

misty green morning
great gray heron became blue
radiant azure​


----------



## freedombecki

oval disc below 
umbral verdant pattern weave
twelve o'clock shadow​

​


----------



## freedombecki

dark all around us
except for glistn'ing star lights
idylls of country​


----------



## freedombecki

sun breaks o'er new day
gentle pond bears images
sure fairness around​


----------



## freedombecki

drought-ravaged tall pines
monuments of a harsh end
parched red then bleached blonde​


----------



## freedombecki

gingerbread houses
white map blue and red clapboards
reversibly iced​


----------



## freedombecki

sewing some stockings
saving some soldiers sadness
sending swift, sweet smiles 


​


----------



## freedombecki

gray clouds form above
at least they usher out heat
futile chasing winds
​


----------



## freedombecki

nocturnal slumber
spinning star punctuation
one degree each night​


----------



## freedombecki

late red eye express
stinging the whites in the eyes
dry eye syndrome blues​


----------



## freedombecki

_ardea alba_
unfolded wings lifting up
hope's pure loveliness​


----------



## boedicca

Fact: rdean uses
6 percent of his brain cells
The rest are dead weight


----------



## freedombecki

quietude and peace
rewards for unending love
towards the heart's friends
​


----------



## freedombecki

Thanks for trying haiku, boedicca.


----------



## freedombecki

footprints in the sun
baked by the heat of the day
warm euphemisms​


----------



## freedombecki

great egret, heron
around sunset rendezvous
lovely odd couple​


----------



## freedombecki

excellent eagle
elevation everest
extols evening​


----------



## freedombecki

as night skies blacken
stars light the fires of our hearts
weekend fun beckons​


----------



## Unkotare

I like some of those from 'freedom.' Just about the only ones on this thread that are actually haiku.


----------



## percysunshine

freedombecki is
a center haiku person
with material​


----------



## Unkotare

no need to believe



          the wind will always catch you



just breathe deeply


----------



## freedombecki

herbal medicine
use of plants as remedies
dispensatory
​


----------



## boedicca

Pass the jobs bill now
The Obamessiah crows
But to fund it, how?


----------



## Unkotare

learning not to learn



an empty bowl fills up best



           with nothing at all


----------



## freedombecki

remembering heroes
who boarded flight ninety three
one perfect morning

solemn words spoken
for those against terrorists
united courage

​


----------



## Unkotare

one bell struck gently



          all the truth in these worlds



are you listening?


----------



## freedombecki

are you listening
sounds ringing out of warning
for whom the bells toll​


----------



## freedombecki

national sadness
when loved ones die by hate's hand
moment of prayer​


----------



## freedombecki

black stumps at surface
waters sunken seven feet
sand reefs sans sailboats​


----------



## freedombecki

ocean environs
marine fields glisten with life
blue tangs coral reefs​


----------



## freedombecki

dynamic people
color dull landscapes with cheer
just with their being​


----------



## freedombecki

temperature rising
lake out back looking like pond
birds still bathe here though​


----------



## freedombecki

my cherished black lab
snoring largo on down bed
softly sweet music​


----------



## freedombecki

salmon pink and gray
calico flowers on field 
sky walk at morning​


----------



## freedombecki

last night when sun set
great egret took a pink glow
at graceful liftoff​


----------



## Ropey




----------



## freedombecki

pine tree skeletons
beneath large cotton-ball clouds
above a scorched earth​


----------



## freedombecki

prophetic planning
people pick poll politics
propaganda plums​


----------



## freedombecki

mountain crater top
made by undulating quakes
molten lava deep​


----------



## freedombecki

high cool rushing streams
over ledge waterfalls flow
spirited sweet sprays​


----------



## freedombecki

slow-bubbling mud pots
 upon yellowstone's plateau
heave as warm ripples​


----------



## freedombecki

lightning sequoias
old as millennia past
catching on fire​


----------



## freedombecki

osprey and eagle
circling, eyes locked in a trance
duel romantic​


----------



## freedombecki

campfire on the ground
smoke spiraling to heaven
smoldering embers​


----------



## freedombecki

by the grand tetons
jenny lake lays down below
lovely reflections​


----------



## freedombecki

old faithful, quiet
breaks slumber with slow rise when
wild passions climax​


----------



## freedombecki

all the park waters
fall down to join with others
playful snake river​


----------



## freedombecki

pebbles bounce o'er lake
heaved by rock's passionate pair
slinging their stones off​


----------



## freedombecki

steam from the hot springs
rises from earth to the sky
returning as dew​


----------



## freedombecki

inside mother earth
father time patiently ticks
embracing moist warmth​


----------



## freedombecki

walking hand in hand
from field trip spent in springtime
heart bright with flowers​


----------



## freedombecki

in rearview mirror
thrusts monumental tall pine
from pleasures mountain​


----------



## freedombecki

take vacations oft
remember importance of
smelling the flowers​


----------



## freedombecki

september daybreak
gray clouds with silver linings
beckon sun to rise​


----------



## freedombecki

birds and butterflies
vanishing habitats cause
numbers to dwindle


Inspiration from _Attracting Birds, Butterflies and Other Backyard Wildlife_ by National Wildlife Federation (R) by David Mizejewski, Manager, Backyard wildlife Habitat (TM) Program, c2004, p. 12​


----------



## freedombecki

supporting wildlife
restoring habitats make
good ecosystems
​

Inspiration from _Attracting Birds, Butterflies and Other Backyard  Wildlife_ by National Wildlife Federation (R) by David Mizejewski,  Manager, Backyard wildlife Habitat (TM) Program, c2004, p. 13


----------



## freedombecki

gray catbird enjoys
shadblow serviceberry
in well-planned garden​



Inspiration from_ Attracting Birds, Butterflies and Other Backyard  Wildlife_ by National Wildlife Federation (R) by David Mizejewski,  Manager, Backyard wildlife Habitat (TM) Program, c2004, p. 15

photograph courtesy of tamu


----------



## freedombecki

exotic problems
plants from afar may not be
beneficial here

sometimes invasive
they may destroy native plants
that feed our wildlife

carefully select
plants known to feed local beasts
nature's dependents



Inspiration from _Attracting Birds, Butterflies and Other Backyard   Wildlife_ by National Wildlife Federation (R) by David Mizejewski,   Manager, Backyard wildlife Habitat (TM) Program, c2004, p. 18​


----------



## freedombecki

red-spotted purple
lands on his favorite bloom
black-eyed susan fan


photograph credits and inspiration from _Attracting Birds, Butterflies  and Other Backyard   Wildlife_ for National Wildlife Federation (R) by  David Mizejewski,   Manager, Backyard wildlife Habitat (TM) Program,  c2004, p. 19​


----------



## freedombecki

national treasure
all-states good native plants list
lady bird johnson






Recommended in book, _Attracting Birds, Butterflies, and Other Backyard Wildlife_ for the National Wildlife Federation by David Mizjewski, Creative Homeowner (R), Upper Saddle River, NJ, 2004, page 21 insert "Info on Native Plants", Habitat Basics--the importance of balance​ 
​


----------



## freedombecki

consider options
providing food for wildlife
links in life's foodchain



Credits for photograph, _Attracting Birds, Butterflies, and Other Backyard Wildlife_ for the  National Wildlife Federation by David Mizjewski, Creative Homeowner (R),  Upper Saddle River, NJ, 2004, Chapter 2, Supplemental Feeders, p. 30​


----------



## freedombecki

best seeds for feeders

all sunflower seeds
thistle, red and white millet
cracked corn and peanuts

_ibid,_ p. 31​


----------



## freedombecki

a predator's gifts
resilient environment
diverse and healthy

_ibid_, p. 29​


----------



## freedombecki

holly trees provide
red berries for wintering
mockingbird shelter

_ibid_, credits photo, p. 28​


----------



## freedombecki

xeriscaping helps
desert lands hum with wild birds
butterflies and moths

_ibid_, p. 28
​


----------



## freedombecki

water for wildlife
provides essential method
natural cleansing​


----------



## freedombecki

fishes in the lake
provide protein for large birds
around their campfires​


----------



## freedombecki

without fresh water
plants could not make sweet nectar
to feed hummingbirds​


----------



## freedombecki

kind thoughtful planning
would include hiding places
elusive covers​


----------



## freedombecki

genetic shyness
may protect well-covered nest
from harsh predators​


----------



## freedombecki

herbal essences
health of the body and mind
wild flower garden​


----------



## freedombecki

fruit draws butterflies
birds and dear herbivores rare
overripe or fresh​


----------



## freedombecki

never kill spiders
place them in gardens, voila
pests depreciate​


----------



## freedombecki

shrub rows may provide
berries, flowers and green food
hiding places grand​


----------



## freedombecki

dead vegetation
leave it as food habitat
 insects become food​


----------



## freedombecki

chinaberry leaves
food storage insecticide
toxic to humans​


----------



## freedombecki

great egret's flight path
never fails to make sweet love
to vapid senses​


----------



## freedombecki

restore native vines
continental animal
life's benefactors

clematis, wild grape
poison ivy, dutchman's pipe
twining snapdragon

crossvine, greenbriar
passionflower, pepper vine
virginia creeper

orange honeysuckle
wisteria frutescens
of america

native plants provide
mammals antioxidants
healthy habitat

avoid invaders
no friend of animals here
destroying their food

toadies are sure cures
for slugs and dread insect pests
princes of the realm

ibid, pp 65-79​


----------



## freedombecki

one small candle light
loving sorrow for a thought
of a dear mother


warning signs of strokes:


Sudden confusion
Trouble speaking or understanding speech
Sudden numbness or weakness of the face, arm, hand, or leg (especially on one side of the body)
Sudden trouble seeing in one or both eyes (such as double vision, blurred vision, or blindness)
Sudden trouble walking
Sudden dizziness or lightheadedness
Sudden loss of balance or coordination
Sudden, severe headache with no known cause
Vomiting
Seizures (in a small number of cases).
get to a hospital
asap
​


----------



## freedombecki

bright red cardinal
disappears into branches
holly tree harbor​


----------



## freedombecki

great new visitor
cormorant lands on the shore
the catch of today​


----------



## freedombecki

wheel of eight colors
hot pink red orange yellow green
turquoise blue purple

​


----------



## percysunshine

freedombecki said:


> wheel of eight colors
> hot pink red orange yellow green
> turquoise blue purple
> 
> ​



A cog of grey shades
mostly transparent color
is still a grey wolf​


----------



## freedombecki

Nice work, percysunshine. I'd planned to come back
and work on a values verse. Are you a little psychic?
...just wondering...


----------



## freedombecki

black and white photos
in their continuum shades
show many values​


----------



## freedombecki

fibromyalgia
please leave sore muscles alone
cruel taskmaster 
​


----------



## freedombecki

cool air refreshment
glorious morning is here
get up and go time​


----------



## freedombecki

egret orders air
above the magic tree line
sorcerer on wing​


----------



## freedombecki

orange glow too soon
last hurrah of fairest oak
not enough water​


----------



## freedombecki

sudsy warm bath foam
light heavenly perfumed hands 
cleanse away troubles​


----------



## freedombecki

skilled and strong fingers
embroider cotton fibers
pillowcase gardens​


----------



## freedombecki

bouncing from dryer
blue towels grace bars on wall
happy homecoming​


----------



## freedombecki

warm oscillator
mesmerizes foot muscles
into comfort zone​


----------



## freedombecki

pleasant bay windows
overlook wonderful lake
large bird habitat​


----------



## freedombecki

looking at the night
three stars in orion's belt
heralding love's light​


----------



## freedombecki

angels watch o'er thee
rest when the long day is done
trusting in God's hands​


----------



## freedombecki

cotton candy clouds
glacier-colored velvet clouds
glimmers of sunlight​


----------



## freedombecki

some emerald grass
raises through drought-deadened earth
promising future​


----------



## freedombecki

semi-nude woman
dark boot, curled maroon-red hair
tall, skanky dead pine​


----------



## freedombecki

breeze rustles pecan
alive by sprinkler system
yet is not taller​


----------



## freedombecki

heightened rise east berm
drought-reddened side walls and top
sadly shrunken lake​


----------



## freedombecki

man with coffee mug
places it next to red mouse
delivering love​


----------



## freedombecki

miss music looks out
riveted to squirrel fence
are keen golden eyes​


----------



## freedombecki

sages say seinfeld
was sitcom about nothing
surface reflections​


----------



## freedombecki

sweet stephanotis
fragrantly blossom for love
and echo zulu
​


----------



## freedombecki

early morn autumn
stars bright on blackened felt board
awaiting sunrise​


----------



## freedombecki

sunlight being out
corona trumps eclipsed mass
beyond darkened veil

​


----------



## freedombecki

on green golden pond
peninsula emerges
drought nixes firing​


----------



## freedombecki

blue heron outpost
from small peninsula tip
peering and preening​


----------



## Ropey

spirits which promise
will return in their good time
and make us hold true​


----------



## freedombecki

rain clouds assemble
regular meetings each week
with no drop of rain​


----------



## freedombecki

spectre of dead trees
deciduous, evergreen
  lifeless red-orange​


----------



## freedombecki

brand new car happy
freedom to explore great parks
metal mass curtain​


----------



## freedombecki

opening first page
miss rosie's spice of life quilts
delightful new tome

​


----------



## freedombecki

pieced whirligig quilt
flying geese, squares in a row
square border on point​


----------



## freedombecki

double duty theme
geese going ev'ry which way
uneven log orbs​


----------



## freedombecki

ginger belle colors
eight points to ohio stars
set in irish chains
​


----------



## freedombecki

three coins in fountain
red rolling stars on white ground
forty-five degrees​


----------



## Ropey

Three drops in ocean
fulfill ultimate desire
commiseration​


----------



## freedombecki

five oh one moose munch
double four-patches, red bricks
arranged in ladder​


----------



## freedombecki

carrie l. nelson's
open door quilt is a star
with partial feathers​


----------



## freedombecki

curved blocks may challenge
and when combined with four-patch
named 'going buggy'​


----------



## freedombecki

home sweet home aqua
yellow windows and red roof
flowers everywhere
​


----------



## percysunshine

why do I read this
it may be fascination
I don't really know​


----------



## freedombecki

percysunshine said:


> why do I read this
> it may be fascination
> I don't really know​



haiku has a flow
thinking metered seventeen
charming addiction​


----------



## freedombecki

jelllystone wicked
resembles bear's paw design
tradition one-upped​


----------



## percysunshine

freedombecki said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do I read this
> it may be fascination
> I don't really know​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haiku has a flow
> thinking metered seventeen
> charming addiction​
Click to expand...


yet we all know that
haiku is a seduction
and we still read it​


----------



## freedombecki

nineteenth century
reproduction colors grace
opening day stars​


----------



## freedombecki

percysunshine said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do I read this
> it may be fascination
> I don't really know​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haiku has a flow
> thinking metered seventeen
> charming addiction​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yet we all know that
> haiku is a seduction
> and we still read it​
Click to expand...

haiku's opium
may be in spirit leaping
gently up with joy​


----------



## percysunshine

nineteenth century
chemistry made TNT
color ladies hats​


----------



## freedombecki

raise the roof contrasts
cabins, stars, piano keys
sunlight and shadows​


----------



## freedombecki

pinwheels and crosses
piano keys all around
true blue friend colors​


----------



## percysunshine

contrasts are the king
so daisies and butterflies
kind of like elvis​


----------



## freedombecki

quilt elizabeth
delectable mountainsides
central hourglass​


----------



## freedombecki

the final chapter
gives general instructions
first-time quiltmakers​


----------



## percysunshine

sea farers needed
a reliable hour glass
or they would be lost​


----------



## freedombecki

mariner's compass
trusty sextant and the stars
wizened salt's allies​


----------



## percysunshine

a tiller in hand
and a strong breeze in the face
is a sailors dream​


----------



## freedombecki

double loop bowline
angler's loop, figures of eight
splices, sailor's knots

​


----------



## Ropey

Desire sprays between
unfathomable commits
slinking through a mind​


----------



## Ropey

Blatant Swaggering
Whose Foaming Diatribe Blows
Under Sheets Squirming​
I know. It's hard to get into the real spirit when I'm looking for the notice when I log in.


----------



## freedombecki

future revision
objective microscopy
erstwhile belying​


----------



## freedombecki

elder by window
pondering realm's essences
quondam polymath

​


----------



## freedombecki

interlocked patterns
selfsame within paradigm
tessellated fill​


----------



## percysunshine

untessellated
is only approximate
as was Sir Tessell​


----------



## freedombecki

milky way format
known by grandmothers of yore
top tesselation​


----------



## freedombecki

tesselation types
geometric exemplars
coherent model​


----------



## freedombecki

water locations
ice vapor liquid and ground
oceans largest source​


----------



## freedombecki

indian blanket
gay red and yellow petals
heaven's floral gift








​


----------



## Ropey

flower waves greeting
emboldened bees vibrating
tubular tenses 


With every breath;
an eternal momentum
draws a braided verse​


----------



## freedombecki

yesterday, blankets
having survived this year's drought
blooming profusely​


----------



## Ropey

^ Very nice.


----------



## freedombecki

ahead of his time
giuseppe arcimboldo
composite portraits

1527-1593

Giuseppe Arcimboldo - The complete works​
​


----------



## freedombecki

sandro del-prete
real world illusionist art
double perspectives

swiss artist, born in 1937, still living

official Website biography of Artist​​
​


----------



## freedombecki

m c escher's art
black and white evolution
objects in process

1898-1972

m c escher website and link to biography​


----------



## freedombecki

artist Jos De Mey
illusions, reality
blended paradox

1928-2007​


----------



## freedombecki

optic absorbi
shigeo fukuda's tricks
visual riot

born 1932

artist poster gallery
​


----------



## freedombecki

rob gonsalves art
 shows impossible event
 as though it were true

 born 1959, Canada

 rob gonsalves gallery​


----------



## freedombecki

red tide receding
bad for human consumption
most neurotoxic​


----------



## freedombecki

hit and run driver
struck after nine thirty four
snores, crashes, runs quick​


----------



## freedombecki

five ominous rings
proffering jealousy rage
meanness badness lies
​


----------



## freedombecki

cold gangrenous claws
graft, cheap gobbledygook curse
gone crumbling, goodwill​


----------



## Ropey

lifted wing climbing
burrowing drifts coalesce
wanderer returns​


----------



## freedombecki

mathieu hamaekers
optical constructionist
2D sculpted plane

Belgian Artist, born 1954
bio in pictures and words

​


----------



## freedombecki

puzzles brain games math
the ambigrams of scott kim
aesthetic optics

California artist
born, 1955

mini bio

website​


----------



## freedombecki

a kitaoka
bending, nay warping, the plane
vision scientist

Japanese artist, born 1961
Akiyoshi Kitaokas illusion pages

prepare yourself for the shock of seeing a plane surface move​


----------



## freedombecki

portraits of knowlton
take mundane items fashioned
into likenesses

Ken Knowlton, born 1931
computer scitech artist​


----------



## freedombecki

guido moretti
strange objects wander through space
in his studio

born, 1947
Italian Sculptor bio

webpage​


----------



## freedombecki

artist vic muniz
prolific medium use
intuitive change

born, 1961

website, bio, gallery, history links​


----------



## freedombecki

o ocampo's eye
superimposed images
ambiguity

Octavio Ocampo, born 1943

biography

images page

​


----------



## freedombecki

anamorphoses
istvan orosz' cylinders
capture illusions

born, 1951, Hungary

Samples, bio

Keep clicking "next," click on images to see larger version​


----------



## freedombecki

how's the book review?
from "masters of deception"
tome by al seckel*

* Copyright of 2004, I'm reading the 2010 version, Fall River Press, NYC. I have no way of sharing the copyrighted pictures, but I can't believe what I'm learning about art from these contemporary masters of the artistic drama that makes people think, pulls aesthetic work out of everyday objects, blends scientific findings with art, pulls realism from nonsensical images by placing a refractive cylinder at a specific location on the canvas, makes impossible figures seem plausible, and the guy from Kyoto? His deception is tricking the brain through the eye to see stationary figures placed on a plane surface to wiggle, jiggle, jive, and rock. I mean, one of his illusions actually made me feel sea sick, and it doesn't resemble the sea in the remotest corner of my mind. I'm truly enjoying doing this review in haiku, although nothing does it so much justice as reviewing them yourself, which is why I have gone to a lot of trouble in the past two days to find, post, and extend links so you can view them up close and personal. If you wish an even bigger thrill, highlight, copy, and place the artist's name into your favorite search engine to see websites, galleries, and exhibits of each artist. I haven't seen one that hasn't been a trip into the unexpected. I took art history at a college in 1965-66, and optical art was around, it just hadn't explored the parameters as well as some of the artists I have linked, and will link until the above book is exhausted of them. I still haven't covered 5 of the major artists known to the author by 2004, and if you had the book, you would be aware many of the artists have lept across the unknown new world into an entirely new paradigm from when the book was written about their "specialties." One of them is more scientist than artist, with a day job for a technological computer lab, yet his terrific works are prolific and masterful. Well, that's enough for now, hope you enjoy this unending review. If you are an art collector, I have a hunch that if you invest in any of these artists' works that are still reasonably priced, you will make a fortune or certainly entertain houseguests if you just hang posters of their intrigue around your abode. This review is causing me to realize how much I love this book that I thought was just going to be a mundane book about some prosaic upshoot of modern art. 

<<<<gong>>>> 
I was wrong!
​


----------



## freedombecki

deep sky horizon
alight with gold chasing stars
higher up dark blue​


----------



## freedombecki

the work of john pugh
caused motorists to crash cars
illusion frightens

California artist
master trompe l'oeil muralist
born, 1957

View works (2 pages): 
The "fender bender" is on p. 2​


----------



## freedombecki

impossible art
seem plausible on the planes
reutersvard magic

Oscar Reutersvard
1915-2001
Sweden



Why Oscar Reutersvard is considered the "father of impossible figures"

And his work is found in "Masters of Deception" in all of Chapter 17, pp 261-283​


----------



## freedombecki

five minutes later
seems like a small hemisphere
but could be crucial​


----------



## freedombecki

roger shepard is
cognitive psychologist
deceptive art pranks

born, 1929, CA
​ Loved visual tricks as child
Doctoral, Yale, 1955
Faculty, Harvard, Stanford
National Medal of Science, 1995
retired to Texas
"Mind Sights" Chapter 18, pp 284-294, ibid
Mental rotation


----------



## Ropey

arrested breathing
exhalation spent in drifts
incoming spirit​


----------



## freedombecki

spheres of dick termes
paintings that hang and rotate
from ceiling motors

born, 1941
website
his termesphere, "We, the People"

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S8jRzZrGUo&feature=player_detailpage"]We the People Pt. 1 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

whistler's inversions
topsy-turvy images
hidden agendas

Rex Whistler
English artist
1905-1944

PDF link of some of his stuff:
http://www.perceptionweb.com/perception/perc0605/editorial.pdf​


----------



## freedombecki

salvador dali
worked in all things surreal
visual surprise

1904-1989

biography

virtual dali

​


----------



## freedombecki

Ropey said:


> arrested breathing
> exhalation spent in drifts
> incoming spirit​


Nice one, Ropey.


----------



## Ropey

^ Thanks FB.  (I may call you FB?)

spirit evolving
a fundamental movement
of humanity​


----------



## percysunshine

freedombecki said:


> how's the book review?
> from "masters of deception"
> tome by al seckel*
> 
> * Copyright of 2004, I'm reading the 2010 version, Fall River Press, NYC. I have no way of sharing the copyrighted pictures, but I can't believe what I'm learning about art from these contemporary masters of the artistic drama that makes people think, pulls aesthetic work out of everyday objects, blends scientific findings with art, pulls realism from nonsensical images by placing a refractive cylinder at a specific location on the canvas, makes impossible figures seem plausible, and the guy from Kyoto? His deception is tricking the brain through the eye to see stationary figures placed on a plane surface to wiggle, jiggle, jive, and rock. I mean, one of his illusions actually made me feel sea sick, and it doesn't resemble the sea in the remotest corner of my mind. I'm truly enjoying doing this review in haiku, although nothing does it so much justice as reviewing them yourself, which is why I have gone to a lot of trouble in the past two days to find, post, and extend links so you can view them up close and personal. If you wish an even bigger thrill, highlight, copy, and place the artist's name into your favorite search engine to see websites, galleries, and exhibits of each artist. I haven't seen one that hasn't been a trip into the unexpected. I took art history at a college in 1965-66, and optical art was around, it just hadn't explored the parameters as well as some of the artists I have linked, and will link until the above book is exhausted of them. I still haven't covered 5 of the major artists known to the author by 2004, and if you had the book, you would be aware many of the artists have lept across the unknown new world into an entirely new paradigm from when the book was written about their "specialties." One of them is more scientist than artist, with a day job for a technological computer lab, yet his terrific works are prolific and masterful. Well, that's enough for now, hope you enjoy this unending review. If you are an art collector, I have a hunch that if you invest in any of these artists' works that are still reasonably priced, you will make a fortune or certainly entertain houseguests if you just hang posters of their intrigue around your abode. This review is causing me to realize how much I love this book that I thought was just going to be a mundane book about some prosaic upshoot of modern art.
> 
> <<<<gong>>>>
> I was wrong!
> ​





that is the longest 
message board Haiku moment
i have ever seen​


----------



## Ropey

drifts agree percy
as coordinates break such
momentum follows​


----------



## Amelia

Fluffy white sunbeam
Razor teeth and claws waving
Trap set for humans


----------



## percysunshine

small feline whispers
sure will portend the horror
of being a mouse​


----------



## Ropey

the rodent moves and
ensures longevity in
accommodation​


----------



## freedombecki

percysunshine said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> how's the book review?
> from "masters of deception"
> tome by al seckel*
> 
> * Copyright of 2004, I'm reading the 2010 version, Fall River Press, NYC. I have no way of sharing the copyrighted pictures, but I can't believe what I'm learning about art from these contemporary masters of the artistic drama that makes people think, pulls aesthetic work out of everyday objects, blends scientific findings with art, pulls realism from nonsensical images by placing a refractive cylinder at a specific location on the canvas, makes impossible figures seem plausible, and the guy from Kyoto? His deception is tricking the brain through the eye to see stationary figures placed on a plane surface to wiggle, jiggle, jive, and rock. I mean, one of his illusions actually made me feel sea sick, and it doesn't resemble the sea in the remotest corner of my mind. I'm truly enjoying doing this review in haiku, although nothing does it so much justice as reviewing them yourself, which is why I have gone to a lot of trouble in the past two days to find, post, and extend links so you can view them up close and personal. If you wish an even bigger thrill, highlight, copy, and place the artist's name into your favorite search engine to see websites, galleries, and exhibits of each artist. I haven't seen one that hasn't been a trip into the unexpected. I took art history at a college in 1965-66, and optical art was around, it just hadn't explored the parameters as well as some of the artists I have linked, and will link until the above book is exhausted of them. I still haven't covered 5 of the major artists known to the author by 2004, and if you had the book, you would be aware many of the artists have lept across the unknown new world into an entirely new paradigm from when the book was written about their "specialties." One of them is more scientist than artist, with a day job for a technological computer lab, yet his terrific works are prolific and masterful. Well, that's enough for now, hope you enjoy this unending review. If you are an art collector, I have a hunch that if you invest in any of these artists' works that are still reasonably priced, you will make a fortune or certainly entertain houseguests if you just hang posters of their intrigue around your abode. This review is causing me to realize how much I love this book that I thought was just going to be a mundane book about some prosaic upshoot of modern art.
> 
> <<<<gong>>>>
> I was wrong!
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the longest
> message board Haiku moment
> i have ever seen​
Click to expand...

sheeze, what can one say?
"mea maxima culpa"
this one is longer
<giggle>​


----------



## Ropey

such concern noted
assigned blame is portended
sheeze remonstrated​


----------



## Toro

Conhog Tijuana
Ravi $1,000
Terral FEMA camp


----------



## Toro

Gunny bumblebee
notherfukkers xotoxi 
Radio hearts Jen


----------



## Toro

An ode to Divecon (RIP) as Haiku

and that is why YOU
are a MORON dipshit LOL
why don't you ... FUCK OFF!!


----------



## Ropey

have another one
just like the other one so
continue drinking​


----------



## Toro

cannot concentrate
AquaAthena is here
nature, big dumb male


----------



## Ropey

understandable
pheromones shiver wafting 
o'er slinky skin​


----------



## freedombecki

visit to sister's
deeply praying for her friend
quadruple bypass​


----------



## Ropey

procedure often
accomplished with great success
expectations raised​


----------



## Amelia

are all the haikus
continuations of the
ones which went before?


----------



## Ropey

Amelia said:


> are all the haikus
> continuations of the
> ones which went before?




words grasp intentions
following behind in paths
of understanding​


----------



## freedombecki

Amelia said:


> are all the haikus
> continuations of the
> ones which went before?


dueling haikus
poets poking puns with mirth
'tis not unheard of​


----------



## freedombecki

gray fog tracks smokestack
first clouds chug westerly way
birds whistle soft morn​


----------



## freedombecki

milkweeds thriving drought
pleasing monarch butterflies
flitting through autumn​


----------



## freedombecki

Toro said:


> cannot concentrate
> AquaAthena is here
> nature, big dumb male​


​well if such were fact
how might one ever construct
a perfect haiku?
​


----------



## freedombecki

escher on escher
exploring infinity
in graphic art forms
*​
* Based on "Escher on Escher, Exploring the Infinite" by M. C. Escher (1898-1972), Translated from the Dutch by Karin Ford, Harry N. Abrams, Inc., Publishers, 1989, pp 1-157


----------



## freedombecki

in nineteen-fifties
 escher wrote for his colleagues
 near obscurity
 *​ 
*  Based on "Escher on Escher, Exploring the Infinite" by M. C. Escher  (1898-1972), Translated from the Dutch by Karin Ford, Harry N. Abrams,  Inc., Publishers, 1989, p.6

​


----------



## freedombecki

obsessed by contrasts
 graphic artist heart and soul
 in subjective self
 *​ 
*  Based on "Escher on Escher, Exploring the Infinite" by M. C. Escher  (1898-1972), Translated from the Dutch by Karin Ford, Harry N. Abrams,  Inc., Publishers, 1989, pp 7-8 

​


----------



## freedombecki

due to failing health
 his american lectures
 were never given
 *
​ *  Based on "Escher on Escher, Exploring the Infinite" by M. C. Escher  (1898-1972), Translated from the Dutch by Karin Ford, Harry N. Abrams,  Inc., Publishers, 1989, p 7


----------



## freedombecki

letter to his son
 bemoaning abilities
 harsh self-effacement
 *​ 
*  Based on "Escher on Escher, Exploring the Infinite" by M. C. Escher  (1898-1972), Translated from the Dutch by Karin Ford, Harry N. Abrams,  Inc., Publishers, 1989, p. 8


----------



## freedombecki

introspective man
 complete master of his craft
 counted on himself
 *​ 
*  Based on "Escher on Escher, Exploring the Infinite" by M. C. Escher  (1898-1972), Translated from the Dutch by Karin Ford, Harry N. Abrams,  Inc., Publishers, 1989, p 8


----------



## freedombecki

radical thinking
 nothing one creates attests
 one's predecessors 
 *​ 
*  Based on "Escher on Escher, Exploring the Infinite" by M. C. Escher  (1898-1972), Translated from the Dutch by Karin Ford, Harry N. Abrams,  Inc., Publishers, 1989, p 8


----------



## freedombecki

in nineteen-fifty
 escher wrote of images
 cave walls eons yore
 *​ 
*  Based on "Escher on Escher, Exploring the Infinite" by M. C. Escher  (1898-1972), Translated from the Dutch by Karin Ford, Harry N. Abrams,  Inc., Publishers, 1989, pp 10-11


----------



## freedombecki

deeply touched by time
 from man's cave paintings till dawn
 pyramid era
 *
​ *  Based on "Escher on Escher, Exploring the Infinite" by M. C. Escher  (1898-1972), Translated from the Dutch by Karin Ford, Harry N. Abrams,  Inc., Publishers, 1989, p 11


----------



## freedombecki

no paper, pencils
 not much light in cave shadows
 early artist worked
 *​ 
*  Based on "Escher on Escher, Exploring the Infinite" by M. C. Escher  (1898-1972), Translated from the Dutch by Karin Ford, Harry N. Abrams,  Inc., Publishers, 1989, p 11


----------



## freedombecki

persevering will
 early man's hard-won image
 was as strong as ours
 *​ 
*  Based on "Escher on Escher, Exploring the Infinite" by M. C. Escher  (1898-1972), Translated from the Dutch by Karin Ford, Harry N. Abrams,  Inc., Publishers, 1989, pp 11-12


----------



## freedombecki

knowledge's progress
 if not trifling barricade
 obstructs plastic arts
 *​ 
*  Based on "Escher on Escher, Exploring the Infinite" by M. C. Escher  (1898-1972), Translated from the Dutch by Karin Ford, Harry N. Abrams,  Inc., Publishers, 1989, p 1


----------



## freedombecki

comparison is
 caterpillar, butterfly
 reason v statement
 *​ 
*  Based on "Escher on Escher, Exploring the Infinite" by M. C. Escher  (1898-1972), Translated from the Dutch by Karin Ford, Harry N. Abrams,  Inc., Publishers, 1989, p 13


----------



## freedombecki

beauty as a goal
 aesthetic precocity
 forces prosaic end
 *​ 
*  Based on "Escher on Escher, Exploring the Infinite" by M. C. Escher  (1898-1972), Translated from the Dutch by Karin Ford, Harry N. Abrams,  Inc., Publishers, 1989, p 14


----------



## freedombecki

graphic art essence
 desire and limitations
 beauty of the craft
 *​ 
*  Based on "Escher on Escher, Exploring the Infinite" by M. C. Escher  (1898-1972), Translated from the Dutch by Karin Ford, Harry N. Abrams,  Inc., Publishers, 1989, p 14


----------



## freedombecki

escher acknowledged
 discipline offs resistance
 avoids anarchy
 *​ 
*  Based on "Escher on Escher, Exploring the Infinite" by M. C. Escher  (1898-1972), Translated from the Dutch by Karin Ford, Harry N. Abrams,  Inc., Publishers, 1989, p 14 

​


----------



## freedombecki

bulk begets chaos
 best human protocol yet:
 dear, simple order
 *​ 
*  Based on "Escher on Escher, Exploring the Infinite" by M. C. Escher  (1898-1972), Translated from the Dutch by Karin Ford, Harry N. Abrams,  Inc., Publishers, 1989, p 14-15


----------



## Ropey

mind yields to strong pain
such tolerance increases 
as concern exhales​


----------



## Ropey

Pain shared with concern
understanding of others
renders compassion​


----------



## Ropey

Life irresolute
signals crown of creation
choice begins anew​


----------



## Toro

USAR weeps
Black guy, bows out, heart broken
Deep disappointment


----------



## Ropey

Dreams tiptoe in stealth
Entertaining and driven
fulfil then egress​


----------



## Ropey

Bird shivers shallow 
Rends friends skin in the dungheap
Toes still are dirty​


----------



## BDBoop

You say we cannot
You can't see us, successful
I say "Yes, we can!"


----------



## Ropey

Canadian eyes 
America divided
Frightening indeed​


----------



## freedombecki

dark early morning
as fall approaches dry earth
rain disappointment

charcoal replaces
black sky of night earlier
will it rain today?

though earth seems quiet
clouds above activate doubt
with high speed pursuit

colorful heaven
buttermilk morning fresco
poltergeists flying​


----------



## Ropey

freedombecki said:


> dark early morning
> as fall approaches dry earth
> rain disappointment
> 
> charcoal replaces
> black sky of night earlier
> will it rain today?
> 
> though earth seems quiet
> clouds above activate doubt
> with high speed pursuit
> 
> colorful heaven
> buttermilk morning fresco
> poltergeists flying​



^And day begins anew...

Very nice expression freedombecki.

sun sings of delight
moon glows mellow in foresight
life vibrates in thanks​


----------



## freedombecki

Ropey said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> dark early morning
> as fall approaches dry earth
> rain disappointment
> 
> charcoal replaces
> black sky of night earlier
> will it rain today?
> 
> though earth seems quiet
> clouds above activate doubt
> with high speed pursuit
> 
> colorful heaven
> buttermilk morning fresco
> poltergeists flying​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^And day begins anew...
> 
> Very nice expression freedombecki.
> 
> sun sings of delight
> moon glows mellow in foresight
> life vibrates in thanks​
Click to expand...

thank thee kind poet
celerity hastened rain
six-hour drenching
​


----------



## Ropey

thank thee kind poet
celerity hastened rain
six-hour drenching​
 

is a drop unique
I look around to find one
who understands rain

yet here it comes to greet me... 
weather forecast proves knowing
and drenching exists​


----------



## Ropey

BDBoop said:


> You say we cannot
> You can't see us, successful
> I say "Yes, we can!"



I say you have not
I see you say, "Yes, we can!"
the sun sees it not​


----------



## freedombecki

get me a bubble
keep away allergies, germs
mites, ticks, bugs, and ants​


----------



## freedombecki

half-square triangles
form dark square in center block
intriguing scrap quilt​


----------



## freedombecki

truck trip out of town
to binge-buy quilters' treasures
to add to scrap quilt

six-by-six half-squares
seventy-two cloth pieces
lights, mediums, darks

finally finished
one square to take to the store
a labor of love

onward to bryan
not enough aggie maroon,
lights prints, pretty grays​


----------



## Ropey

sun embraces dew
trembling anticipation
radiant tendrils​


----------



## Ropey

a door opening
finally i've got it out
now comfortable​


----------



## freedombecki

3 dead trees pining
needles have dropped to the ground
pinecones, the future​


----------



## Ropey

the circle turns new
with every complete fold
dancing in delight​


----------



## freedombecki

yesterday was fall
today is summer again
nature is confused​


----------



## freedombecki

calling birds on wing
chattering orders for flight
family matters​


----------



## freedombecki

long ev'ning shadows
horizon pastels refract
good day reflections​


----------



## freedombecki

earnest kindness blooms
truest gallant believer
understanding heart
​


----------



## Ropey

streaming through the trees
in elaborate whispers
communication​


----------



## MeBelle

the time has now passed 
                                  to celebrate ugly hagfish
                                      tied up in knots


----------



## Ropey

chicks counted prior
to hatching promising poor
specificity​


----------



## freedombecki

droning plane on wing
cool breezes fall in the air
clear glacial blue sky​


----------



## freedombecki

music by my side
through field and strolling by stream
peregrination​


----------



## Ropey

sing soul resplendent
arriving on winged fire
mundane pain removed​


----------



## freedombecki

cloudy collection
cerebral grays of autumn
celestial clutter​


----------



## Ropey

even the moment 
hesitates on designing
arbitrarily​


----------



## Ropey

proud emanations
arbitrary decisions
inevitable​


----------



## freedombecki

thick fog in daylight
following nights with some rain
calendar waning​


----------



## freedombecki

dog-walking music
resplendent, shiny black coat
everywhere at once​


----------



## freedombecki

those flighty egrets
bon voyage destination
Caribbean isles

they have been absent
three days, no preening nor play
majestic wings gone

may god watch over
snowy egrets, great herons
and great egret clans

maybe our small lake
will refill in winter rains
for fish food future​


----------



## Ropey

driven to return
an epitome of a 
graceful designer​


----------



## Ropey

even the passing
moment begs understanding
in obscurity​


----------



## freedombecki

Ropey said:


> driven to return
> an epitome of a
> graceful designer​


That's him!!!


----------



## Ropey

^ And so ungainly on land.


----------



## freedombecki

tall birds gracing shores
of the small lake just outside
fine arts of fishing​


----------



## freedombecki

we are diminished
when trees of the field fall down
ravages of drought​


----------



## freedombecki

great egret of lake
straightens himself stretching up
as tall as a man​


----------



## freedombecki

yesterday's field walk
mockingbirds clamored by woods
odd congregation​


----------



## Ropey

as coming times
speculate effusively
still it curls within​


----------



## freedombecki

rear-view mirror sight
when too close to larger fault
putting past behind​


----------



## freedombecki

indian summer
perfect day egret stands down
any basement thought​


----------



## Ropey

shuffling windmilling
aces runaway throughout
the whispering deal​


----------



## freedombecki

pleasing sunflowers
failing to bloom during drought
dwelling on a quilt​


----------



## freedombecki

golden dollar moon
charcoal sky above tree line
dusk scenario​


----------



## Ropey

addressing mountains
curlicues in snowbound dreams
envelope the vale​


----------



## freedombecki

Lovely, Ropey.


----------



## freedombecki

flock of large gray birds
roosting in tall dead pine tree
waiting for others​


----------



## freedombecki

lovingly red leaves
display their proud color well
seasonal  beauty​


----------



## freedombecki

bright sun greets winter
full-faced enhancing nature
charming southern fall​


----------



## freedombecki

charming sunflowers
failing to bloom during drought
remembered on quilt​


----------



## freedombecki

now it is lighter
now it is slightly darker
hide and seek sunshine​


----------



## freedombecki

glorious seed pods
from orange trumpet flower
_campsis radicans_











credits​


----------



## Ropey

draped in surety
surreptitious intentions
harm causality​


----------



## freedombecki

fleeting perfection
like fly trapped in the ointment
inescapable​


----------



## Ropey

raspberry picking
during evening sunset
when equinox slips​


----------



## freedombecki

today at market
fresh raspberries in produce
from california​


----------



## Ropey

freedombecki said:


> today at market
> fresh raspberries in produce
> from california​


----------



## freedombecki

Ropey said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> today at market
> fresh raspberries in produce
> from california​
Click to expand...


coincidental?

raspberries enhance
cool whip fruit salad dressing​ with pretty color


Antioxidant-rich fruit salad

mix together well for fruit salad:
1/2 plastic bowl of cool whip lite
1 small can crushed pineapple in syrup, drained
a cup or so of red raspberries*
1/2 cup each, pecans and pistachios 
a cup of miniature marshmallows, omit if diabetic
2 bananas, sliced small

place in another bowl:
12 oz sack of frozen blueberries or 2 cups fresh
1 sliced and diced orange*
1 fresh peach*, peeled, pitted, and pieced
1 fresh pear*, likewise
1 fresh apple*, the same
a few dozen seedless grapes

*in months when unavailable, canned or frozen fruits will do; also, drained can of fruit cocktail can be mixed with fruits you can get in produce section. Use sugar free light dairy product if diabetic, and serve in amount recommended in your diet. Best served the same day.


​


----------



## freedombecki

heron's disguises
blend in the colors of morn
and obfuscation​


----------



## freedombecki

thor is living large
thundering low-pitched hammers
on sky's tight kettles​


----------



## Ropey

^ Wow @ thor

 


lively streaming cream 
embracing my raspberries
quickening pleasure​


----------



## freedombecki

thanks, o worthy friends
for splendid inspiration
images and sounds

​


----------



## freedombecki

near strikes of lightning
like flashes of memory
personal closeup​


----------



## Ropey

the silence
leans upon new rule
a moment​
^ American Style....


----------



## midcan5

I think I agree
with nelson goodman that worlds
are made in our head.


----------



## BDBoop

The thing about me
I should think you would agree
I totally rock.


----------



## freedombecki

gentle violin
wind carries sweet winsome whine
soft o'er forest floor​


----------



## freedombecki

eastern horizon
flamingo pink to deep blue
new day fire starter​


----------



## freedombecki

oft a good debate
brings out a better outcome,
error disenthralled

ergo facing fact
disabuses the engaged
of a false witness​


----------



## Ropey

our worry free bugs
remain entrenched and lively
casual cleaning​


----------



## freedombecki

a little night rain
low clouds rumble waters fall
opening floodgates​


----------



## BDBoop

I have been cheated
Incredibly mistreated
When will I be loved.

​


----------



## freedombecki

BDBoop said:


> I have been cheated
> Incredibly mistreated
> When will I be loved.
> 
> ​


 
"when will i be loved?"
since the world sings out of tune
difficult to say ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h--3ugScE1Q"]The Everly Brothers - When Will I Be Loved? [Duophonic] - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Ropey

sun brilliants adieu
days retreat resplendently
winged dreams regard​


----------



## freedombecki

^^^^^^
Really nice work, Mr. Ropey.


----------



## freedombecki

blazing warm colors
herald autumn's palette show
turn over new leaf​


----------



## freedombecki

wide-eyed sweet music
resting from long day in field
enjoying ev'ning​


----------



## freedombecki

beautiful raindrops
blessing dry gaillardias
diamonds of meadow​


----------



## freedombecki

blazoning sunlight
heralding late fall's array
uplifting spirits​


----------



## freedombecki

tall friend has fallen
splendor and grace his virtues
 ashes to ashes​


----------



## freedombecki

brisk walk at sunrise
startled resident heron
accidentally​


----------



## deaddogseye

Haiku really sucks
Like a New Yorker cartoon
Japs really like this?


----------



## freedombecki

bleached bamboo curtains
pull down to lighten the chill
when cold comes creeping​


----------



## freedombecki

first thing tomorrow
i must remember to send
birthday remembrance

​


----------



## Ropey

crackling burning logs
evoking blistering pops
of delightedness​


----------



## freedombecki

^^^^ ummmm, warm & inviting! ^^^^


----------



## freedombecki

slightly addled one
wan smile not quite connected
Alzheimer's baffle​


----------



## Ropey

^^   ^^

Wonderment ponders
remembers ultimately
wisps of nothingness​


----------



## freedombecki

where red lady stood
her body lies flaking bark
on cones and needles​


----------



## freedombecki

egret crosses lake
wings of love undulating
in gracious beauty​


----------



## freedombecki

red leaf crescendo
amongst curry and rust friends
southern leaf shout-out​


----------



## freedombecki

essence of starlight
on which man's eye focuses
passed ages ago​


----------



## Ropey

wintry momentum
icy bracken covering
rooty treed beliefs​


----------



## freedombecki

once upon a night
coyotes baying the moon
people built shelter​


----------



## Ropey

mindful fastening
these circumferential
encapsulations​


----------



## Ropey

lovely egret
its caterwaul so human
in its aloneness


----------



## freedombecki

sweet halcyon pond
harbors fish, bird habitat
serenity rocks




​


----------



## freedombecki

carmine pink and green
completed calico quilt
coming up roses

​


----------



## freedombecki

bright day caliche
reflected on golden pond
afternoon delight​


----------



## freedombecki

thinking of sunshine
it's a great day for a walk
beautiful country​


----------



## freedombecki

gray day now starless
dark encompassing straw fields
narrow universe
​


----------



## freedombecki

stacks of courthouse steps
are to be sewn in pinwheels
fifty-five chevy




​


----------



## freedombecki

latest fall sighting
egrets patrolling cool pond
fanning wings in sync 
​


----------



## freedombecki

knife-stabbing back pain
which no catharsis relieves
fibromyalgia​


----------



## freedombecki

when angels touch us
essence of roses linger
loving radiance
​


----------



## freedombecki

what is prettier
than bluebonnets in the spring
proof that love is blue





photo credits​


----------



## freedombecki

carolers calling
everyone to caring acts
loving humankind

​


----------



## freedombecki

clear skies at sunset
unlike diffuse clouds this day
the glow is vivid


----------



## freedombecki

images changing
shade crosses troubled waters
dark undercurrent​


----------



## freedombecki

fog on the water
romancing refracted trees
obfuscating chill​


----------



## freedombecki

lake has grown larger
water to shore distance now
seventy paces​


----------



## freedombecki

glowing mauve sunset
background on mirror surface
pop bare, black branches​


----------



## freedombecki

dark morning showers
cooling the layers of drought
left by last year's heat​


----------



## freedombecki

night view of tetons
full sight in black nothingness
repetition rocks​


----------



## freedombecki

glowing horizon
filled with the fire of new day
warm hearth of the east​


----------



## freedombecki

cold air at daybreak
freezes slate texture on pond
against sunrise glow

What a difference a day makes.​


----------



## freedombecki

clarion trumpet
wild and clear brilliant music
presence of good will​


----------



## freedombecki

quiet music rests
upon an orange star quilt
sweet liquid puppy​


----------



## freedombecki

sweet cardamon spice
baked in braided Finnish loaf
incomparable​


----------



## freedombecki

sad an artist's fate
mozart, poe, vincent van gogh
pathology fail​


----------



## freedombecki

30-ft tree perch
egret sees me watching pond
from high bay window​


----------



## freedombecki

dusk turns to darkness
as gray sky value deepens
morpheus hastens​


----------



## freedombecki

horizon shadows,
reflection of twilight sky
as the curtain drops​


----------



## freedombecki

warm sunlight breaks forth
bringing a glow to meadow
small bees make honey​


----------



## freedombecki

thunder crescendos,
detonates bellowing blasts
kettle drums' deluge​


----------



## freedombecki

opening salvo
savory salmon sunrise
new day in the morn​


----------



## freedombecki

furious thunder
impatient rain dashing down
earth's restoration​


----------



## freedombecki

bacon egg scramble
pancakes butter and syrup
in moderation​


----------



## freedombecki

bright orb in dark sky
vying for love as nimbus
luminary mist​


----------



## freedombecki

sweet scent of angels
delicate floribunda
porcelain roses​


----------



## Ropey

Unrelenting drops
drumming throughout the ages,
welcoming homeward​


----------



## Ropey

cloudy outlook gives
opportunity to glimpse
winking La Luna​


----------



## Ropey

golden orb mounted
upon azure horizons
sharing warm comfort​


----------



## Ropey

inner memory
rotating a yarn handheld 
speedy needles flash​


----------



## freedombecki

^Ropey does great Haiku!^


----------



## freedombecki

dicksissel whistle
constant dirge urging fair winds
harbinger of spring

Photo credits and Listen to the sound of Dicksissel​


----------



## freedombecki

after the sunrise
time for taking care begins
cheerful light of day





photocredits​


----------



## freedombecki

Dory Previn toast
thank you for lyrical gifts
lilting through lifetime

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBDe0xVjwFA]Come Saturday Morning - (re-posted) - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## freedombecki

sweet birds soft warble
of how life ever goes on
green field serenade






photo credits: Patuxent Bird ID Center
Yellow Warbler​


----------



## freedombecki

where do the birds go
when it is raining outside
atmosphere moistened

​


----------



## freedombecki

nightingale music
may disappear in Britain
loss of habitat





photo credits​


----------



## Ropey

intensely clear skies 
calling one for a moment
comfort in wrapping


----------



## Capstone

_*Evangelicals
would sooner vote Obama
than fucking Mormon.*_​


----------



## freedombecki

sweet small bird chirping
fills morn with other sunlight
heavenly cherub






Blue-gray gnatcatcher Polioptila caerulea 
photo credits: Eastern Phoebe​


----------



## freedombecki

Ropey said:


> intensely clear skies
> calling one for a moment
> comfort in wrapping


Truly a masterwork in the Haiku field, Ropey. Thank you so much for sharing it.


----------



## Capstone

Please bear with me. I'm a total newb to this haiku thingy.

_*sweet small turd plopping
fills bowl 'neath other moonlight
heavenly cherub*_​
Better?


----------



## freedombecki

cheery red robin
pleasant peninsula roams
bob bobbing along





photo credits​


----------



## Ropey

freedombecki said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> intensely clear skies
> calling one for a moment
> comfort in wrapping​
> 
> 
> 
> Truly a masterwork in the Haiku field, Ropey. Thank you so much for sharing it.
Click to expand...


Do you know that I had written maybe five before I read the posts in here of which the great majority are yours.  

a pillow of light
inscribing inside the dot
unearthing knowledge​


----------



## freedombecki

Ropey said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> intensely clear skies
> calling one for a moment
> comfort in wrapping​
> 
> 
> 
> Truly a masterwork in the Haiku field, Ropey. Thank you so much for sharing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know that I had written maybe five before I read the posts in here of which the great majority are yours.
> 
> a pillow of light
> inscribing inside the dot
> unearthing knowledge​
Click to expand...

Well, when I got here, the thread hadn't been used in almost a year, and I had to search several pages of archives just to find one Haiku thread. Haiku is good exercise for those who want to improve vocabulary, language skills, and learning the art of synopsis, of capsulizing a lot of information in a short 5 syllables of 17, not to mention the fun of embracing a non-western civilization by tossing every literary poetic device known to western minds. I'm so pleased to have company here. 

wings rise renewing
intrinsic flight to heavens
barnstorming the clouds
​


----------



## Capstone

*O' granny panties
cover much but not enough
cellulite still reigns*​


----------



## Ropey

Rivulets streaming
accompanying a skein
downward to the call​


----------



## freedombecki

te mo dey hoo kah
rid he oh sing ah de dey
he woon do fray yay

​


----------



## Ropey

freedombecki said:


> te mo dey hoo kah
> rid he oh sing ah de dey
> he woon do fray yay
> 
> ​





sputter self-spattered 
words torn self-battered
as if cap mattered​


----------



## Capstone

_*floating butterfly
Ali uses rope-a-dope
stinging like a bee*_​


----------



## Ropey

floating wood chippings
seldom sink in the water 
never rising up​


----------



## freedombecki

fish mealtime mayflies
under the surface mud-pies
ephemeral show





photo credits

Essay, _Who Needs Mayflies_?






​


----------



## freedombecki

common yellowthroat
"witchety witchety witch"
he's calling all girls






call and photo credits​


----------



## Ropey

hovering demands
embrace patterns of design
with approbations​


----------



## freedombecki

hovering hawks quilt
dread of foraging soldiers
war between the states






photo credits free pattern

historical bases of hovering hawks


​


----------



## freedombecki

television din
muted for peace to prevail
sleepy eye review​


----------



## Ropey

Raining and pouring
with more rain in Vancouver
untouched sunglasses​


----------



## freedombecki

sunshine is silent
warm wishes blowing fair winds
hoping for the best
​


----------



## Ropey

come hither yon winds
an effervescent greeting 
comforting sunbeams​


----------



## freedombecki

hope-filled sunbeams smile
birds spreading wings to catch heat
fond aching for spring​


----------



## Ropey

blatant pretender
whose foaming diatribe blows
under sheets squirming​


----------



## freedombecki

bright and quick red bird
summer tanager sings
short and sweet warble





Photo credits:
Birding the Pee Dee National Wildlife Refuge

http://www.wildlifesouth.com/Locations/NorthCarolina/BirdingPeeDeeNWR.htmlSummer tanager's song language

They are astonishing to watch. They visit our yard just before the mockingbirds get her to eat the blackberries all up! ​


----------



## Ropey

echoes moving groans
timorous in vibration
embracing tree trunks​


----------



## freedombecki

meadow flower rug
between the peach tree flowers
happiness blossoms​


----------



## freedombecki

sunburst o'er the clouds
lake waters full to the brim
bird in love song trill​


----------



## Capstone

_*Pungency in air
harbinging the harvest moon
in Spring's fertile Sun.*_​


----------



## Ropey

a moment demands
prime timing in arrival
a matter of course​


----------



## freedombecki

hark, low cloud tarries
dissipation imminent
of spirits gloaming​


----------



## Skull Pilot

Counting syllables
for obsessive compulsive 
wannabe poets


----------



## Ropey

perspective enhanced
anticipation announced
projection tendered​


----------



## freedombecki

Skull Pilot said:


> Counting syllables
> for obsessive compulsive
> wannabe poets



_au contraire_ critic
haiku is best exercise
of synoptic skill

​


----------



## freedombecki

many winning cards
spin down in cheerful cascade
easing life's bad hand​


----------



## freedombecki

sewing some sunshine
pretty in red white and blue
honoring betsy






Credits at source: Sons of the American Revolution of Sacramento​


----------



## Ropey

snickle and snackle
crocheting furiously
in wuthering heights​


----------



## freedombecki

small bit of cheddar
tablets of cinnamon spice
kick diabetes​


----------



## Ropey

mega vitamins
residing smoothly within
peanut butter scoop​


----------



## freedombecki

neither cool nor warm
undifferentiated
spring open windows​


----------



## Ropey

dripping and dropping
embraces continuous
precipitation​


----------



## freedombecki

sun on greenhouse clouds
tractor mowing boundary
torrid heat of field​


----------



## copsnrobbers

Skull Pilot said:


> Counting syllables
> for obsessive compulsive
> wannabe poets



"Shoot to kill" that deer over there.


----------



## freedombecki

tedious rainfall
obfuscating daybreak's charm
deluge pandemic​


----------



## freedombecki

truck and tractor stuck
floodplain of seasonal wash
worry on steroids​


----------



## freedombecki

ink and orange wings
floating and flitting about
first monarch of spring
​


----------



## freedombecki

gray spirits moving
atop glass-mirrored water
salmon sun raising​


----------



## freedombecki

slow boat went rowing
once on a cool moonlit night
oars stroked still waters

lady of the lake
annoyed her kingdom opened
charmed her attacker

then in her service
boats were anchored at twilight
end to night trolling​


----------



## freedombecki

water for the earth
birds, amphibians, insects
wonderful wild home​


----------



## freedombecki

twisting and flitting
skippers transition to wing
mariposa hearts






photo credits​


----------



## Ropey

open field of dreams
shimmers appreciation
on awakening​


----------



## freedombecki

^^^beautiful one^^^


----------



## freedombecki

filtered sunlight aft
night rain blings green blackberries
water into wine​


----------



## freedombecki

night shadows deepen
at day's end rest is needed
pain evaporates​


----------



## Ropey

deepening rhythms
flattering the momentum
while washing the lawn​


----------



## freedombecki

sweet warbles rising
with pink glowing horizon
day breaks to music​


----------



## freedombecki

sweet song night music
toads crickets coyotes owls
love's blended racket​


----------



## freedombecki

about the orchard
field grass and flowers waist high
precipitation​


----------



## freedombecki

music is playing
tractor gets placed in low gear
no room for miss dog

​


----------



## freedombecki

mockingbird bugles
reveille calling all birds
litany of love​


----------



## Ropey

furiously penned
rendered electrons snapping
pointedly on send​


----------



## freedombecki

if stolen away
drought its dead daises denies
larceny of heart​


----------



## Ropey

descending into
madness of high arrogance
disables selfless​


----------



## Conservative

Windows errors in haiku...

Three things are certain
Death, taxes, and lost data
Guess which has occurred


Yesterday it worked.
Today it is not working
Windows is like that.


Serious error.
All shortcuts have disappeared.
Screen. Mind. Both are blank.


No keyboard present
Hit F1 to continue
Zen engineering


and my personal favorite...

Windows XP crashed.
I am the Blue Screen of Death.
No one hears your screams


----------



## freedombecki

bicycle pedals
rotate in segmented lanes
in classy country​


----------



## techieny

Oh I treasure those moments....


----------



## Ropey

riotous moment
embracing coupling lovers
nothing else matters


----------



## freedombecki

green landscape gray sky
saplings bumble boundaries
displacing fences​


----------



## freedombecki

brackish green water
tender but broken promise
out of confusion​


----------



## freedombecki

soul enmeshed passes
melancholy sweet echoes 
free spirit escapes​


----------



## freedombecki

broken heart aching
something not right hovers down
sad preparation​


----------



## freedombecki

carry love lightly
heavenly god, enfold him
into your kingdom​


----------



## freedombecki

to the suffering
generous consolation
soldiering through life​


----------



## freedombecki

freeway traffic jam
camper truck convoluted
crawling and stopping​


----------



## freedombecki

sewing steadily
doing a little each day
gets a quilt top done

​


----------



## freedombecki

yesterday's heat wave
gone with waves of driven rain
bringing clean, cold air​


----------



## freedombecki

solid sky above
and in the center of blocks
cornering star points
​


----------



## freedombecki

by tiny paw prints
fluffy lambs drink blue water
spying objective​


----------



## freedombecki

patches between vines
polka dot barbershop pole
lace and rose border​


----------



## freedombecki

lovely blue mosaic
tossed flowers by art nouveau
birds, bouquets and maps​


----------



## freedombecki

diamond dots and round
pointillist quatrefoils
seeing double orbs​


----------



## freedombecki

tacky green barbed wire
printed with blue daisy dots
nobody's perfect​


----------



## freedombecki

blue pistils, petals
tastefully scattered on white
transcendent design​


----------



## freedombecki

describing textures
entertainment nonpareil
to aesthetic eye​


----------



## freedombecki

staccato branches
flaring firecracker ferns
on soft blue canvas
​


----------



## freedombecki

moody roundelay
gingham plisse and woodgrains
through a bluesy glass​


----------



## freedombecki

in praise of glaciers
no blue is fairer than ice
refracted on lake
​


----------



## freedombecki

as deep waving kelp
undercurrents sway outlook
undulating hopes​


----------



## freedombecki

mattress blue ticking
prison, palace, home purlieu
twill ubiquitous
​


----------



## freedombecki

bright blue dotted swiss
masterpiece jacobian
lepidoptera​


----------



## freedombecki

primordial dots
yesteryear's windowpane plaid
random star toss blues​


----------



## freedombecki

confetti tumbling
roundelay down and around
celebration bits​


----------



## freedombecki

early night pond

honky tonky ducks
in rhythm that is wonky
crickets gargle schmaltz​


----------



## freedombecki

pale sky of a mist
cloud floats between sunny grounds
afternoon springtime​


----------



## freedombecki

all the world's money
cannot repair the problems
of dementia
​


----------



## freedombecki

ambiguity
esoteric allusions
abstruse omissions​


----------



## freedombecki

fevers come and go
headache and achy shoulders
aspirin complaints​


----------



## freedombecki

opening the shades
pretty lake, birds high-pitch drone
morning has broken​


----------



## freedombecki

barefooted heaven
soft grass cool air warmth of sun
your hand touching mine​


----------



## freedombecki

suddenly nightfall
gentle croaking from near lake
wooing all green hearts​


----------



## freedombecki

floating rotations
drawn down to warm ochre clay
red leaf afternoon
11.26.10​


----------



## freedombecki

sooty silhouettes
appearance prehistoric
pelican parade

03.13.2011​


----------



## freedombecki

island galveston
mammoth granite squares on shore
rip van winkle shock​


----------



## freedombecki

returned great egret
shore shorn of grass by the freeze
objectivity

03.15.2011​


----------



## freedombecki

pale moonlit pasture
mowing excess leaves and hay
loam of field freedom

03.16.11​


----------



## freedombecki

fred'ric remington
painted moonlit scenes in green
before night vision​


----------



## freedombecki

springtime serenade
mockingbird changing his tunes
song soliloquies

03.21.09​


----------



## freedombecki

sky-earth pond mirror
refracting seasonal push
life waxes, death wanes

03.23.2011​


----------



## freedombecki

books upon the shelf
presage the knowledge of mind
humanity's' edge

03.23.2011​


----------



## freedombecki

incessant chirping
all wish to be mockingbird
wild cacophony

04.12.2011​


----------



## freedombecki

over the surface
winging, the great blue heron
checks the fish market

04.13.2011​


----------



## freedombecki

wailing and whining
howling and baying the moon
country coyotes talk

 04.18.2011​


----------



## freedombecki

cotton ball cloud sky
absorbing jet engine noise
steady sonar clouds

04.23.2011​


----------



## freedombecki

unpredictable
mother nature cracks the whip
on just and unjust

05.01.2011​


----------



## freedombecki

light honeyed meadow
elusive bloom unperceived 
except for perfume​


----------



## freedombecki

up and down staircase
running to be a good friend
exhilaration​


----------



## freedombecki

late afternoon sun
bathing the grass between shades
growing to great lengths​


----------



## Liability

mugwump blatherskate
hip hop hippity hoppy
down the bunny fail


----------



## freedombecki

splotches of color
bouncing on shoreline divide
pointillism rocks​


----------



## freedombecki

anonymity
prevents the seeing of whom
walter mitty clucks​


----------



## freedombecki

cosmetologist
talks on her cell phone at work
curling hairbrained schemes
​


----------



## freedombecki

man fishing with net
likely to get a small catch
mano a minnow​


----------



## freedombecki

wild high plains nomad
wanderer shoots three men dead
and rolls the dicey​


----------



## freedombecki

red color rising
collar to forehead hairline
rogue oblivion​


----------



## freedombecki

rainstorm at morning
replenished depth two inches
afternoon delight

​


----------



## freedombecki

wanting an orchard
is not the same as tending
busy worms munching
​


----------



## freedombecki

glistening splendor
 long shadows border bright grass
 love's apparition​


----------



## freedombecki

when dewdrops glisten
birds exchange cheerful greetings
morning has broken​


----------



## freedombecki

sunrise quietude
clear reflections much deeper
silent sweet splendor​


----------



## Liability

Walker thinks he won.
But surviving is not all.
Public unions lost


----------



## freedombecki

dark gray clouds gather
winds howling, birds sheltering
late sun brightens fields​


----------



## freedombecki

lumbering thunder
weather no survivor takes
twisting disaster​


----------



## freedombecki

high strata cirrus 
tint softly earthen visage
yesterday's rain trail​


----------



## freedombecki

mowing the orchard
zipping down rows of high weeds
ushering short work​


----------



## freedombecki

duck babies crying
mothered by deep shoreline herbs
away without leave​


----------



## freedombecki

soaring in descent
egret with javelin speed
pilots gracefully ​


----------



## freedombecki

riding lawn mower
making hay while the sun shines
country shibboleths​


----------



## freedombecki

pastel horizon
ev'ning shadows protracted
dusky loveliness​


----------



## SayMyName

Cherry blossoms bloom
June's delicious beckoning
I'll have another


----------



## freedombecki

summer skies' blue drops
for nature's leaves and petals
red, yellow, purple​


----------



## Liability

*fuck fucking fucker
fuck fuck fuckety fucker
Tourettes' fucking fun*​


----------



## freedombecki

warm sun on the lake
quaint, beautiful solitude
for shy Great egret​


----------



## freedombecki

gauzy green fabric
bought in the rush of a sale
  reel disappointment​


----------



## freedombecki

finding quilt fabrics
to match purple checkerboard
used whole afternoon​


----------



## freedombecki

surgery throbbing
ivory sword removal
offending nerve cuts​


----------



## freedombecki

quiet reflections
 clearer when water is still
 recent memory​


----------



## freedombecki

green murky waters
were pristine blue waters once
dementia's damage
​


----------



## freedombecki

a cry in the night
misery in a high pitch
dark obfuscation​


----------



## freedombecki

improbable hope
worse than a bad roll of dice
winning lottery​


----------



## freedombecki

eastwood often said,
so are you feeling lucky
before curtain drop​


----------



## freedombecki

like as a father
filled with compassion for child
pays healing visit​


----------



## freedombecki

yea the good shepherd
brings his sheep to green pastures 
beside still waters
​


----------



## freedombecki

light to weary soul
showing the good and right way
through darkest valley

​


----------



## freedombecki

with his rod and staff
 encouraging fearlessness
 shepherd saves the soul​


----------



## freedombecki

abundant blessings
into an overfilled cup
goodness and mercy​ ​


----------



## freedombecki

ev'ry righteousness
dwells in the good kingdom's house
mercy eternal​


----------



## freedombecki

artist hath painted
vivid values on vague sky
for depth in heavens​


----------



## freedombecki

sunny day morning
summer tanager's red glow
having a hot time​


----------



## freedombecki

bright green vines climbing
to shade the upstairs windows
sweet  trumpet blossoms​


----------



## freedombecki

little lake glistens
with cheery greens of summer
catfish are jumping​


----------



## freedombecki

long hours quilting
loose ends together at last
seams to the stripper​


----------



## freedombecki

driving the back roads
fields of bright colors glowing
indian blankets

​


----------



## freedombecki

lake surface gazing
bright mirror of verdant plants
opposite shoreline​


----------



## freedombecki

torrents of rainfall
crossing lake haphazardly
willy-nilly words​


----------



## freedombecki

misty dark night sky
orb entrapped in spider web
oddly orbiting​


----------



## freedombecki

small perfume bottle
seasoned with essence of love
frail dulcet flower​


----------



## freedombecki

fireworks by starlight
cracking airwaves with bright blasts
revering freedoms​


----------



## freedombecki

new panorama
going back to drawing grid
plies perfect picture​


----------



## freedombecki

in sunshine zenith
below a world of color
beautiful summer​


----------



## freedombecki

my soul praises God
in the cool of the morning
above all the earth​


----------



## freedombecki

flying over lake
beautiful black guillemots
spectacular wings​


----------



## freedombecki

somber day dark cloud
frittilary scurrying
for cover from storm





credits​


----------



## freedombecki

serenade of frogs
stops suddenly in shadows
surreptitious snake​


----------



## freedombecki

in disappointment
often decisions are made
harming innocents​


----------



## freedombecki

o small white flower
blossoms by green orange thorn
fragrance of the wild​


----------



## freedombecki

thunder and lightning
black cloud drops buckets of rain
groaning from above​


----------



## freedombecki

joy in the morning
deep twilight blue shedding gloom
lost in cherished thoughts​


----------



## freedombecki

lilac cotton bib
garnished with pinwheels in squares
seniors in stitches​


----------



## freedombecki

ironing seams open
takes longer than the sewing
practicality​


----------



## SayMyName

Evil phantasm
Appearing as if the show.
Screams drown the fire.


----------



## freedombecki

repeating puzzle
black guillimots returning
frog legs, turtle soup?​


----------



## freedombecki

morning sun rising
dewdrop diamonds litter grass
nature's luxury​


----------



## freedombecki

another fine day
pale sky of rainbow pastels
water tension high​


----------



## freedombecki

bald eagle flying
into white billowing clouds
far above the earth​


----------



## freedombecki

television noise
in one ear out the other
at the nursing home
​


----------



## freedombecki

glassy water font
disappears at a glance
only an image​


----------



## freedombecki

child riding carpet
when it is partly cloudy
before he's a ghost​


----------



## freedombecki

drifting into sleep
hands massage weary muscles
oh what a feeling​


----------



## freedombecki

Washington worshipped
on bended knee Valley Forge
before victory​


----------



## freedombecki

Adams' tour was rocked
igniting partisanship
adversity's fire​


----------



## freedombecki

Thomas Jefferson
Louisiana Purchase
diplomatic coup​


----------



## freedombecki

Wise James Madison
Father of Constitution
Dolly made life fun​


----------



## freedombecki

James Monroe's doctrine
averted expansionists
from Spain and Russia​


----------



## freedombecki

John Quincy Adams
constructed roads and canals
winning Florida​


----------



## freedombecki

old hickory won
the battle of new orleans
trail of tears horrors​


----------



## freedombecki

wasps welcome warfare
when shown one's fear or loathing
ready set stingers​


----------



## SayMyName

Witches they might find
      As they peer into the sky
       Ignored under bed


----------



## freedombecki

robust herbal oils
cut by tractor's mower blade
butterfly sachet​


----------



## freedombecki

with ample rainfall
grass grows and prospers creatures
exponentially​


----------



## SayMyName

Hair and face amess
The smell of black coffee calls
A new day begins


----------



## freedombecki

white wings past window
sans identification
glimpse of sweet spirit​


----------



## SayMyName

Hacking cough rages
Better days now behind him
Cancer ward welcomes


----------



## freedombecki

COPD - bain
rejuvenation needed
alveolar sacs​


----------



## freedombecki

Martin Van Buren
fought Texas annexation
panic, depression​


----------



## freedombecki

our ninth president,
William Henry Harrison,
sudden viral death
​


----------



## freedombecki

John Tyler, sworn in,
log cabin bill became law
Texas annexed, too
​


----------



## freedombecki

James K Polk White House
New Mexico, Oregon
and California​


----------



## freedombecki

Zachary Taylor
quelled southern rebellion threat
old rough and ready​


----------



## freedombecki

Millard Fillmore's watch
Dan Webster, Stephen Douglas
so many changes​


----------



## freedombecki

Franklin Pierce followed
purchasing Arizona
from Old Mexico​


----------



## freedombecki

James Buchanan served
deeply dividing nation
over slavery​


----------



## freedombecki

Abraham Lincoln
war over trade, slavery
assassination​


----------



## freedombecki

Andrew Johnson's lot
putting it back together
reconstruction time​


----------



## freedombecki

Ulysses S. Grant
radical reconstruction
business havoc​


----------



## freedombecki

Rutherford B. Hayes
returned moderate reform
rule of temperance ​


----------



## freedombecki

President Garfield
though restored office prestige
shot by assassin​


----------



## freedombecki

The information I am using is from the White House website: The Presidents | The White House


----------



## freedombecki

Chester A. Arthur
Civil Service Commission
Immigration Law​


----------



## freedombecki

President Cleveland
decent man who got things done
unilateral​


----------



## freedombecki

billion dollar goal
Benjamin Harrison passed
naval expansion​


----------



## freedombecki

Grover Cleveland won
Second term and got married
presidential firsts​


----------



## freedombecki

William McKinley
served for the people in all
shot by anarchist​


----------



## freedombecki

Teddy Roosevelt
doubled our national parks
big stick policy​


----------



## SayMyName

Batteries are drained
Wife waits most impatiently
I curse to heaven


----------



## SayMyName

Message boards spewing
Profanity and threats reign
No one listening


----------



## SayMyName

Chicken sandwich lunch
A hot and spicy deluxe
Love that Chick-Fil-A


----------



## freedombecki

repairing at night
bacteria, viruses
white cells in body​


----------



## freedombecki

quiet passive lake
calm waters bright reflections
long beautiful day​


----------



## freedombecki

27
William Howard Taft
80 antitrust lawsuits
polarization​


----------



## emilynghiem

Coming home early
I catch my wife redhanded
stabbing some poet


================================================
ps. this is actually an inside joke no one here will get.

Years ago I took a haiku from a college journal about "coming home
late to find her chipping the red paint off her fingernails"
and wrote this spoof on it. Sadly the original author was not amused.


----------



## freedombecki

28
President Wilson
graduated income tax
entered World War I​


----------



## freedombecki

29
Warren G. Harding
brought about prosperity
suffered heart attack​


----------



## freedombecki

30
Will Rogers once said,
"Congress wanted nothing done"
"and Coolidge done it"​


----------



## Capstone

_*Toilet paper gone,
the Klingons on Uranus 
celebrating void...*_​


----------



## freedombecki

SayMyName said:


> Message boards spewing
> Profanity and threats reign
> No one listening



Well, a lot of stupid goes on sometimes, SMN, but there's nothing I can do about it. ​


----------



## SayMyName

Dinner with old friend
A good meal with lots of laughs
Time passes too fast


----------



## Capstone

_*Ancient Octa-puss:
spineless innuendo flows; 
wrinkles in her ink.*_​


----------



## freedombecki

31 
President Hoover
for whom Hoover Dam is named
power and water​


----------



## freedombecki

glimpses of summer
treasured in heart and in mind
God's resplendent good​


----------



## freedombecki

silver-lined cloud puff
steaming o'er checkered landscape
country roads of home​


----------



## freedombecki

temperature rising
staccato heatwaves bend light
as does summer love
​


----------



## freedombecki

skeletal pine tree
once green then red now gray mist
tender tear's timber​


----------



## freedombecki

pine needle shoulders
gravel-alliterated
sunshine and shadows​


----------



## freedombecki

hill country passion
wildflowers loved by the sun
memory enhanced​


----------



## freedombecki

after the solstice
annuals blossom and fruit
to nurture each strength​


----------



## freedombecki

between light and dark
achromatic lake shades morph
receding values​


----------



## freedombecki

human invasion
decimates egret visits
longing for their grace​


----------



## freedombecki

mirror reflection
before great blue heron lands
at his discretion​


----------



## freedombecki

Franklin Roosevelt
say wasn't he married to
girl named Eleanor?​


----------



## freedombecki

Harry S. Truman
economic rivalry
plants deep seeds of war
​


----------



## freedombecki

Ike Eisenhower
great world war two general
race equality​


----------



## freedombecki

John F Kennedy
killed by assassin bullet
America cried​


----------



## freedombecki

Lyndon Baines Johnson
Lady Bird knew what to do
planting wildflowers​


----------



## freedombecki

Richard M Nixon
his captains brought fall from grace
Watergate scandal​


----------



## freedombecki

Gerald Ford finished
serving the unfinished term
suffered hateful press​


----------



## freedombecki

Carter gave away
keys to Panama Canal
Americans built​


----------



## freedombecki

President Reagan
refreshed financial sector
lowered gas prices​


----------



## freedombecki

President George Bush
present when Berlin Wall fell
eschewed the limelight​


----------



## freedombecki

President Clinton
Jennifer Flowers, scandals
impeachment, disgrace​


----------



## freedombecki

43
George W. Bush
literacy; brownfields cleared
no child left behind​


----------



## freedombecki

Barrack Obama
spendathon presidency
"pass bill, do not read"​


----------



## freedombecki

bright frittilary
creek flowers, green habitat
lively-natured twit​


----------



## freedombecki

wild turkeys and ducks
will dine on bright yellow corn
larger birds delight​


----------



## freedombecki

cardinals, sparrows
woodpeckers and chickadees
love sunflower seeds​


----------



## freedombecki

large-billed birds prefer
mammoth striped sunflower seeds
challenges crackle​


----------



## freedombecki

nyger, called thistle
goldfinch, pine siskins, redpolls
welcomed great import​


----------



## freedombecki

juncos and sparrows
and other ground foragers
love round millet seeds​


----------



## freedombecki

western red milo
is eschewed by eastern birds
all else is better​


----------



## freedombecki

doves and quails enjoy
millet, sunflower seeds, corn
freshly cracked for snacks​


----------



## freedombecki

songbird selections
colorful gardens and fruit
sweet seeding flowers​


----------



## freedombecki

credits for pictures, landscaping for birds

bright black-eyed susans
produce seeds songbirds enjoy
near trickling waters​


----------



## freedombecki

haven for wild birds--
camouflage, nuts, fruit, flowers
water and nectar






credits​


----------



## freedombecki

shrubs bearing berries
can provide year-round sources
of shelter and fruit





Holly berries for winter

​


----------



## freedombecki

clean water birdbaths
scrubbed with chlorine bleach weekly
help keep birds healthy





credits​


----------



## freedombecki

birds and blooms website
shows you what plants wild birds like
if you desire them
​


----------



## freedombecki

top ten plants for seeds
planted to feed hungry birds
never a problem










source




​


----------



## freedombecki

cedar waxwing flock
stunning when seen from up close
backyard favorites









credits, more pics of cedar waxwings​


----------



## freedombecki

pine siskins feeding
upon abundant seed cones
Calgary blessings
​


----------



## freedombecki

branches near river
vermillion fly catchers watch
everything that moves





credits​


----------



## Liability

hickory dickory dock ....

when did this thread become the nature moment?


----------



## freedombecki

sweet little spirits
deserve their own haiku page
little bird tol' me
​


----------



## Liability

freedombecki said:


> sweet little spirits
> deserve their own haiku page
> little bird tol' me
> ​


----------



## freedombecki

some birds seem demons
but are nature's clean up crew
getting bad raptor?






Credits: St. Lucie Audubon Organization
​


----------



## freedombecki

mountains of fabric
in ev'ry known shade of green
up the down staircase​


----------



## freedombecki

when the sky is gray
lake turns moss green with sage waves
deep pewter shadows​


----------



## mamooth

The blue screen of death
It appears, on my 'puter
My tummy, it groans.


----------



## freedombecki

peach horizon east
still waters peaceful and calm
after the night rains​


----------



## freedombecki

airing the sun room
sans ulterior motives
gets you green geckos​


----------



## freedombecki

touch my sweet darling
wriggles nose, bats bluest eyes
best breakfast meow​


----------



## freedombecki

jealousy watching
white cat with no intellect
getting a backrub​


----------



## freedombecki

music swinging low
wagging muted dissonance 
awaiting her turn​


----------



## freedombecki

proper etiquette
to slip away for a nap
date with a daydream​


----------



## freedombecki

gentle wind billows
beckoning with warm fingers
morpheus moment​


----------



## freedombecki

peach horizon east
still waters peaceful and calm
after thund'rous night​


----------



## freedombecki

elegant preening
undulating pirouettes
great white egret dance​


----------



## freedombecki

begging for biscuits
enjoying ev'ry last bite
puppies must have love​


----------



## freedombecki

sore achy muscles
head pounding, knife twist in back
fibromyalgia​


----------



## freedombecki

pleasant sun shining
sends healing in its bright beams
world is right again​


----------



## freedombecki

great white egret sleek
strutting slowly to the place
good cuisine resides​


----------



## freedombecki

sun in my window
green patches scattered around
landscape quilt forming​


----------



## freedombecki

deep depths of dark night
frogs croaking loudly by lake
wet washboard do wop​


----------



## freedombecki

joy comes at morning
when earth sequesters sweetness
in praise for new day​


----------



## freedombecki

summer afternoon
great white egret returns home
he is loved by me
​


----------



## freedombecki

sixty two percent
of houses burned up with fire
have no fire alarm​


----------



## freedombecki

fire alarms need care
annual battery change
would save many lives​


----------



## freedombecki

freecell cards falling
if the game becomes a win
with sleight of the hand​


----------



## freedombecki

sweet meadow flowers*
growing on ground and high shrubs
pleasant summer friends



*picked today when done clearing paths around back pasture with Kubota tractor. ​


----------



## freedombecki

caring and wisdom
often as not intertwined
between blurry lines​


----------



## freedombecki

slight undercurrent
whipping a ripple below
superficial soul​


----------



## freedombecki

shadows casting cool
late afternoon field and pond
great white egret lands​


----------



## freedombecki

puffy cloud morning
stunning tufts silver and gray
electricity​


----------



## freedombecki

zero tolerance
to founder's first amendment
radio silence​


----------



## freedombecki

green strips in a row
riding charlie's horse travail
after being thrown​


----------



## freedombecki

pretty small green quilt
done in plane geometry
C-ing in double​


----------



## percysunshine

freedombecki wish
quilted horse will prance about
a small butterfly​


----------



## freedombecki

<giggle> Ya got me, percy! <giggle>


----------



## freedombecki

lovely morning clouds
winds blowing four directions
lake surface alive​


----------



## freedombecki

glacier lake autumn
heavenly bluegreen planet
wild and beautiful​


----------



## freedombecki

sunshine on green fields
gilead's soul-soothing balm
birdsong swelling breeze​


----------



## freedombecki

frustrated hornet
will not attack if ignored
Mexican standoff​


----------



## percysunshine

sunshine on a sea
sail with the wind spinnaker
cast upon a beach​


----------



## freedombecki

no one benefits
when wrongful politics gain
tacit approval
​


----------



## percysunshine

Mountains swell at high
climb up with no oxygen
breath relief when down​


----------



## Liability

There was a young man from Tashkent,
Whose dick was so long that it bent.
To save himself trouble,
he put it in double,
So instead of coming, he went!


----------



## Liability

Oh shoot. 

That wasn't haiku.  It was a limerick.

Never mind.


----------



## percysunshine

Liability
has his own haiku moment
is hilarious​


----------



## freedombecki

when you sleep on it
somethings are best left unsaid
introspection rocks​


----------



## freedombecki

percysunshine said:


> Liability
> has his own haiku moment
> is hilarious​



liabilities
boys will be boys will they now?
consider the source​


----------



## freedombecki

wild morning glories
great decoration on fence
early in the day​


----------



## freedombecki

red-and-white sawtooth
sewn together with finesse
with bias piecing​



Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, Kansas Troubles, pp 33. 35


----------



## freedombecki

keep shiny side up
when piecing yellow and blue
into blocks and chains


Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, p 36​


----------



## freedombecki

memory wreath
green, red, and white elements
to hang your hat on

Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, p. 40​


----------



## freedombecki

piecing crossed kayaks
takes on an earthen approach
done in all neutrals​



Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, p. 44


----------



## freedombecki

fabulous chain quilt
chimneys and cornerstones glow
shades of autumn leaves





Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, p. 48​


----------



## freedombecki

pink pots of flowers
like carolina lily
piecing, applique



Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, p. 52​


----------



## freedombecki

sawtooth medallion
bordered with rosy boquets
offset centerpiece



Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, p. 56​


----------



## freedombecki

revised for children
red, white and black all over
alphabet sawtooth




Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, p. 60​


----------



## freedombecki

irish chain 9-patch
with embroidered valentines
perfectly sweet gift



Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, p. 64​


----------



## freedombecki

half-square triangles
sewn into barrister's block
with appliqued stars




Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, p. 68​


----------



## freedombecki

what is orange peel
curved borders serve as a frame
automobile buds


Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, pp. 72, 77​


----------



## freedombecki

double ninepatch quilt
eye candy with cleverness
simply and well done




Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, pp 78, 81​


----------



## freedombecki

strange chinese puzzle
yinyang interpreted blocks
half-square triangles





Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, p. 82​


----------



## freedombecki

nancy's fancy quilt
8-pointed stars, four patches
interlocking out





Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, pp 86, 89​


----------



## freedombecki

house of friendship quilt
unique large windows and doors
try it you'll like it



Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, pp 90, 93​


----------



## freedombecki

corner star delight
uniquely formatted squares
piano borders




Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, pp 96, 99​


----------



## freedombecki

playful scrappy stars
mapped out in roads to somewhere
imagination




Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, pp 100, 103

​


----------



## freedombecki

red and white c-clamp
built around a center square
easy instructions





Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, pp 104, 107​


----------



## freedombecki

appliqued center
french medallion wallhanging
for couch potato




Describing quilts in "A Treasury of Scrap Quilts" by Nancy J. Martin, 2005, Martingale & Company, Woodinville, WA, pp 108, 111​




​


----------



## freedombecki

what warm works of art
that American quilts can be
with the right fabrics

​


----------



## freedombecki

lake mists at morning
spirits saunter northerly
walking on water​


----------



## Liability

Becky:

STOP!  I am begging you!



Haiku can be deadly enough.

But Haiku about quilts?

I'm DYIN' here!


----------



## freedombecki

mourning quilts for dead
black and macabre regrets
acid-free tissue

​


----------



## freedombecki

red glow horizon
pretty paint of God's palette
summer's fair woman​


----------



## freedombecki

lake is showing shore
weatherman predicting rain
partly cloudy day​


----------



## sealadaigh

Liability said:


> Becky:
> 
> STOP!  I am begging you!
> 
> 
> 
> Haiku can be deadly enough.
> 
> But Haiku about quilts?
> 
> I'm DYIN' here!



be nice. they are only exercises. some are cool.

banana popsicle
crushed under new keds on the sidewalk
hot sun

lolol...are ya crazy yet.


----------



## freedombecki

yesterday's shoreline
erased by gully washer
catfish be jumping
​


----------



## freedombecki

lovely rain quenches
meadows beaten down by sun
late summer blessing​


----------



## freedombecki

sage shibboleth says
neither believe what is heard
nor half that is seen​


----------



## freedombecki

living for the green
jungle, lawn, forest, lake's edge
trip around the world​


----------



## percysunshine

A haiku moment
is always a special thing
remember again​


----------



## freedombecki

turquoise skies and ice
lovely clouds puffy and pale
waters refractive​


----------



## freedombecki

rain drops on green lake
one million rings intertwined
scratching the surface​


----------



## freedombecki

open the green door
plants, leaves, plaids, scallops and stripes
secret enhancers​


----------



## freedombecki

waking up sunshine
lovely emeralds sparkling
St. Augustine's dew






picture credits​


----------



## freedombecki

egret eternal
endangered yet is still here
entrusted beauty​


----------



## freedombecki

hummingbird request
fill nectar feeders at once
fuel for long trip​


----------



## freedombecki

purple horizon
precursor of the new day
gracing early mist​


----------



## freedombecki

sending up a prayer
to God who pities mortals
in loving mercy

​


----------



## freedombecki

lovely butterfly
flitting in fields ripe with seed
and honeyed flower​


----------



## freedombecki

great heron fishing
after gliding on empty
lake shallows teeming​


----------



## freedombecki

though it is raining
mr egret struts his stuff
to take home bacon​


----------



## freedombecki

misty rain morning
egret once more forages
for family's food
​


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Drink the crisp, cold air,
Like Nature's finest champagne.
Here's a toast to life!


----------



## freedombecki

hint of the morning
star shines brightly in black sky
charcoal cirrus clouds​


----------



## freedombecki

workaday morning
taking the willow tree out
threat to concrete slab​


----------



## Capstone

*Stiff breeze and short skirts:
prelude to the 'morning wood'
trapped in BVD's...*​


----------



## freedombecki

egret is wading
step by step on the pond floor
careful fisherman
​


----------



## freedombecki

yesterday's vision
five pink flamingos visit
freedom lake shallows​


----------



## freedombecki

heron and egrets
united by invasion
pink interlopers
​


----------



## freedombecki

choppy pond surface
sadly no lovely bird stood
out where my heart is​


----------



## freedombecki

circular pulsars
lake creatures stir with tension
fight for survival​


----------



## freedombecki

sad separation
via loved one's dementia
misery index​


----------



## pbel

The Eagle flies on high 
Above its nest gently
Landing to feed its charge


----------



## percysunshine

fall is coming fast
snow will soon blanket landscape
enjoy the winter​


----------



## freedombecki

^^two different ones, doing truly nice Haiku^^

Thanks for an unexpected day-brightener, pbel and percysunshine. 

What a time to be outta reps. 

I write haiku often on little "post it notes" that somehow appeared out of the blue after an upgrade. I never could figure out how to find my lost computer info to get word going, so after a couple of years, never wrote or printed a single letter that I didn't go online to my board and print off. Few people frequent it, so it's my printout place shared with a fellow internet traveller who's one of the best special services man the USA ever had.

Anyhow, for everyday, I just type out my little haiku and post it here and there, just wrote this one after finishing a quilt today:

Sorry for bending any ears, I try to keep this in 17 syllables, 5-7-5, but sometimes a special occasion arises, and it is good to see 2 others trying their hand at something I've been doing for 15 years, jotting smeared haikus on my purse notebook, the backs of bills, torn envelopes, and even the sanctum sanctorum of the quilt notebook int the sewing room,  

Here goes another jotted quickly, then postponed awhile visiting other threads. I've been so jazzed about sewing a series of turquoise quilts this week with 3 completes <huge grin>:

sewing in turquoise
beautiful blue-green planet 
outer space jewel​


----------



## pbel

My coffee staring
                                                   at my half opened eyes
                                                      greeting a new day


----------



## Capstone

_*Blankets overhead,
trapped wife breathes my S.B.D.:
'covered wagon' fun...*_​


----------



## freedombecki

autumn gulf rainclouds
cleansing the earth presently
cooling raindrops fall​


----------



## percysunshine

Hurricane approach
windswept rain and oceans' surge
we should run away​


----------



## freedombecki

^^^ Hope you're safe, Percy! ^^^​ 
egret, flamingo
food fight at okay corral
mexican standoff​


----------



## percysunshine

EEK The hornbill caws
Island Borneo delight
He ate my golf ball​


----------



## freedombecki

Borneo Hornbill






Colorful creature
broad band along tail feathers
something on his mind​


----------



## pbel

Earthquake


Earthquake shook last night

feeling jolts like no other

and shaking a leg


----------



## percysunshine

Seismic waves will come
Earths crust fragments to pieces
New land always forms​


----------



## Capstone

_*Awful stench abounds,
fumes ignited by the phrase,
"Pull my finger, Son."...*_​


----------



## freedombecki

small turquoise pieces
await the sewing machine
and a little love​


----------



## freedombecki

mockingbird trilling
began as sunlight went dark
precious ear candy​


----------



## pbel

A new game of chess
                                                                                   on a burnished throne of gold
                                                                                         I shall rule the knight


----------



## percysunshine

The knights trickery
The rooks straight attack pattern
Queen from a small pawn​


----------



## freedombecki

roiling waters turn
agent is now evident
guillemots feeding​


----------



## freedombecki

thimble crown royals
glued pincushions make bishops
patchwork quilt chessboard






Dollar Store Crafts - How to Make, Credits
​


----------



## pbel

freedombecki said:


> thimble crown royals
> glued pincushions make bishops
> patchwork quilt chessboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dollar Store Crafts - How to Make, Credits
> ​



LUVVVV that quilt...out of reps or you'd get one.
Phil


----------



## freedombecki

first cool morn of fall
light comes later in the day
heron gliding low​


----------



## freedombecki

saturday stitching
ripping and tearing a lot
sewing glacial blues​


----------



## percysunshine

Blue glaciers will come
Blue glaciers will go away
Still fun for climbing​


----------



## freedombecki

glossy sky on lake
grass greened by autumn showers
indian summer​


----------



## freedombecki

new guests in shallows
a pair of small avocets
fish delicacies​


----------



## Capstone

_*Holy Joseph Smith
authored via 'seer stones'
Romney's favorite Book.*_​


----------



## freedombecki

moon-set horizon
huge gold orb on marine sky
before sun rises
​


----------



## freedombecki

ufos

early up morning
completing what was started
unfinished objects​


----------



## Capstone

_*'Merkins, fundies, hicks,
homophobes a'totin' guns:
silly GOP.*_​


----------



## freedombecki

when patronizing
erudite people online
no satisfaction​


----------



## percysunshine

as a stink bug crawls
it bumps into politics
haiku goes forward​


----------



## Capstone

_*For misled zealots,
nullifying Roe V. Wade
is the Holy Grail.*_​


----------



## freedombecki

in king david's time
he said god's knowledge of us
predates our mother's

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iXaPwHPqJi4#%21"]Psalm 139[/ame]​


----------



## Capstone

_*Against abortion?
Not to overstate the point:
DON'T FUCKING HAVE ONE!*_​


----------



## Capstone

_*Ohio voters
casting votes on neat machines
owned by Romney's son...*_​


----------



## percysunshine

Hummingbirds ooze flight
they drink the sugar and leave
migrate south they fly​


----------



## Capstone

_*You, who plan to try,
heed Master Yoda's wisdom:
VOTE; there is no "try".*_​


----------



## freedombecki

pretty fall flowers
  dulcet fragrance opiate
fritillaries dance​


----------



## percysunshine

tunes of the cosmos
a hitch hiker will find out
number seventeen​


----------



## freedombecki

silver sky roses
peeping above horizon
morn euphoria​


----------



## percysunshine

companions abound
a friemd will last forever
sole soul is sole'​


----------



## Capstone

_*Taught to praise The Lord's
Genocidal Tyranny --
fabled Noah's Ark.*_​


----------



## Capstone

_*Sunday-schoolers learn:
"Love thy neighbor as thyself.",
'cept for those who flame.*_​


----------



## Capstone

_*Christian children pray:
"Now I lay me down to sleep,
Satan's freakin' gay."*_​


----------



## freedombecki

brilliant hues of fall
shining in warm southern sun
cleansing and healing​


----------



## percysunshine

a snow is the steed
of a winter wonderland
to sleigh ride blankets​


----------



## freedombecki

barefoot, my body
communes with air and the ground
in healing sunlight​


----------



## freedombecki

unknown caller rings
just like no one at the door
never one beloved​


----------



## percysunshine

bare in the sun
a random encounter sails
opportunity​


----------



## freedombecki

missing a lubdup
cloud looms between ventricles
heart disphoria​


----------



## freedombecki

horse in the hayfield
rich chestnut with a black mane
grazing leaves of grass​


----------



## Capstone

_*Furious cowpokes
renewing Secession Dream:
Sour Texan Grapes...*_​


----------



## Capstone

_*Feathers in the air,
that right wing so badly clipped
may ne'er flap again*_​


----------



## Capstone

_*Failure in the south
was the fate of Colonel West
(and of Uncle Tom)...*_​


----------



## percysunshine

hummingbirds to fly
down close to waters surface
heavy they become​


----------



## freedombecki

lake surface tension
taking hiatus today
guillemots have flown​


----------



## freedombecki

in a darkened room
prism's refractional light
color carousel​


----------



## freedombecki

muse calliope
enchantment of eloquence
mind's fond magician​


----------



## freedombecki

somber mauve sunset
autumn sun dropping from view
blowing sweetest kiss​


----------



## freedombecki

dry eyes aching for
a small drop of solution
to ease the aching​


----------



## percysunshine

watching the passing
of dizzy birds caught in flight
the landing in tough​


----------



## freedombecki

morning mists conquer
clarity's accuracy
if an obsession​


----------



## freedombecki

thanksgiving baking
long a tradition at home
happy family​


----------



## Capstone

_*Cold, serrated steel
slicing through the gobbler's breast,
is a thankless job.*_​


----------



## freedombecki

golden tone morning
gilting the splendor of fields
leaf soliloquy​


----------



## freedombecki

sunshine in mist's haze
softens the lace against sky
fine-crocheted tree's edge​


----------



## freedombecki

blue and white mirror
mid-morning surface show gleams
through lake refractions​


----------



## freedombecki

great egrets landing
after circling over the lake
beyond beautiful​


----------



## Capstone

freedombecki said:


> [...] after circling over the lake [...]​



Eight syllables at best; nine at worst.

You're not slipping, are you?


----------



## freedombecki

Capstone said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...] after circling over the lake [...]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eight syllables at best; nine at worst.
> 
> You're not slipping, are you?
Click to expand...

 Indeed. Missed the apostrophe. Should have sounded:

Af-ter-circ-ling-o'er-the-lake

1-2-3-4-5-6-7

Yep. Definite slip.

Thanks.


----------



## freedombecki

moonless morn rustic
darkness pales void into black
coruscation naught​


----------



## percysunshine

into the center
point of solid metal core
earth spins around it​


----------



## Capstone

_*Let the question rest;
the Klingons on Uranus
prove there's life in space.*_​


----------



## Capstone

_*Green bitches or not,
Captain Kirk was getting some --
Women's Lib be damned!*_​


----------



## del

december morning

summer sailors shivering

a nip in the air​


----------



## freedombecki

gray skies above earth
muddied in waters below
chocolate soup lake​


----------



## freedombecki

carrots, bananas
snap peas, carrots, broccoli
diuretic friends
​


----------



## freedombecki

butterflies flirting
floral-perfumed reverie
passionate sweetness​


----------



## freedombecki

though ground be frozen
grass crunches harshly at dawn
before sun rising​


----------



## freedombecki

blue atmospherics
background for bare-branches lace
winter poetry​


----------



## Capstone

_*9, 8, 7, 6,
countdown to the end of days, 
5, 4, 3, 2, 1.*_​


----------



## freedombecki

Capstone said:


> _*9, 8, 7, 6,
> countdown to the end of days,
> 5, 4, 3, 2, 1.*_​


1,2,3,4,5
all the planets in a line
6,7,8,9

nothing will happen
everything will be okay
myths of death shall fall
​


----------



## percysunshine

common sense will show
another pretty flower
Saturday will rock​


----------



## Capstone

_*Circled calender:
winter solstice 2012,
kiss your ass goodbye.*_​
(I'm not really one of those people.)


----------



## freedombecki

Capstone said:


> _*Circled calender:
> winter solstice 2012,
> kiss your ass goodbye.*_​
> (I'm not really one of those people.)


from your writings, what'd I miss!


----------



## freedombecki

brilliant morning star
piercing the dark before dawn
Venus sweeps the sky​


----------



## freedombecki

cold and blowing winds
rumple the surface of lake
blurring reflections​


----------



## freedombecki

bare branches reach up
praising creation with thanks
wide their outstretched arms​


----------



## percysunshine

children try to be 
a twig ready to blossom
eventually​


----------



## Capstone

_*Black and bold, UNLIKE
the way I like my women:
morning cup o' joe.*_​


----------



## Capstone

Don't get me wrong; I like black women too, ...so long as they're black and _sweet_.


----------



## freedombecki

this morning's sunrise
red-orange, salmon, and butter
glowing, heartwarming
​


----------



## Capstone

freedombecki said:


> [...]red-orange, salmon, and butter
> glowing, [...]​



Are you sure that wasn't Planet X?


----------



## percysunshine

a new day today
mountain springs will come again
when it gets warmer​


----------



## freedombecki

silken skin and warm
glowing with inner heartstrings
passionate for life​


----------



## pbel

Freedom of Spirit
Racing towards the sunlit sky
     My soul is quenched&#8230;


----------



## freedombecki

deep in december
mists gathered thickly shade sun
somber light frozen​


----------



## freedombecki

recondite waders
epicurean aesthetes
deep diving prelude​


----------



## percysunshine

erudite thompers
gramineae nourish munchers
they trumpet no mice​


----------



## freedombecki

gulf rainy droplets
moisten deciduous bark,
awaken tall pines​


----------



## freedombecki

kitten in mischief
everywhere vandalism
naughty little cat

​


----------



## freedombecki

frozen fog follows
misty night fountains of wash
dripping from the roof​


----------



## freedombecki

finally brightness
reappears when the clouds break
raptors' advantage​


----------



## Capstone

_*Casually strolling
up and down rows of hippies:
the pepper-spray cop.*_


----------



## freedombecki

night wind's callous moan
sullen soliloquy sound
whining endlessly​


----------



## freedombecki

rain with a fury
in the black depths of the night
tossing and turning​


----------



## freedombecki

ground fog clouds rising
over bog territory
first blue sky above​


----------



## freedombecki

the floodplain runs north
and each year its path changes
accommodation​


----------



## freedombecki

late sunny meadows
flooded with warm ochre rays
magically gilded
​


----------



## freedombecki

two by four wood fence
arches nails down awkwardly
with rustication​


----------



## freedombecki

finestral liners
waterproofed and flannel-backed
good insulation​


----------



## Capstone

_*No more time for games
in the bottom of the ninth,
batter steps to plate.*_​


----------



## Capstone

_*Read between the lines:
index, middle, and the ring --
one is standing tall. *_​


----------



## freedombecki

clamboring rainfall
alternating with drip-drops
coming down clammy​


----------



## percysunshine

olympia rain
two inches per winter day
redwood forest fun​


----------



## freedombecki

after the monsoon
lake has swollen to the rim
clean, clear, airy sky​


----------



## pbel

*Haikus are flashes
      Of simple serenities,
        Discovered logic.*


----------



## freedombecki

great whites egrets flew
above Trinity River
gracefully flocking​


----------



## freedombecki

sweet crested brown birds
sleuthing briers for bounty
red cardinal swoops​


----------



## freedombecki

away the heron
flying swiftly to the south
neighbor walking fence​


----------



## freedombecki

lawn showing distress
cutworms feasting just below
no purple martins​


----------



## Delia

It has been four years
Since my mother died too young
I miss her always


----------



## freedombecki

good mothers a gift
happy friendship, caring love
all things beauiful​


----------



## freedombecki

effervescent earth
where passion's molten rivers
await emission​


----------



## Delia

I love you, pizza!
Why do you hurt me so much?
I cannot partake.


----------



## freedombecki

"it works"

my little secret
to eating pizza works well
take only one slice​


----------



## pbel

Pizza made with love
The cause of celebration
     As I stuff my face!


----------



## Capstone

*Eleven years in,
the Seventh Millennium
began with a lie.*​


----------



## Delia

When I go to bed
I dare to dream I will dream
I remain awake


----------



## Capstone

_*Woe to those liars:
what befell the fallen twins
sealed the liars' fate.*_​


----------



## Capstone

_*And that's the beauty
of the One for Whom the Way's
unwittingly paved.*_​


----------



## Capstone

_*Nothing that happens
can serve anything other
than what IS TO COME.*_​


----------



## freedombecki

blessings abundant
fall onto people below
with loving spirits​


----------



## pbel

freedombecki said:


> blessings abundant
> fall onto people below
> with loving spirits​



real nice one, Becki!


----------



## Delia

from what I have seen
blessings fall freely on the
just and unjust, both


----------



## Capstone

_*O' Leech of Zion,
parasitic treason is
your unholy grip.*_​


----------



## freedombecki

mauve-toned horizon
frames piney woods in allure
romantic dusk nymphs​


----------



## Capstone

_*Release US or not,
gone are your bloodsucking nights --
your Host is awake.*_​


----------



## freedombecki

orange-gold shining
orb above dark horizon
hugely emboldened
​


----------



## freedombecki

freedom's lake showing
mirrored white clouds, azure sky
loving reflections​


----------



## freedombecki

sunshine on the field
spring seems to be in the air
do-si-do weather​ 
written 1/31/13


----------



## pbel

Fly Winged Woman 
Fly and reach for the sky 
  Keep soaring up high


----------



## freedombecki

eastern bluebird fence
full fledged in primamry hues
late in afternoon


----------



## Capstone

_*Eight 15-round mags
neatly stacked near Glock 19--
endangered species...*_​


----------



## pbel

​Good morning Nemo,
  Thanks for all the wind and snow,
            I will not forget!


----------



## freedombecki

Capstone said:


> _*Eight 15-round mags*_
> 
> _*neatly stacked near Glock 19--*_
> 
> _*endangered species...*_​


 
Yep, there oughta be a law, hm, Caps.


----------



## freedombecki

pbel said:


> Good morning Nemo,
> Thanks for all the wind and snow,
> I will not forget!


 
And your beautiful Avatar winter scene reflects the late winter season too.


----------



## freedombecki

hard steady rainfall
windstorm before tiles scattered
soon seeping inside​


----------



## freedombecki

mesmeric sea waves
belie banausic backslide
in blust'ry bombast​


----------



## freedombecki

primeval forests
verdant fronds' lavish array
pteridology​


----------



## freedombecki

exhilarating
walking in his big footprints
knowing he was there​


----------



## freedombecki

archie bunker gaffe
"pineapple of perfection"
malapropism​


----------



## percysunshine

armadillo run
west Texas hiiway bug meal
squish, circle vulture​


----------



## freedombecki

going town shopping
birdseeds for songbirds, suet
bring songs of sweetness​


----------



## Delia

I love hummingbirds
Such poetry in motion
I love their colors


----------



## Nika2013

I am not sure...if you are a bar- room bard or an exquisite philosopher...I like it..


----------



## Nika2013

I wrote a message in response but it ended up at the end...oh well


----------



## Nika2013

crescent billows
changing pattern
sea breeze blowing
knowing
no master
calming, placid, passive spectrum
til stirring you rise
in anger or indifference
you are to me
the sea


----------



## Capstone

_*Writing the haiku
calls for lines and syllables
to be done just so...*_​


----------



## freedombecki

songbird abundance
even though morning rains fall
breakfast on front porch​


----------



## Nika2013

Capstone...
Yes...but the forum says Haiku..or any other form of writing....Just because it is Haiku does not make it good...

Words..like new flowers
Trapped within line structure
Die...unpleasant deaths.


----------



## freedombecki

happiness color
myriad shades of light red
good life in the pink​


----------



## freedombecki

gray bird disappears
into the shadows of sun
sly obfuscation​


----------



## percysunshine

Maple syrup  birds
Woodpeckers delight on bark
We all enjoy sap.​


----------



## Capstone

_*All broken hearted,
there I sat upon the throne
passing only wind...*_​


----------



## freedombecki

bluebird keeps coming
back to wooden fence lookout
waiting for a snack​


----------



## Delia

The shakes are really bad
I am so tired of symptoms
I just want normal


----------



## freedombecki

Delia said:


> The shakes are really bad
> I am so tired of symptoms
> I just want normal


 
please call your doctor
you need to modify meds
that one has to go
​


----------



## freedombecki

lakeside afternoon
green knolls abundant with grass 
time to take a walk​


----------



## Capstone

freedombecki said:


> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shakes are really bad
> I am so tired of symptoms
> I just want normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please call your doctor
> you need to modify meds
> that one has to go
> ​
Click to expand...


_*Where was your concern
for my constipation ode?
Do I count at all?!*_
​


----------



## freedombecki

quick-moving red birds
flitting on volunteer tree
scarlet tanagers​


----------



## freedombecki

blooming blackberries
mockingbirds anticipate
mother nature's treat​


----------



## freedombecki

slowly mists gather
in the cool of dusky morn
prelude to sunrise​


----------



## emilynghiem

JW Frogen said:


> The perfect haiku
> 
> Or perfect enlightenment
> 
> Will never exist.



How do you know it
does not exist just because
you have not found it?


----------



## freedombecki

mouses playing cards 
as reds and blacks alternate
suits grow upper right​


----------



## percysunshine

bird pecking window
sees arch rival for his mate
exhaustion wins out​


----------



## Delia

Life changes so much
I feel that I cannot breathe
So much happiness


----------



## Delia

freedombecki said:


> Delia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shakes are really bad
> I am so tired of symptoms
> I just want normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please call your doctor
> you need to modify meds
> that one has to go
> ​
Click to expand...


I got lots of help
Dietary changes, yes
I am much better


----------



## freedombecki

healing is an art
that joins the body and mind
to quell suffering​


----------



## Capstone

freedombecki said:


> healing is an art
> that joins the body and mind
> to quell suffering​



_*...meanwhile, sitting
and dropping a giant log
quelled MY suffering.*_​


----------



## percysunshine

crazy bird again
pecks mirror image all day
sunrise to sunset


driving me crazy
a week of ceaseless pecking
may buy pet raptor​


----------



## freedombecki

birds are like salesmen
"have you noticed I'm hungry?
silence for peanuts!"





​


----------



## freedombecki

musical bird calls
echo near ivy-clad homes
with two bird feeders​


----------



## freedombecki

plan a or plan b?
b serendipity is
a, tradition's choice​


----------



## freedombecki

calls from many birds
soul-singing straight from the heart
cheerful sounds of morn​


----------



## freedombecki

resonant ribbits
lovelorn gentlemen in green
chorus of croakers​


----------



## TemplarKormac

invasive lawmen
                                                 decked in black suits and glasses
                                                       take my phone records​


----------



## freedombecki

penny books galore
stacking upon spare table
Amazon bargains​


----------



## freedombecki

cricket castanets
in spite of offbeat bullfrogs
shake percussively​


----------



## freedombecki

watercolor quilts
fashioned into fond landscapes
fold and sew technique​


----------



## freedombecki

tonight prayers up
for those in path of a storm
mid-America
​


----------



## Capstone

_*"There's no place like home.",
clicking heels of ruby shoes:
Tornado Alley.*_​


----------



## freedombecki

great egret rises
up and over tops of trees
from fair fishery​


----------



## freedombecki

sunlight is hidden
behind the peek-a-boo clouds
webbing outer space​


----------



## freedombecki

harsh headache hovers,
haunts habituarium 
harboring high hopes​


----------



## freedombecki

bullfrogs, cicadas
and cricket cacophony
cheerful eve chorale​


----------



## freedombecki

a gentle bell chimes
sheltering souls bound to rise
forever faithful​


----------



## numan

'
*Meigetsu ya,
kuraki tokoro wa,
mushi no koe.*

Bright full moon,
In the shadowed places,
The voices of insects.
_---Bunson---_​
.


----------



## numan

'

*Ochikochi ni,
taki no oto kiku,
ochiba kana.*

Far and near,
Hearing the sound of waterfalls
----- falling leaves!
_---Bashô---_​
.


----------



## numan

'
A bit of Buddhist poetry from ancient China:

*The broken mirror will not reflect again; fallen flowers will never rise back to the branch*

Hundreds of years later, in Japan, the poet Moritake, remembering it, was inspired to write:

*Rakka eda ni,
 kaeru to mireba,
 kochô kana.*

"Do I see a fallen flower
Returning to the branch?
----- a butterfly!!"​
Some years ago, in Japan, while resting at my ease in the garden at the tomb of the Emperor Hanazono _["Flowergarden"]_ in Kyoto, I witnessed the following event, and being overwhelmed with astonishment and aesthetic emotion, I was inspired to write my one and only haiku:

*Kare futaba,
ochiatte mawaru, 
tsukanu no ----- chô!!*

"Two dead leaves, falling, 
Meet and spin together:
One does not land? ---- a butterfly!!"​
Japanese friends have severely criticized my modest effort, because I have offended against the canons of haiku by combining a Spring reference (butterfly) with an Autumn reference (dry leaf).

However, I am an arrogant bumptious Westerner, and I just don't care !!
.


----------



## numan

'
*Kura yakete,
sawaru mono naki
tsukimi -- kana!*

My storehouse was burnt up ---
Now nothing remains to block
The sight of the Moon rising !
---_Mizuta Masahide_​
,


----------



## numan

'
*Maimai ya,
ugo no enkô
torimodoshi*

Dancing water-strider,
After the shower has passed,
Gets its halo back.
---_Kawabata Bôsha_​
.


----------



## freedombecki

darkness of midnight
rest will be kindly received
following moonshine​


----------



## freedombecki

woven whte rattan
warmed with outpouring of sun
comfort from all wrong​


----------



## freedombecki

sheets of pouring rain
followed by quietude brings
clean earth refraction​


----------



## Ropey

Slippery words trace
The keys hard-pressed and sending
Don't press send too much​


----------



## freedombecki

music is barking
is there somebody around
dog nose disjointed​


----------



## numan

'
*furu ike ya / kawazu tobikomu / mizu no oto*

Old pond : frog jumps in, water's sound
_---Matsuo Bashô---_​
*Ah, the Old Pond !* (the syllable "ya" roughly represents the "Ah" or the exclamation mark, or both)

I am sure that I would be soundly thwacked on the head by any Zen master worth his salt for being far too explicit and obvious, but, being a bumptious Westerner, I will mention that the Old Pond is clearly the Ultimate: Primordial Enlightenment, out of which all things arise and into which all things return.

This is very much a poem about perception and knowledge. The most striking rhetorical feature is the _hysteron proteron_ in awareness -- one first perceives the water's sound and only then does one realize that a frog has jumped into the water -- though the order is reversed in the poem.
Of course, no one in their right mind has the initial thought, "Oh, there is a water-sound." Instead, one's instantaneous reaction is, "Oh, a frog has jumped in."

So which comes first, the frog or the water-sound? Or is it a chicken-and-the-egg problem? Does the phenomenological concrete world produce a mind and mental awareness? Or must mental awareness be an initial condition before any sort of phenomenology is possible? _[Ow!! I feel the thwacks from the Zen master coming down fast and furious on my head!]_

And what about the Old Pond? Although the haiku does not say so, I feel certain that the scene is set at night. The Old Pond is not seen. Which raises the question: is this an Old Pond which is known and familiar to us, or have we never come across it before? -- perhaps we are walking at night in an unfamiliar neighborhood when, out of the darkness, we hear the splash and think, "Oh, there must be a pond there!" This is initial enlightenment; the sequence of awareness is, "oh, there's a pond, a frog has jumped in, that explains the water-sound."
But that is not our case. We are old, experienced Enlightened Beings. · · 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Old Pond is very familiar to us, and we are comfortable playing, at our ease, with the antinomies of perception and awareness!! · · 

*GRAMMATICAL NOTE:* In Japanese grammar, a relative clause is formed without a relative pronoun. Rather, a verb or clause is placed immediately before the noun which it modifies. Therefore, everything after "the Old Pond" can be read as a single phrase : *the sound of the water into which the frog jumps* -- which I, at least, find a pleasing ontological synthesis to the dialectical complexities of the phenomenological and epistemological questions raised by the poem. · · · · 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Japanese expression is rather more fused and unified that the somewhat wordy and indirect English construction : *frog-jumps-in's-water's sound.* · · 
.


----------



## Ropey

riding lightning waves
breezily effortlessness
while splitting amber​


----------



## Capstone

_*I saw a penny,
picked it up, but spent the day
unluckily broke.*_​


----------



## freedombecki

oak tree refractions
lagoon's foliate flourish
endearment of dawn​


----------



## freedombecki

steamy summer night
alleviated by cool
when fanning the flame​


----------



## Ropey

a slated chalkboard 
beseechingly protesting
strikes walled intentions​


----------



## freedombecki

hummingbird preening
from his perch on a vine's branch
nature's finery​


----------



## freedombecki

watershed softly
summer slumbers into fall
tearfully leaving​


----------



## freedombecki

pumpkin gingerbread
mixed and baked early this morn
spiced fragrance ascends​


----------



## freedombecki

late in september 
hints of tan auburn and gold
headline tall tale trees​


----------



## freedombecki

massive confusion
disordered thoughts of loved one
dementia's hostage​


----------



## BDBoop

My mother's most-loved
season - autumn leaves now fall
Reminders of her.


----------



## BDBoop

Tear stains everywhere
My eyes are faucets, it seems
When will this pain end.


----------



## BDBoop

I guess you could say
"Isolating is bad news."
You're probably right.


----------



## BDBoop

Two weeks is too long
in the Valley of Shadows
Please send all prayers


----------



## Capstone

_*I snap my fingers
near your ears imploring you
to snap out of it.*_​


----------



## BDBoop

when my world collides
with the ugliness of yours
I flee in silence.


----------



## Capstone

_*...only to return
from the "valley of shadows"
back into the light.*_​


----------



## BDBoop

Today is Friday
"Thanksgiving" means "Black Friday"
What the hell, people?!


----------



## freedombecki

rain, rain, rain, rain, rain
rain, rain, rain, rain, and more rain
at least it's not snow​


----------



## Capstone

_*Drip, drop, "trickle down
economics" of the rich...
but impoverished soul.*_​


----------



## freedombecki

'everyone but me
has egregious fatal flaws'
says the righteous judge
​


----------



## Capstone

_*You're so self-absorbed,
you prob'ly think this haiku's
about you. Don't you?*_​


----------



## BDBoop

Work tomorrow night ...
I will have been up all day.
Holds no charm for me.


----------



## freedombecki

Capstone said:


> _*You're so self-absorbed,*_
> 
> _*you prob'ly think this haiku's*_
> 
> _*about you. Don't you?*_​


Flirt, flirt, flirt. 

Sorry, this girl's taken.


----------



## BDBoop

People who behave so 
badly in a quite nice thread
deserve pity, yes?


----------



## freedombecki

a lake so shaken
by rain mirrors only shards
of its latitude​


----------



## Capstone

_*Thanksgiving POW WOWS
and chitty chitty BANG BANGS...
go the turkey farts.*_​


----------



## freedombecki

lake with still waters
mirrors its approbation
to eyes filled with awe​


----------



## BDBoop

This thread is lovely
Without the ignored children
contributing naught.


----------



## Impenitent

That is very true

Nobody will skewer you

In a little verse
---------
If your time is nigh

or attention span is short

Haiku does just fine

-----------

The Haiku is neat

Tho still takes far too many

To tell a story

---------------
For a Haiku treat

You can just string 'em along

Like on a kabob

-----------


Think of the insight

Fluttering away in flight

You chose to ignore


----------



## freedombecki

surfeit calumny​ ignites pandemic fury​ lies leviathan​


----------



## freedombecki

muddy sky morning​ refracted on golden pond​ autumn leaves fallen​


----------



## BDBoop

Friendships, like seasons,
so easily pass
Never meant to be always


----------



## freedombecki

shallow-surfaced rips​ from northerly winds gone south​ stipple the lake's top​


----------



## freedombecki

mists like a minstrel​ sing of mysterious past​ shrouded in silence​


----------



## BDBoop

Being singled out
By an egomaniac
The fun never stops


----------



## dreolin

For a Friend...

a naked city
stripped bare by winter shadows
awaits spring's blossom


----------



## BDBoop

dreolin said:


> For a Friend...
> 
> a naked city
> stripped bare by winter shadows
> awaits spring's blossom



Jack-booted thugs are
all around us. Here - where we
should be safe. No more.


----------



## BDBoop

Nazi's free to speak
long-time members are silenced
how could this happen


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Love is like blossoms
Delicate beautiful rare
When found cherish it.


Her gaze meets my own
Every morning she leaves
Every night, bliss.


----------



## Impenitent

There is your muzzle
This hurts me more than you
Wait for dog whistle


----------



## Impenitent

Peace and love abound
In liberal wonderland
String up the Nazi


----------



## BDBoop

They say that if you
like your nazis, you can keep
them. And so you shall.


----------



## Capstone

*Doe, ray, me, a name
I call myself. Me, me, me,
me, me, me, me, MEEEE!​​*​


----------



## freedombecki

sounds of the rude world​ heard in the howling dog night​ bowels of darkness​


----------



## BDBoop

The ignore feature
serves me well in this thread so
it is worth keeping


----------



## Impenitent

Bill of Rights howling
Bowels of the Constitution
Bane of the bigot


----------



## Impenitent

Ethereal Nazis
Westboro choir singalong
Fugue in D minor


----------



## freedombecki

misunderstandings​ prosper where improper zeal​ curses innocents​ ​


----------



## BDBoop

The pure heart always 
finds a way to prove itself
innocent, with time


----------



## freedombecki

sweet crochet edging​ clean embroidered pillowcase​ lacing up deep sleep​


----------



## BDBoop

Memories of mom
crocheted pillowcase edges
make me miss her so


----------



## BDBoop

I love my best friend
no one has a bigger heart
she is amazing


----------



## BDBoop

The life support ends
a pain of such magnitude
I cannot dare think


----------



## freedombecki

hovering gray clouds​ obfuscating azure skies​ bleakness at new year​


----------



## freedombecki

on the other hand​ mowing south pasture is joy​ beat the clock rain cloud​


----------



## freedombecki

twittering greetings​ fill the air with a gladness​ blessing of the birds​


----------



## SayMyName

For a flag they say
                            We strike out against others
                               While wind raises naught


----------



## BDBoop

A life lesson, hard won
Trust nobody - trust no one
How could I forget


----------



## freedombecki

an angel weeping​ sorrow inside of a man​ torn by dementia​


----------



## Geaux4it

Her panities were moist
I took the chance
The rest is history


----------



## Capstone

Geaux4it said:


> Her panities were moist
> I took the chance
> The rest is history



Your form's a bit shoddy, but the subject material is strong.


----------



## Capstone

And I've finally discovered a rhyming counterpart for 'manatees'. -- ..."Panities".


----------



## Statistikhengst

freedombecki said:


> an angel weeping​ sorrow inside of a man​ torn by dementia​



Is very moving
this demented tail of woe
I pray for your peace.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Have no fear of death
For it is but a release
From a life's long war​


----------



## BDBoop

The high ground is claimed
Don't we all fight our demons? 
You are no better


----------



## BDBoop

Being demonized
Turns me into somebody
I have never been


----------



## freedombecki

night glass reflection​ obfuscates bright trumpet vines​ alternating plane​


----------



## freedombecki

rings circling saturn​ belie attraction and spin​ beauty's mysteries​ ​ 

​ ​ credits: Wikipedia, Saturn​


----------



## freedombecki

ringing the doorbell​ seems like no signal was heard​ wide-eyed windows stare​


----------



## freedombecki

talking with the hands​ passenger lecture proceeds​ silent argument​ ​


----------



## freedombecki

carrot-topped beauty​ singing a hymn while ironing​ memories of mom​


----------



## SayMyName

Air raids are sounding.
Peering, I sip my coffee.
Stranger in strange land.


----------



## freedombecki2

leather-woven purse
lightweight and ready to go
prize from good will store​


----------



## freedombecki2

o where is my friend
who supports library cause
diamond in the mine​


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> no need to believe
> 
> 
> 
> the wind will always catch you
> 
> 
> 
> just breathe deeply


.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> learning not to learn
> 
> 
> 
> an empty bowl fills up best
> 
> 
> 
> with nothing at all


.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> one bell struck gently
> 
> 
> 
> all the truth in these worlds
> 
> 
> 
> are you listening?


.


----------



## emilynghiem

_Coming home early
I catch my wife red-handed
Stabbing some poet_


----------



## Impenitent

He once penned these words

Good things come to those who wait

Tell it to him now


----------



## beautress

freedombecki said:


> lake with still waters
> mirrors its approbation
> to eyes filled with awe​


such lovely moments
back when my man walked this earth
lake mirrored laughter​


----------



## beautress

now lake is shrouded
from view by Venetian blinds
and a broken heart​


----------



## beautress

pardon the teardrops
of reverie for a soul
whose harvest was joy​


----------



## Mindful

I used to do these on another forum.

But I've forgotten how.


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> I used to do these on another forum.
> 
> But I've forgotten how.


The technical part of haiku is that it has 17 beats distributed on 3 lines. Line 1 has 5 beats. Line 2 has 7 beats. Line 3 has 5 beats. Those who write the best Haiku really don't have to follow any particular path. You know you love it when you see it, Mindful. Back when I first used the internet, I went to the New York Times Forum. It likely was in the late 90s, but I'm not sure. After a few years, the NYT shut down its Forums, likely due to loss in subscriptions for all the hostility the left had toward President George W. Bush, and NYT only had 1 righty on their staff, who was William Safire, if memory serves me correctly. Anyway, the Haiku Forum had one outstanding poster whose names slips me, but I swear he could draw a tear or warm a heart with the way he used those 17 beats. One was something about a swan. He had no equal to that and other postings, and I do not recall him ever bringing politics into any of his verse. He was a purist, and his use of the English language struck a lovely chord, time after time.


----------



## beautress

sunshine on the drapes
frames silently protection
from winter's onset​


----------



## Mindful

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to do these on another forum.
> 
> But I've forgotten how.
> 
> 
> 
> The technical part of haiku is that it has 17 beats distributed on 3 lines. Line 1 has 5 beats. Line 2 has 7 beats. Line 3 has 5 beats. Those who write the best Haiku really don't have to follow any particular path. You know you love it when you see it, Mindful. Back when I first used the internet, I went to the New York Times Forum. It likely was in the late 90s, but I'm not sure. After a few years, the NYT shut down its Forums, likely due to loss in subscriptions for all the hostility the left had toward President George W. Bush, and NYT only had 1 righty on their staff, who was William Safire, if memory serves me correctly. Anyway, the Haiku Forum had one outstanding poster whose names slips me, but I swear he could draw a tear or warm a heart with the way he used those 17 beats. One was something about a swan. He had no equal to that and other postings, and I do not recall him ever bringing politics into any of his verse. He was a purist, and his use of the English language struck a lovely chord, time after time.
Click to expand...


I think I was on the NYT Haiku forum. I really  got into it.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

beautress said:


> sunshine on the drapes
> frames silently protection
> from winter's onset​


*Haiku = No Cuchi Coo*

Japanese on dates
Fumble over syllables
Poets don't get laid


----------



## beautress

mile and a quarter
rowing too long huff and puff
swollen feet contempt​


----------



## Mindful

I'll think of something


----------



## beautress

Iron Works ahead
time to get off of the duff
walk mile in my shoes​


----------



## beautress

most abundant life
may reside under the nails
always out of sight

smallest living things
measured in micrometers
ferment beer and wine

plant phytoplasma
is smallest bacteria
exponential growth

mycoplasma is
animal anathema
depending on type

source info: bacteria​


----------



## beautress

mother used to pray
"now I lay me down to sleep"
true guardian angel
​


----------



## beautress

what is memory
is it one thought at a time
filtered by senses​


----------



## beautress

once upon a ship
navigating deep waters
at whim of the winds





​


----------



## beautress

birds perched on high wire
singing for each other's needs
of food sources near​


----------



## Ropey

Evening voyage
as light skims below the bow
welcoming the night​


----------



## beautress

a little night music
wafting on breeze in autumn
echoes of fondness​


----------



## Mindful

How's this, Beutress? After a long hiatus.

Egyptian geese glide 

Softly across the dark lake

A black swan gazes


----------



## beautress

I never saw an Egyptian goose, but found a picture. It seems all you wrote is a lovely tribute to them, found something to share about these fabulously dimorphic creatures.:









And for your haiku, kudos. I'm thankful that you shared it!







 I'm glad you mentioned them, Mindful, because I love birds!


----------



## Mindful

beautress said:


> I never saw an Egyptian goose, but found a picture. It seems all you wrote is a lovely tribute to them, found something to share about these fabulously dimorphic creatures.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for your haiku, kudos. I'm thankful that you shared it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned them, Mindful, because I love birds!



Huge population of them in the park across the street from me. The lake is there too. I don't know what happened to the black swan. It used to be there.


----------



## beautress

late in dusky hour
rainfall is clearing the air
sleeping weather time​


----------



## Mindful

chem trails paint the sky

transatlantic flights above

slow dawn is breaking


----------



## beautress

wispy pink clouds rise
up in the morning's new sun
greeting a new day​


----------



## OldLady

Not a haiku (sorry) but it made me think of this one:

*l(a*

l(a
le
af
fa
ll
s)
one
l
Iness

_ee cummings_


----------



## Mindful

Flame still burning bright

A white candle holds my  prayers

Against the grey dawn


(After a wonderful summer of heat and endless blue skies, the beginning of winter sets in. Early darks, and days of greyness and baggy clouds.)


----------



## beautress

warm orange sunlight
framed by square trumpet vine leaves
miniblind cross stitch​


----------



## Ropey

haikus are easy
sometimes nonsensical too
antirational



i am a haiku
at least I think i are one
but do i really​


----------



## Mindful

you certainly are
when you think hard about it
do you don't you think


----------



## Mindful

walked from here to there
then back again oh what fun
five metres repeat


----------



## Moonglow

If I ever die alone
it will be from boredom
while reading Haiku..


----------



## beautress

five counts on first phrase
seven counts on second line
third, five count proverb

some artistic souls
feel one can throw rules away
keeping seventeen

hostage high cuckoo
miscounting plethora in
absentmindedness

​​


----------



## beautress

greater than a cord
plant fiber, nylon and jute
twisted together​


----------



## Mindful

the secret of rope
entwined but so far not frayed
is enigmatic


----------



## Ropey

first up and then down
with nary a sound
glistening orbit​


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

*Who Haikued Her Server?
*
Blue Wave in puddle
Only fan:  Jeff Spicoli
All joy for Sean Penn


----------



## beautress

blue jeans in the field
four legged critters with horns
impatient for hay

​


----------



## Mindful

sun eases upwards

slowly each day more slowly

still a fiery sphere


----------



## beautress

brainfood for travel
if you have no direction
any road will do​


----------



## beautress

escaping boredom
quilting often does it best
making turkey tracks




​


----------



## beautress

discovery lights
upon the nectar blossom
that feeds butterflies​


----------



## beautress

sweet, soft summer's sleep
avoids all antipathy,
courts cerebral calm

​


----------



## beautress

white light refractions
hostility, crying babe
_aegri somnia_​


----------



## beautress

echoes of darkness
sheltered by mothering arms
safely enfolded​


----------



## beautress

purple trilliums
growing in south field last spring
took away my breath
​


----------



## beautress

dusky dimness comes
escorting day to the west
with erstwhile visions​


----------



## beautress

moisture yesterday
beating rain all night long
rain before sunrise​


----------



## beautress

tufted kitten feet
racing mischief up staircase
joyful abandon​


----------



## beautress

food fights for faceoffs
 firing frisky forum friends
freaky friday feuds​


----------



## beautress

criminal mischief
exculpated by world war
that released demons​


----------



## beautress

water slaps harshly
against the patio door
rain with a vengeance​


----------



## beautress

unseasonable
artic express delivers
cold water too soon​


----------



## beautress

where are the egrets?
postponing chick strengthening
before migration​


----------



## beautress

even late sunrise
caused by density of clouds
covering the dawn​


----------



## beautress

dark and chilly earth
senseless assault against folks
early winter dread​


----------



## beautress

how can it thunder
when rain is coming down hard?
sound should be frozen​


----------



## beautress

shiny white and pink
look at tidy fingernails
nothing else to do​


----------



## beautress

exceptional chill
thoughts of the heat up the stairs
warmth under covers​


----------



## beautress

checking thermostat
setting to higher number
bringing on hot air​


----------



## Mindful

lit candles last night

ever early  darkenings

now into the light


----------



## Mindful

hot air makes me cough

I like my radiators

but water is hot


----------



## beautress

fall's fresh air moment
sunshine on rust window shades
brings happy feelings​


----------



## beautress

sewing room sunshine
is a quilt just newly bound
ready for giving

​


----------



## beautress

singing his heart out
to a disint'rested bird
silent departure​


----------



## beautress

repeated intro
movie disc set to not yet
monotonous tic​


----------



## beautress

the sweetest love song
that is most universal
has clear reception​


----------



## Mindful

Winner to all of them. .


----------



## Mindful

dry rustling of leaves 

bitter winds scattering  them

signalling  winter


----------



## beautress

the comfort of home
following life of hard work
incomparable​


----------



## beautress

loneliness aside
better than togetherness
with asinine creep​


----------



## beautress

smelling the coffee
before burnt bean overtakes
well, what can one say​


----------



## beautress

speaking of saying,
laughing loves limericks light
ha! haiku hovers!​


----------



## beautress

ospreys may hover
just like small hummingbirds do
all for hungry eyes​


----------



## beautress

fruits delectable
abundant harvest good taste
cornucopia







​


----------



## Mindful

the edge of darkness

the soft slow gathering dusk

comes early these days


----------



## beautress

bless beasts and children
sheltering them from all storms
shine their lives with love​


----------



## beautress

eczema, dry eyes
lutein, E, zeaxanthin
healing remedies
​


----------



## beautress

twenty-twenty eyes
remedy for swollen eyes
herbal formula​brought to you by: 20/20 Eye Formula by Nutritional Frontiers

List of herbal ingredients
Eyebright Herb (Euphrasia officinalis)

White Pond Lily (Nymphaea spp.)
Gingko biloba leaf
Horsetail Herb (Equisetum arvense)
Bilberry (Vaccinium myrtillus)
Blueberry
Goji Berries
Passion Flower Herb (Passiflora incarnata)
Chrysanthemum flowers (Chrysanthemum morifolium)
Plantain Herb (Plantago spp.)
Lycium fruit (Lycium chinensis)
*Do not take with blood thinners like Coumadin


----------



## beautress

tiptoeing softly
through human experience
the ballet of life
​


----------



## beautress

choir room challenges 
piccolo highs bassoon lows
training vocal chords​
​


----------



## beautress

Inspiration: My paintings

sunflower painting
softly a summer of joy
giving seeds of hope​


----------



## beautress

oven and stovetop
fill homes with aromas
heavenly cuisine




​


----------



## Mindful

candles here and there
lighting corners of darkness
flickering with hope


----------



## beautress

red rose on ashes
for our anniversary
with a loving prayer​


----------



## beautress

bowl of chicken soup
improved in overnight's time
with added carrots​


----------



## beautress

extremist leg cramps
sometimes at night, sometimes day
putting on the brakes​


----------



## beautress

kitten piccolo
has grown into pretty cat
Siamese long hair​


----------



## beautress

preening and cleaning
piccolo's mother might take
pride in such daughter​


----------



## beautress

stone floors so clammy
they might play winter's chill song
December nocturne​


----------



## Mindful

magnesium helps
bananas and chocolate 
potassium too


----------



## beautress

sewing room touchdown
one more quilt for charity
afternoon delight​


----------



## beautress

Volkswagen child print
turquoise and primary brights
cheerful endeavor​


----------



## Mindful

underfloor heating
for old Provençal floor tiles
Roman decadence




(I had some in my last house. The cats used to lie on their backs, legs in the air)


----------



## beautress

a three-day forecast
whether weather rains or shines
mail always goes through​


----------



## beautress

government chatter
leans left and sometimes leans right
or centers at heart​


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> magnesium helps
> bananas and chocolate
> potassium too


nibbling chocolates,
bananas in cereal
potassium caps​


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> underfloor heating
> for old Provençal floor tiles
> Roman decadence
> (I had some in my last house. The cats used to lie on their backs, legs in the air)


checklist reminder:
wear slippers on kitchen floor
winter note to self

​


----------



## beautress

hearing Vaughan Williams
Christmas oratorio
joyous noel

​


----------



## beautress

waking up moment
sun had already risen
staying up too late​


----------



## beautress

running in circles
up and down aisles for fabric
egg on face and such​


----------



## Mindful

the lark ascending
quintessential memories 
of English mornings


----------



## irosie91

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> underfloor heating
> for old Provençal floor tiles
> Roman decadence
> (I had some in my last house. The cats used to lie on their backs, legs in the air)
> 
> 
> 
> checklist reminder:
> wear slippers on kitchen floor
> winter note to self
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


sheeeesh    underfloor heating------I WANT SOME


----------



## beautress

sunlight on the shades
like stretching when waking up
everything's all good​


----------



## Mindful

solstice days are here

dusky pink on wispy clouds

return of the light


----------



## beautress

lutein supplement
natural carotenoid
enhances eye health​


----------



## beautress

health in a capsule
ginger has health benefits
soothes arthritic joints

lowers blood sugar
reduces heart attack risk
improves brain function

11 Proven Health Benefits of Ginger​


----------



## beautress

bleary-eyed morning
stayed up late, woke up stretching:
time for morning joe
​


----------



## beautress

hazelnut java
out to my mercedez-benz
(tan Silverado)

​


----------



## beautress

all joking aside
it's time to battle the bulge
thirty-minute walk

​


----------



## beautress

you have to do it
health guru sez so and so
the fountain of youth​


----------



## beautress

oh, yes and picture​​beauty queen 'seventy-one​​now seventy-two​​​​​


----------



## beautress

when all's said and done
if getting fit is to fly
time to hit the road


​


----------



## beautress

Oh, what crawled into the coffee pot this morning? 

Have to find what haikus I wrote while waiting for takeouts from the local diner today...


----------



## beautress

on a sunny day
crisp air, first day of winter
mild texas at noon​


----------



## beautress

wearing pajamas
waitresses actualize
little Christmas elves​


----------



## beautress

watching the specials
hamburger basket, hot wings
fast food: four basics?​


----------



## beautress

80 years old pal
last year was herding his cows
now is a shut-in​
​


----------



## beautress

​​lung cancer patient
chemotherapy is trip
no one wants to take​


----------



## beautress

obsessive image
seeing a fox on highway
escape gracefully
​


----------



## beautress

drying a small tear
thinking of memories past
of a cheerful man​


----------



## beautress

new birth at Christmas
bringing a spirit of peace
lovingly given​


----------



## beautress

freeway construction
silence from all bulldozers
holiday relief​


----------



## beautress

courteous drivers
travelling prerequisite
for safer freeways​


----------



## beautress

packing such goodwill
praying for others' safety
appreciation​


----------



## beautress

USMB friends
remembering each one's strengths
brings the soul to joy​


----------



## beautress

hearing the thunder
seeing the silver-lined clouds
brings growingl pines rain​


----------



## beautress

cling-wrapped piñatas
torn with delight by children
everybody wins​


----------



## beautress

gifts of happiness
seldom come wrapped in tinsel
but in sharing love​


----------



## beautress

vertical nail lines
thought to harbor news of heart
lose weight and walk more​


----------



## beautress

fasting and taking
substance that kills appetite
working miracles​


----------



## beautress

cousin's house Christmas
hostess and nephew befriend
brother and sister​


----------



## beautress

Christmas Eve party
boyfriend at last minute called
would not betray where​


----------



## beautress

last karaoke
lo how a rose e're blooming
Christmas song so sweet​


----------



## beautress

forty, fifty-four
full of logs, squares embroidered
quilt top completed​


----------



## Mindful

frosty fields by woods
                 ancient trees and frozen tracks
                 solitary walks


----------



## beautress

slumber in daytime
not due to boredom just tired
relief from toothache
​


----------



## beautress

graph paper drawing
can be converted to squares
for postage stamp quilt​


----------



## beautress

rescinded blessing
as lost life create its wake
tears do not bring back​


----------



## beautress

long day departed
gone when the sun set in west
time to call it quits​


----------



## Mindful

looking to the east
                 the sun climbing its route west
                 soon be over me


----------



## beautress

fritillary days 
bright wings on tall, purple flow'rs
awesome memories














​


----------



## beautress

coldest day sunrise
somewhere through mystical clouds
piney woods at peace​


----------



## Mindful

staying in alone
bleak coldness not appealing 
poignant solitude


----------



## beautress

let fond memories
blanket thee in solitude
warming for cold feet




This was (imho) the prettiest American Quilt of the Baltimore Album group that I could find this morning. 
The Baltimore albums were a group of under 100 quilts found, made in antebellum days (around 1850)  by young women in a church group that was made famous by its township and detailed, amazingly wonderful quilts they learned to make depicting the best of America in their day..​


----------



## beautress

devotion of loves
how could a wolf leave his pack
forever never.​


----------



## beautress

calling loved ones shows
them that someone cares for them
even at sunset​


----------



## beautress

placed seeds in feeders
in the yard of a dear soul
who also loves birds​


----------



## beautress

loons are good parents
using their backs as carriage
rides to remember






​


----------



## Chuz Life

First Line Five Syllables
Seven in the Second Line
And Five in the last.


----------



## beautress

little blue heron
appears on page 3 calendar
page-a-day 'nineteen​


----------



## beautress

saffron in bottle
spice of _crocus savitus_
orange-yellow color​


----------



## Mindful

Lovely lyrical Haikus from you. Wish I could do it like that.
I'm too urban at the moment, the weather being gloomy and confining.


----------



## beautress

inadequate homes
metropolis encampments
rapporteur's mecca​


----------



## beautress

seventh grade teacher
bestowed gift to her pupils
word usage her goal​


----------



## beautress

ballad, harp weaver
edna st vincent millay
soft touching heart strings​


----------



## beautress

ginger's gingerol
anti-inflammatory
stops arthritic pain​


----------



## beautress

love life out of sync
no reciprocity there
leave sans abandon​


----------



## beautress

thinking of hay ride
many long summers ago
field day throwing straw​


----------



## beautress

off to the races
in front of sewing machine
with postage stamp quilt​


----------



## beautress

on a chill cold day
thinking of summertime brings
sunnier outlook​


----------



## beautress

strict diet of fruit
so antioxidants win
battle of the bulge​


----------



## beautress

willy-nilly flits
happy hearts observing all
yellow butterflies
​


----------



## beautress

obsolete buildings
where book storage grows archaic
in loved libraries​


----------



## beautress

should we abandon
such wonderful tradition
when power goes out​


----------



## beautress

meditation brings
rest from a worrisome world
tainted with tirades​


----------



## beautress

respecting others
who cannot see others' views
brings an acceptance​


----------



## beautress

b vitamins group
gives body verve and vigor
nervous system health​


----------



## beautress

b deficiency:
skin and hair problems core pain
depression, fatigue​


----------



## beautress

vitamin a plus
lutein and zeaxanthin
augment healthy eyes​


----------



## beautress

vitamin c will
benefit bones, teeth and joints;
boost immune system​


----------



## beautress

vitamin d helps
calcium and phosphorous work
good for bones and teeth​


----------



## beautress

vitamin e gives
strong heart, soft skin, prevention
breast, prostate cancers​


----------



## beautress

vitamin k may
stop osteoporosis;
prevent kidney stones​


----------



## Mindful

gloomy clouds till noon
                          brief blue skies emerge with sun
                          just two hours till sunset comes


----------



## beautress

on my agenda
make my sister coffee mug
just for being sweet





​


----------



## beautress

swell no more tablets
keep swollen ankles at bay
elevated feet​


----------



## beautress

tis been a long day
working on log cabin top
bricks top and bottom.​


----------



## beautress

some hummingbirds rule
sized for specific labor
violet sabrewing

​


----------



## beautress

pollination task
of violet sabrewing
target: bananas
​


----------



## beautress

Violet-tailed Sylph
Also loves nectar from tree
of the banana.
​


----------



## beautress

golden orb spiders
help pollinate banana
and so do some bats​


----------



## beautress

Atlantic Puffins
sunning themselves on the shore
and a guest or two


----------



## beautress

world of butterflies
set to fragile symphony
music of the speheres

​


----------



## beautress

God's healing nature
brings comfort to those who see
in times of weakness

​


----------



## beautress

green tea at sunrise
metabolism tonic
regulates glucose

10 health benefits of green tea: 10 Proven Benefits of Green Tea​


----------



## beautress

walking in cold woods
wet chill is frigid as snow
almost artic blast​


----------



## beautress

drab grays and straw browns
mitigate color wheel hues
dumbing down tonals​


----------



## beautress

flickering candle
mentoring will o' the wisp
misty memories​


----------



## beautress

friendships new and old
encountering fare-thee-well
similar in joy​


----------



## beautress

snow-covered ice floes
obfuscate geometry
tip of the iceberg​


----------



## beautress

gathering storm clouds
bear tears of rumination
on human failure​


----------



## beautress

giant sulphurs flew
exactly one year ago
bouquets on the wing​


----------



## beautress

last night the twosies
became the blades of windmills
in cotton fabric​


----------



## beautress

four blades of fabric
turning beneath lighter skies
simplification​


----------



## beautress

too many mistakes
confronting sewing machine
signal coffee break​


----------



## beautress

failure to heed rest
brings on unwanted results
like finger jabbing​


----------



## beautress

other small problems
include sewing back to front
where is the ripper?​


----------



## beautress

coming and going
another one bites the dust
as queen dominoes
​


----------



## beautress

in any debate
nomothetic principles
can be misleading​


----------



## beautress

wild horses are free
to run as riding on wind
panache and faroushe​


----------



## beautress

mischievous kittens
play hard but at end of day
are somnolent souls
​


----------



## beautress

dervish weight lifters
desirous of muscle mass
oft draw on steroids​


----------



## beautress

word war cul-de-sac
destined to land in dustpan
by intransigence​


----------



## beautress

copperglow morning
signals the weather has turned
warmer than it was​


----------



## beautress

what words can cheer us?
"laughing merry rover" may
bring about chuckle​


----------



## beautress

choosing a breakfast
that includes maple syrup
waffling on pancakes​


----------



## beautress

shrewd politicians
speak with tergiversant tongue
circumlocution​


----------



## beautress

lightly salted nuts
seem to be laden with salt
more than labels say​


----------



## beautress

tesxture on canvas
seem to bring life to painting
hanging on the wall​


----------



## beautress

lovely blue skipper
cockrell butterfly center
hosts many flyers




​


----------



## beautress

cat softly napping
dressed in her calico fur
silky pajamas​


----------



## beautress

mitts and equipment
by blue stripes and baseball caps
baseballs on quilt top​


----------



## beautress

six stolen bases
antique baseballs on buff shelf
in the log cabin​


----------



## beautress

on a dark evening
northern saw-whet owl observes
small prey unawares




​


----------



## beautress

owl butterflies
camouflaged as bird of prey
in ecstasy join




​


----------



## beautress

when heavy eyelids
with burning sensation sting
imminent naptime​


----------



## beautress

when a job well done
makes a heart glow with some joy
with a sense of peace​


----------



## beautress

prayers for world peace
touch on the innocent heart
we make it happen​


----------



## Mindful

sun climbing higher
                                  each day brighter than before
                                  revealing new joy


----------



## beautress

miss piccolo hangs
paws and chin unsupported
liquid cat near sleep​


----------



## beautress

closing tired, red eyes
scanning the yellow-pink scrim
absent images​


----------



## beautress

ffell asleep last night
entertained by dream nonsense
signifying naught​


----------



## beautress

clouds cumulated
until no night sky was seen
nor stars visible​


----------



## beautress

spirits of comfort
protect us from hate's curses
because God loves us​


----------



## beautress

on enchanted hill
glory sparkles on the snow
hope glimmers around​


----------



## beautress

beauty of fireplace
warms us when short days grow dim
keeping chill away​


----------



## beautress

once a master's touch
friended all who entered in
paternal wisdom​


----------



## beautress

try starting over
today starts rest of your life
may it be happy​


----------



## beautress

charming elephants
adorn quilt fabric for child
blue green and yellow





​


----------



## beautress

Went to a restaurant last week and wrote some Haiku while waiting for order... Haiku is an everyday experience to some. But 20 years? lol!  Yeah! ~From 01.17.2019:

red white and blue wreaths
decorate city café
trinity texas​


----------



## beautress

~From 01.17.2019:
railroad station stop
train track by old washboard road
picture on the wall​


----------



## beautress

~From 01.17.2019:
steak and potatoes
beets peppers olives salad
night out on the town​


----------



## beautress

from notes, 01.17.2019:
minimalist racks
brand new mahogany chairs
all new after fire​


----------



## beautress

little dog alone
whines an occasional squeak
when he comes around​


----------



## beautress

brutal animals
fail when confusion turns dark
life egocentric​


----------



## beautress

circlets of straight hair
fell softly over shoulders
sore from bearing weight​


----------



## beautress

endemic natives
of Galapagos Islands
banded penguins dwell

Galapagos penguin - Wikipedia​


----------



## beautress

deep in East Texas
endemic piney woods grow
almost fast as weeds
​


----------



## beautress

former smoker, friend
coughing, chemotherapy
longing for good health​


----------



## beautress

elwood the hermit
does not like unfriendly noise
shaking the rafters​


----------



## beautress

fingers of fabric
sewn into soft country lanes
quilted together​


----------



## beautress

too many autos
too many speed bumps in lot
causing frustration​


----------



## beautress

red grape vitamins
bring energy to a life
strengthening the heart​


----------



## beautress

barbeque heaven
tap water coca cola
hello, allergies​


----------



## beautress

music uplifting
blowing the spirit aloft
hope for tomorrow​


----------



## beautress

cardinals resting
on snowy branches of fir
lovely Christmas card​


----------



## beautress

kindly caregiver
following up on his charge
receiving blessing​


----------



## beautress

armed with thanksgiving
reminding God of his love
appreciation​


----------



## beautress

cliff over valley
constitutes offbeat bird blind
view of eagles' flight​


----------



## beautress

home on Belmont road
long ago memories there
happy days holding​


----------



## beautress

small missive last day
writing checkmark in the square
promising friendship​


----------



## beautress

ten miles to mail drop
hoping for today's postmark
for friendship's missive​


----------



## beautress

piccolo calling
crisp air through open window
refreshing her lungs​


----------



## beautress

newest light dessert
narrow graham crackers crisp
slight dip of honey​


----------



## beautress

yesterday's good will
today's viewing comedy
cheerful dvd​


----------



## beautress

chasing upland geese
of Patagonian realm
seen in cyberspace​


----------



## beautress

complaint department
too many advertisements
ninnyhammering​


----------



## beautress

lapis lazuli
most lovely blue stone of all
mined in Afghan hills












​


----------



## beautress

Albanian shores
Mediterranean gems
diversity glows























​


----------



## beautress

African slave ships
packed humans like sardine can
no amenities








​


----------



## beautress

floating on the air
dark figures circle and soar
scavenging the roads​


----------



## beautress

blueberry pie air
warm from the oven's locale
wafting the senses​


----------



## beautress

Algerian thoughts
African Sahara lands
great camel trekking​


----------



## beautress

piccolo thinking
black pupils, glacier borders
musings of kitten​


----------



## beautress

bottle of perfume
aroma of memories
awesome theaters​


----------



## beautress

they are great value
dishwasher pacs in square box
holding quilt squares well​


----------



## beautress

stitching squares in strips
many steps--buy fabrics cuts
so much more to do​


----------



## beautress

we have a saying
"as ye sew, so shall ye rip"
as if it were joke
​


----------



## beautress

empty boxes stacked
high as the sky on my desk
waiting for project​


----------



## beautress

face of the clock says
five minutes until bed time
true time for vespers​


----------



## beautress

rising up morning
swelling reduced in ankle
truncates agony​


----------



## beautress

piccolo stretches
drama queen convolutions
for shrimp porringer​


----------



## Mindful

I'm seizing the day
dispiriting slush and gloom 
Irish pub tonight


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> I'm seizing the day
> dispiriting slush and gloom
> Irish pub tonight


In Honor of Mindful...

cheerful thoughts in mind
seals the deal for the next quilt
Irish chain in green 












​


----------



## beautress

now just one serving
comes in its own foil bag
crisp potato chips​


----------



## beautress

iron feet ankles
cannot stop passage of good
from the heart of God​


----------



## beautress

bleach in the water
takes away germs and their smell
happy housekeeping​


----------



## beautress

pouncing and pawing
piccolo chews on the cord
to the phone system​


----------



## beautress

Piccolo sleeping
right by the cable she fled
pushing envelope​


----------



## beautress

nature is praying
for clouds to lift from mankind
sunrise services​


----------



## beautress

Aaron Burr dueled
Alexander Hamilton
who shot into air​


----------



## beautress

first states' treasurer
Alexander Hamilton
formed national bank​


----------



## beautress

Alex. Hamilton
pictured on ten dollar bill
signed Constitution




​


----------



## beautress

Alex dropped school, joined
Revolutionary War,
George Washington's staff​


----------



## beautress

Hamilton's children
six sons and two fair daughters
with Elizabeth​


----------



## beautress

Federalist Papers
Hamilton wrote fifty one,
co-authored three more​

Alexander Hamilton Biography - life, family, parents, death, history, school, young, son, information, born, college

Alexander Hamilton - Wikipedia

How many children did Alexander Hamilton have

https://www.quora.com/How-many-of-the-federalist-essays-did-Alexander-Hamilton-write

Federalist Papers: Primary Documents of American History (Virtual Programs & Services, Library of Congress)


----------



## beautress

bean-cheese burrito
sweet peppers, mozzarella
melted with cream cheese

(hint: 3 minutes in microwave, Canadian bacon optional)​


----------



## beautress

blueberry buckle
cinnamon, butter, flour
3.5 minutes

(Tablespoon of flour, butter, 1/2 t. cinnamon, 4 oz frozen blueberries, microwave tight top, vented)​


----------



## beautress

quilt printed backing
for red and pastels quilt top
small baubles, white ground

*sigh*








​


----------



## beautress

pioneer woman
soup mug or cobbler holder
bakes in microwave


----------



## beautress

going postal bad
making a quilt can calm nerves
going pastel good


----------



## beautress

beautiful moth glides
then lighting on greenery
lays eggs on host plant




​


----------



## beautress

what's blue black and white?
Victoria crowned-pigeon
New Guinea native






​


----------



## beautress

cold floors and chill air
dry eye syndrome doesn't help
searing headache blues​


----------



## beautress

it's dvd time
comedies, sweet attitudes
bringing warmer nights

​


----------



## beautress

cold weather warnings
hail, rain, and tornadoes grim
prayers for mercy​


----------



## beautress

beautiful mother
left this world bearing a smile
nineteen calves later​


----------



## beautress

poultry seasoning
salt, pepper, drop biscuit dough;
chicken and dumplings​


----------



## beautress

Albrecht Dürer gave
praying hands of apostle
Frankfurt church altar




Praying Hands (Dürer) - Wikipedia​


----------



## beautress

friends in fifteen towns
can't remember all their names
patchwork of the past​


----------



## beautress

Vasa, 1628

one Swedish warship
foundered on maiden voyage
near Stockholm Harbor


The ship remained 600 feet underwater for 335 years until 1961 When recovered, it was almost perfectly preserved.














The Vasa Museum, Stockholm, Sweden





Vasa (ship) - Wikipedia​


----------



## beautress

shoulders sharp aching
eyelids heavy as iron
naptime with feet up
​


----------



## beautress

cell defense tablet
promoting glutathione
antioxidant​


----------



## beautress

swollen ankle cure
enteric-coated enzyme
getting one's life back​


----------



## beautress

next week, arctic blast
midwinter clouds cover sun
cabin fever blues​


----------



## beautress

blocks into three rows
ditch quilting the strip pieces
feather-stitched layers​


----------



## beautress

kitten in her bock
gets her some beauty sleep in
shunning outdoor chill​


----------



## beautress

white mist in daylight
unforeseen winter weather
yields new perspective​


----------



## beautress

peace in our lifetime
wouldn't it be loverly?
lions protect lambs​


----------



## beautress

widows and orphans
give justice and walk humbly
message from micah​


----------



## beautress

God restores our souls
kills wrongdoing with its loss
mending creation​


----------



## beautress

houses in a row
ticky-tacky chockablock
too close together​


----------



## beautress

decimating yarn
kitten creates minion's work
tangle management​


----------



## beautress

hula-hoop parties
throwing frisbees in the park
such natty hoopla​


----------



## beautress

wizened owl's manner
gives ear to no trenchant tongue
silent adviser​


----------



## beautress

gentle soothing hand
light as butterfly kiss
cool weather love song​


----------



## beautress

no conversation
beneath the quiet waters
swift chromatic fish​


----------



## beautress

watching videos
hilarious cats and dogs
trying not to laugh​


----------



## beautress

ironic gleanings
found in political chats
in a phrase or two​


----------



## Mindful

while the coffee brews​
water drips away the time

no way to halt it​


----------



## beautress

03.06.2019

another series 
from waiting daisy's diner
riverside, texas​


----------



## beautress

riding waves was cool
beachboys and surfin' back when 
intercom music​


----------



## beautress

everybody knows
friendships are often forged there
painted cross window​


----------



## beautress

everyday blessing
good friend posted by my side
fighting for his life​


----------



## beautress

through a glass darkly
lung cancer steady progress
fought with green salad​


----------



## beautress

chili and crackers
trimmed off with onion and cheese
a glass of milk please​


----------



## beautress

family table
mama, grandma and baby
papa and grandpa​


----------



## beautress

pickles, dark red beets
cold bowl to put it all in
ranch dressing, pepper​


----------



## beautress

dark blue fireman's hat
embroidered in Schoolbus gold
worn over bald head​


----------



## beautress

tell-tale chesty cough
unheard conversations lost
hard-of-hearing night​


----------



## beautress

beneath the surface
gravely sequestered romance
warm smiles and good-byes​


----------



## beautress

evening vespers
thanking the Lord for what's left
canonical hours​


----------



## beautress

tiny ring binder
six centimeters by twelve
on-the-go haiku​


----------



## Mindful

wracking cough dictates
throughout the midnight hours
will it ever end​


----------



## beautress

solitary plan
hospital visit next day
calendar chemo​


----------



## justoffal

misterflew said:


> Flying high bird does go
> Low to ground hopper hops
> green grass
> grass so green
> bird hopper
> grass
> green




The young soldier cried
On the red soaked uniform
A friend from childhood

They laughed together
Over an old comic book
The sky was so blue

Eternal summer
Wilson leather and red stitch
Going, going.....gone.

Jo


----------



## beautress

what of the future
praying for glimmer of hope
candle in the wind​


----------



## Mindful

march winds gathering
racing around the houses
I love to listen​


----------



## Mindful

Beautress.

Some weird stuff in the FZ.

Negative ratings to your posts from me, but  I never clicked on them.

And some other technical tamperings. Who is doing it?


----------



## beautress

What kind of a girl
who refuses to be mat
makes no one crazy?

​


----------



## beautress

tic, tic, tic, tic, tock
don't be late to work Monday
set your clock forward​


----------



## Mindful

dazzling light above
sunglasses in early March
divine breath of air​


----------



## Mindful

The above was a welcome  break from a week in bed, with bronchitis. Which everyone in this area seems to have right now.


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> The above was a welcome  break from a week in bed, with bronchitis. Which everyone in this area seems to have right now.


Stay warm if it's cool weather where you are & drink too much green tea. I'm so sorry to hear you had bronchitis. I hope it never becomes chronic.


----------



## beautress

one day of sunshine
many weeks of rain fell down
upon piney woods​


----------



## beautress

passel of shamrocks
make mine a four leaf clover
wearin' o' the green
























​


----------



## beautress

no one to sew for
nor cook corn beef and cabbage
life of a widow
​


----------



## beautress

skip pity parties
life is a gift from the Lord
when we trust His calls​


----------



## beautress

pushing envelope
Nigerian prince appeared;
feigned wealth and justice​


----------



## beautress

finished sixty squares
fifteen, fourteen-inch blocks made
for the pinwheel quilt




​


----------



## beautress

off on a tangent
searching the web for patterns
that tell a story



















































​


----------



## beautress

butterfly species
seldom show up on a quilt
but they are a treat













































​


----------



## beautress

someday someone will
create a blue skipper quilt
lepidoptera


----------



## beautress

One time embroidered
one dozen butterflies from
for charity bees




There are six butterflies here, but somehow they're the same but too big
mine were about 8" but exactly the same, and I embroidered them in all the colors of the rainbow.
I hope some poor child got them or they made it up for a college scholarship fund-raiser.
I never know what they do with my work. It took a year.
Oh, the above quilt has another group of patterns, but they look so nice here!​


----------



## beautress

kitten reclining
do sugarplums dance in head?
or is it catnip?​


----------



## beautress

sister's dad-in-law
will be in funeral mourned
by widower son


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Pensacola bum
Vomiting blood in the street
man's best friend eats it

Warm sun on my face
cool breeze and the sounds of surf
seagull shits on kid
​


----------



## beautress

morning has broken
blackbird has spoken "new day"
welcome to Heaven​


----------



## beautress

sister on my lap
sixty sixth birthday she'd be
if not for cancer​


----------



## beautress

lettuce, tomatoes
Angus beef avocados
taco salad time



​


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Nice bottle of red
The wife made sukiyaki
gonna beat them guts
​


----------



## beautress

hot blueberry soup
flour and butter and spice
made in microwave






​


----------



## beautress

little gnat circling
landing on screen, big mistake
summertime coming​


----------



## beautress

little grey birdsong
notes that are gentle and true
rapture of the wild
​


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

The wife wants a blouse
ugly clothes every store
we buy wine instead
​


----------



## beautress

tassels lace and pearls
adorn some beautiful quilts
made with happy hands​


----------



## beautress

pastel rainbow cross
crocheted in granny square style
handmade crochet lace​


----------



## beautress

cool lovely evening
rode zero turn lawnmower
taking out the trash​


----------



## beautress

family of four deer
ran as I walked out back door
soft talk stopped in tracks​


----------



## beautress

birdsong and quilting
mainstays of one's life on earth
happy, simple life​


----------



## beautress

cheerful singing souls
gathered between stained glass rows
worshipping the Lord​


----------



## beautress

in prayer garden
love's ashes abide behind
 marbled stone nameplate​


----------



## beautress

small tear droplet falls
flooding the walk with sunlight
beautiful mem'ries​


----------



## beautress

peaceful afternoon
spent before sewing machine
one more square quilted


----------



## beautress

blue fabrics today
completed small blue child's quilt
quilt meeting tonight​


----------



## beautress

allergens in air
coughing all night and all day
pass vitamin C​


----------



## Mindful

hacking cough for weeks
bed bound and unbearable
anti biotics!
​
^It's been going around the world.


----------



## Ropey

How many light bulbs
are necessary to screw 
in an idea


----------



## beautress

the world keeps spinning
as pneumonia paints up lungs
biscuit dough texture​


----------



## Ropey

out with silent stealth
the big arse's assassins
wind born methane gas


----------



## Mindful

bitter lemons taste
of the old streets of Cyprus
longings for times past​


----------



## beautress

centering roses
love's aromatic garden
full of God's goodness​


----------



## beautress

sunshine on window
beckons the soul out-of-doors
spring's birds are calling​


----------



## boedicca

Opening boxes
So full of my memories
Good-bye mom and dad


----------



## beautress

Oh, boedicca, you are so brave. I have boxes of my husband's things I haven't touched in nearly 3 years. I haven't even been in his office for months. Those pangs of missing loved ones are no stranger here. A group hug to you:  May your memories improve you, and your courage sustain you.


----------



## Mindful

dancing daffodils
I planted in her garden
she never saw them​


----------



## Mindful

and the lilac tree
its beauty lush and lonely
embracing the loss​


----------



## beautress

beautiful kitten
naps on a high wooden chest
odd place of comfort​


----------



## Yarddog

Orange man bad
Bile and Guile, Watchers devoid of style,
Puppet strings but hand unseen


----------



## beautress

crocheting hot pad
such that it will not burn hands
using popcorn stitch
​


----------



## beautress

twenty hours spent
seventeen-row hexagon
with bone ring hanger
​


----------



## beautress

around the outside
small lace border lengthens life
of potholder's use
​


----------



## beautress

timeout from quilting
crocheted objects appliqued
onto t-shirt front​


----------



## beautress

kitten continues
beauty rest on woodgrain's shine
long-haired Siamese​


----------



## beautress

respite from trouble
five, seven, five meters yield
musical haiku​


----------



## beautress

turquoise and aqua
delicate pink, country rose
for nephew's new wife​


----------



## beautress

quilted potholders
all cotton pragmatic squares
in seven layers​


----------



## beautress

three layer quilt top
middle is turkish towel
bottom, three layers​


----------



## beautress

around the outside
double bias cotton binds
the seven layers​


----------



## beautress

cotton voids the heat
blends tend to transfer scalding
from heated skillet​


----------



## beautress

under microscope
cotton holds air at center
isolating heat​


----------



## beautress

on the other hand
blends melt at low temperature
charring surface skin​


----------



## beautress

that's not all blends do
inhaling air in house fire
polyester kills​


----------



## beautress

in fire marshal's book
polyesters ignited
release poisoned air​


----------



## boedicca

beautress said:


> Oh, boedicca, you are so brave. I have boxes of my husband's things I haven't touched in nearly 3 years. I haven't even been in his office for months. Those pangs of missing loved ones are no stranger here. A group hug to you:  May your memories improve you, and your courage sustain you.




Thank you friendo.  We're putting their house on the market soon, so no real option not to handle some of this now.   It's very touching but excruciating.   I don't know if it is helping or hurting my grieving process...but I'm inclined to hope that it is helping by bringing a lot of feelings to the surface.


----------



## beautress

boedicca said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, boedicca, you are so brave. I have boxes of my husband's things I haven't touched in nearly 3 years. I haven't even been in his office for months. Those pangs of missing loved ones are no stranger here. A group hug to you:  May your memories improve you, and your courage sustain you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you friendo.  We're putting their house on the market soon, so no real option not to handle some of this now.   It's very touching but excruciating.   I don't know if it is helping or hurting my grieving process...but I'm inclined to hope that it is helping by bringing a lot of feelings to the surface.
Click to expand...

You have a fine mind in pragmatic matters, boedicca. Trust yourself, closure is a good thing, and you don't get it by leaving it till you get over the loss. That just extends it, trust me, and that said, I'm inspired to get back to the business office and try not to cry anymore. Thanks for being that inspiration to set a goal. 
life is made better
when you see friends do things right
it makes the heart glad​


----------



## boedicca

beautress said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, boedicca, you are so brave. I have boxes of my husband's things I haven't touched in nearly 3 years. I haven't even been in his office for months. Those pangs of missing loved ones are no stranger here. A group hug to you:  May your memories improve you, and your courage sustain you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you friendo.  We're putting their house on the market soon, so no real option not to handle some of this now.   It's very touching but excruciating.   I don't know if it is helping or hurting my grieving process...but I'm inclined to hope that it is helping by bringing a lot of feelings to the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a fine mind in pragmatic matters, boedicca. Trust yourself, closure is a good thing, and you don't get it by leaving it till you get over the loss. That just extends it, trust me, and that said, I'm inspired to get back to the business office and try not to cry anymore. Thanks for being that inspiration to set a goal.
> life is made better
> when you see friends do things right
> it makes the heart glad​
Click to expand...



Thank you - and hugs my dear one.


----------



## Ropey

little bits of then
creating new spaces now
   and still here abound


----------



## Mindful

beautress said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, boedicca, you are so brave. I have boxes of my husband's things I haven't touched in nearly 3 years. I haven't even been in his office for months. Those pangs of missing loved ones are no stranger here. A group hug to you:  May your memories improve you, and your courage sustain you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you friendo.  We're putting their house on the market soon, so no real option not to handle some of this now.   It's very touching but excruciating.   I don't know if it is helping or hurting my grieving process...but I'm inclined to hope that it is helping by bringing a lot of feelings to the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a fine mind in pragmatic matters, boedicca. Trust yourself, closure is a good thing, and you don't get it by leaving it till you get over the loss. That just extends it, trust me, and that said, I'm inspired to get back to the business office and try not to cry anymore. Thanks for being that inspiration to set a goal.
> life is made better
> when you see friends do things right
> it makes the heart glad​
Click to expand...


Sorting their stuff out is one of the most heartbreaking things.

The sight of his bedroom slippers set me off.

Now  how do I arrange that into Haiku?


----------



## Mindful

early morning sounds
transatlantic flights above
just descending now​


----------



## boedicca

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, boedicca, you are so brave. I have boxes of my husband's things I haven't touched in nearly 3 years. I haven't even been in his office for months. Those pangs of missing loved ones are no stranger here. A group hug to you:  May your memories improve you, and your courage sustain you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you friendo.  We're putting their house on the market soon, so no real option not to handle some of this now.   It's very touching but excruciating.   I don't know if it is helping or hurting my grieving process...but I'm inclined to hope that it is helping by bringing a lot of feelings to the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a fine mind in pragmatic matters, boedicca. Trust yourself, closure is a good thing, and you don't get it by leaving it till you get over the loss. That just extends it, trust me, and that said, I'm inspired to get back to the business office and try not to cry anymore. Thanks for being that inspiration to set a goal.
> life is made better
> when you see friends do things right
> it makes the heart glad​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorting their stuff out is one of the most heartbreaking things.
> 
> The sight of his bedroom slippers set me off.
> 
> Now  how do I arrange that into Haiku?
Click to expand...


That one hit me too:

The bedroom slippers
Now sit empty forever
I miss you dear dad


----------



## Ropey

deep night drapes decline
photosynthesis inhales
a fresh spring morning


----------



## Mindful

Ropey said:


> deep night drapes decline
> photosynthesis inhales
> a fresh spring morning


----------



## Mindful

sap rising lures me
out into the green morning
and then the bomb scare​​


----------



## Mindful

scent of new mown grass
a spring morning beckoning
please day be placid​


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, boedicca, you are so brave. I have boxes of my husband's things I haven't touched in nearly 3 years. I haven't even been in his office for months. Those pangs of missing loved ones are no stranger here. A group hug to you:  May your memories improve you, and your courage sustain you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you friendo.  We're putting their house on the market soon, so no real option not to handle some of this now.   It's very touching but excruciating.   I don't know if it is helping or hurting my grieving process...but I'm inclined to hope that it is helping by bringing a lot of feelings to the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a fine mind in pragmatic matters, boedicca. Trust yourself, closure is a good thing, and you don't get it by leaving it till you get over the loss. That just extends it, trust me, and that said, I'm inspired to get back to the business office and try not to cry anymore. Thanks for being that inspiration to set a goal.
> life is made better
> when you see friends do things right
> it makes the heart glad​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorting their stuff out is one of the most heartbreaking things.
> 
> The sight of his bedroom slippers set me off.
> 
> Now  how do I arrange that into Haiku?
Click to expand...

Nervously trying to slip into Mindful's world, prolly failing...but here goes that shot in the dark:

holding close slippers
worn for his evening respite
brightens fond mem'ries

​


----------



## beautress

boedicca said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, boedicca, you are so brave. I have boxes of my husband's things I haven't touched in nearly 3 years. I haven't even been in his office for months. Those pangs of missing loved ones are no stranger here. A group hug to you:  May your memories improve you, and your courage sustain you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you friendo.  We're putting their house on the market soon, so no real option not to handle some of this now.   It's very touching but excruciating.   I don't know if it is helping or hurting my grieving process...but I'm inclined to hope that it is helping by bringing a lot of feelings to the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a fine mind in pragmatic matters, boedicca. Trust yourself, closure is a good thing, and you don't get it by leaving it till you get over the loss. That just extends it, trust me, and that said, I'm inspired to get back to the business office and try not to cry anymore. Thanks for being that inspiration to set a goal.
> life is made better
> when you see friends do things right
> it makes the heart glad​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorting their stuff out is one of the most heartbreaking things.
> 
> The sight of his bedroom slippers set me off.
> 
> Now  how do I arrange that into Haiku?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one hit me too:
> 
> The bedroom slippers
> Now sit empty forever
> I miss you dear dad
Click to expand...

Totally beautiful, sweet sister. Your effort approaches the heart and soothes.


----------



## boedicca

beautress said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, boedicca, you are so brave. I have boxes of my husband's things I haven't touched in nearly 3 years. I haven't even been in his office for months. Those pangs of missing loved ones are no stranger here. A group hug to you:  May your memories improve you, and your courage sustain you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you friendo.  We're putting their house on the market soon, so no real option not to handle some of this now.   It's very touching but excruciating.   I don't know if it is helping or hurting my grieving process...but I'm inclined to hope that it is helping by bringing a lot of feelings to the surface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a fine mind in pragmatic matters, boedicca. Trust yourself, closure is a good thing, and you don't get it by leaving it till you get over the loss. That just extends it, trust me, and that said, I'm inspired to get back to the business office and try not to cry anymore. Thanks for being that inspiration to set a goal.
> life is made better
> when you see friends do things right
> it makes the heart glad​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorting their stuff out is one of the most heartbreaking things.
> 
> The sight of his bedroom slippers set me off.
> 
> Now  how do I arrange that into Haiku?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one hit me too:
> 
> The bedroom slippers
> Now sit empty forever
> I miss you dear dad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Totally beautiful, sweet sister. Your effort approaches the heart and soothes.
Click to expand...



Thank you, sweetheart!


----------



## Mindful

Thank you ladies. 


Sometimes these memories from years ago creep up on you unawares, like a thief in the night.


----------



## boedicca

It is the day to
Honor Haiku Poetry
With seventeen words

April seventeenth
We celebrate the day of
Haiku Poetry!


----------



## beautress

twenty eight years gone
vespers will be for my pa
who passed on this day

​


----------



## beautress

rain sounds in the morn
clouds grey above hide the sun
nature's thirst quenching​


----------



## Mindful

supine on the grass
beneath the leafy branches
talking to the trees




Perfect day today.​


----------



## beautress

warmth after winter
like love that starts its blooming
two branches touching​


----------



## beautress

bronchitis coughing
go away sore passages
warm vapors rising​


----------



## beautress

up and down at night
midnight delightfully drowse
in some silly dream​


----------



## beautress

turn off the cat's light
so she can also get sleep
mischief tomorrow​


----------



## beautress

boedicca said:


> It is the day to
> Honor Haiku Poetry
> With seventeen words
> 
> April seventeenth
> We celebrate the day of
> Haiku Poetry!


I share your fondness
lyrics when set to a tune
meter seventeen

and the notes I hear
recall an orient blind
distant woodpecker​


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> supine on the grass
> beneath the leafy branches
> talking to the trees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect day today.​


day of enchantment
long gone past times closer now
hearing his heartbeat​


----------



## beautress

sun on the window
beckons a walking of fence
on the zero turn​


----------



## beautress

mowing the field grass
feels better when it is done
throw back from all cares​


----------



## boedicca

LOLZ:


----------



## beautress

colorful patterns
classical quilts on cover
promising pleasure​
​


----------



## beautress

embroidery rocks
threadpainting tinctured with hues
grace inspiring quilts​


----------



## beautress

Easters were lovely
when he would hide all the eggs
where children would look





Happy Easter, Everyone! ​


----------



## Mindful

a warm cloudy sky
the mercury is rising
the trees are waiting​


----------



## beautress

birdsong giveth rest
if only there were large screen
virtual heaven

​


----------



## beautress

blessed be the path
of those who do what is right
courage to beat wrong​


----------



## Mindful

a hot languid day
soft spring perfumes wafting by
thunderstorms en route​


----------



## beautress

narrative of soul
showing a kindness to one
alienated​


----------



## beautress

music of the spheres
as spring has finally sprung
ribbits come louder​


----------



## Mindful

This attempts to describe my visits to an old age home.


half lived in half out
wraith like creatures wandering 
corridors of life​


----------



## beautress

problems of seniors
limping, falls, swelling and pain
disfiguring hitch​


----------



## beautress

fighting the symptoms
one at a time if you can
multiples harder​


----------



## beautress

memory issues
writing a list would work well
if list had beeper​


----------



## beautress

if you hear buzzer
all of a sudden you think
Why'd I set that thing !?!
​​


----------



## Mindful

I rise with the sun
follow its path up above
till the darkness comes​


----------



## beautress

breakfast for supper
forgotten in microwave
now, just ev'ning snack​


----------



## Mindful

poached egg on spinach
 cafetière à piston
maybe a croissant​


----------



## beautress

growing by pavement
color patch or single blooms
gracing the waysides
​


----------



## beautress

red and tan checkers
should they be separated?
think quilt decisions

The red's right, the white should be tan on the top I'm working right now. lol I tried to find one like the one by the sewing machine. lol




​


----------



## beautress

day and night youth time
may in aging switch places
circadian change​


----------



## beautress

might strong opinions
alter as rivers divert
amidst an earthquake​


----------



## beautress

dearest eulogy
given magnificent man
final accolade​


----------



## beautress

false accusations
vice, calumny, disrespect
governmental putsch​


----------



## beautress

pulling a fast one
proffering false narrative
purloining freedom​


----------



## beautress

almost sound asleep
sun and clouds play hide and seek
optional time out​


----------



## beautress

feigning an illness
valetudinarians
sickly pessimists​


----------



## beautress

chronic bronchitis
aren't you the logy sloth
couch potato blues​


----------



## beautress

carrot nutrients
vitamins A, E and K
potassium, too

phosphorous, iron
sodium and calcium
vitamin B6

add vitamin C
niacin, folate and zinc
phytonutrients

​


----------



## Mindful

chesty cough is back
hope it's only allergies
long flight coming up​


----------



## beautress

into bath water
throw in some NaCl
for day at the beach




​


----------



## beautress

aqueous mixing
all about chemical salt 
logical lab work

​


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> chesty cough is back
> hope it's only allergies
> long flight coming up​



into the suitcase
place bottled cough medicine
allergy pills too

hearty _bon voyage_
hope that your trip's just the best;
no complications​


----------



## beautress

hot pink and yellow
green stripes and froggies galore
charity quilt tops​


----------



## beautress

started orange circles
alternated maple leaves
cheerful quilt effect

drunkard's path template
eight inches square with one done
four make one circle

sixteen inch circle
nothing less than harlequin
opposites attract

​


----------



## beautress

sometimes you're lucky
when you find "pros" with quick ways
where else but youtube?


orange/maple first way
centers and sides alternate
through twenty-four blocks
​


----------



## beautress

finding baby quilts
to make for charity bees
inspired by bing!
























​


----------



## beautress

harlequin face mask 
Siamese light with dark ears,
Persian longhair coat​


----------



## beautress

darkness a cover
of things aglow in the day
dreaming cares away​


----------



## Mike Dwight

miscegenation,
establishmentarians,
autocephaly


----------



## beautress

croakers are calling
warm weather their time for love
 increasing tadpoles​


----------



## beautress

list to the croaking
calling for love ev'ry night
increasing tadpoles​


----------



## beautress

the shaking of gourds
 is how the crickets sound off
calling to a mate​


----------



## beautress

crocheted pot holders
that keep iron skillets so hot
safe distance from hands​


----------



## beautress

using popcorn stitch
shaped in hexagonal round
doubled front and back​


----------



## beautress

sweet melatonin
causes eyelids to close shut
rockabye baby​


----------



## beautress

icons are all gone
invisible but pale squares
show location, work​


----------



## beautress

who is playing tricks
on this board we all support
with time and effort​


----------



## beautress

fresh roasted almonds
roasted in low temp oven
one hour perfect​


----------



## beautress

beautiful mem'ries
of a dear friend's wife who died
of female cancer​


----------



## beautress

truck transmission died
kept at repair shop a week
for a small fortune.​


----------



## beautress

completed maize quilt
wild flowers with blue borders
on all four edges​


----------



## beautress

oranges, maple leaves
quilt top main body is done
awaiting borders​


----------



## beautress

Desiree's present
her colors aqua, turquoise
potholder jewel​


----------



## beautress

only one problem
bone ring must be crocheted next
hanger attachment​


----------



## beautress

piccolo stretching
during her naptime moments
sweet, peaceful boredom​


----------



## Mindful

rainy day for jazz
indoors for bossa nova
coffee shops all day


----------



## beautress

cetaceans swim
whales, dolphins, and porpoises
torpedoes with tails​


----------



## Mindful

late evening soft songs
silky smooth and welcoming
heading for my dreams​


----------



## Mindful

beautress said:


> cetaceans swim
> whales, dolphins, and porpoises
> torpedoes with tails​



Always wanted to swim with dolphins.


----------



## beautress

lepidoptera
_ctenucha virginica_
black moth with beige rim​


----------



## beautress

tiresome politics
rebuttals, surrebuttals
arresting my case
​


----------



## beautress

quilting all morning
old plan useless, need new plan
stitching everywhere​


----------



## beautress

pecan drop cookies
made a batch, made addition
on the second batch​


----------



## beautress

chocolate chip cookies
phenylalanine a must
eases broken heart​


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> cetaceans swim
> whales, dolphins, and porpoises
> torpedoes with tails​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always wanted to swim with dolphins.
Click to expand...

dolphins are good friends
when learning how to please them
they love good seafood


















​


----------



## Mindful

languid sultry days
southern sun is westering
time for mint juleps​


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Them titties is great
goin home with glitter on me
my wife will be mad


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

meth head at Kroger
You used to be hot before speed
No dollar for you


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

I love Heineken
I toured the plant in Holland
Please sponsor Rangers


----------



## beautress

ever a stranger
staggering home from a bar
children in danger​


----------



## beautress

shadows on window
spread down from story above
numberless sundial​


----------



## beautress

liftoff by angel
who looks just like great egret
pumping graceful wings​


----------



## beautress

wings over water
great egret circle panache
head facing tall pines​


----------



## beautress

somewhere egrets' home
covert nest by eyes unseen
awaits hungry chicks​


----------



## beautress

one secret layer
showed three fledgling great egrets
training to migrate​


----------



## beautress

day following day
baby egrets flew around
learning maneuvers​


----------



## beautress

mother and father
in their best white feathered coats
trained three fledglings well​


----------



## beautress

once egrets vanished
all the stars started to cry
for home alone one​


----------



## Mindful

in my garden here
soothing sounds of morning doves 
mockingbirds later​


----------



## beautress

birdsong happening
calling between pairs and trills
comforting morning​


----------



## beautress

best friend hanging on
to his life in hospital
lung and brain cancer​


----------



## beautress

family broken
"don't resuscitate patient"
fatal note on door​


----------



## beautress

time for a prayer
for my unfortunate friend
who now cannot speak​


----------



## beautress

yesterday's small light
brought up a flicker of hope
of healing and grace​


----------



## beautress

across line shadows
calling birds settled on line
nature's twists and turns


----------



## Wuwei

_Big waves are coming._
_Try to hold them back. You can't_
_Now they're just droplets._​


.


----------



## Wuwei

_We should never say,_
_ "Never say never again"_
_again. Just kidding._​
.


----------



## beautress

coughing up a storm
sinuses doing their thing
irrigation oft​


----------



## Wuwei

_
 fruit flies in this bowl
finding a new galaxy
 a black banana

._​


----------



## Wuwei

_ for sale diamond ring_
_also matching wedding ring_
_ both rings never worn_​
.


----------



## Mindful

ropey reminds me
of konstantin the handler
 charming enigma


----------



## Mindful

steamy southern clime
languishing in the garden
humming birds nearby ​Beautress. I'm Stateside. Humming birds don't exist in  Europe.


----------



## Mindful

Beautress.

I thought you might like this:






Monet's  pool in Japan. I'm sure there's a Haiku there.


----------



## beautress

lung cancer victim
staring ahead into space
ten days of dying​


----------



## beautress

tightening face skin
leathered neck, still deep sun-tanned
vessels blue and red​


----------



## beautress

wrapped in striped sheeting
laboring breath by breath on
into the bright light​


----------



## Mindful

was on the boardwalk
longings across the ocean 
the atlantic highs​


----------



## beautress

drawing breaths slowly
pinpoints where pupils had been
is he in the light?​


----------



## beautress

fixed between two rains
revving up zero turn blades
tall grass needs to go​


----------



## beautress

hat fixed to stop rays
from what turns skin to blisters
at the end of day​


----------



## beautress

tomorrow morning,
dear friend's funeral is planned
while this cough seems worse

yesterday's visit
to the serene fune'ral home
dressed in fireman's blues

my little flowers
weren't very spectacular
but he favored green​


----------



## beautress

buddy my brother
showed up at sunrise to help
remove trumpet vines
​


----------



## beautress

my heavy coughing
caused me to continue nap
but I couldn't sleep​


----------



## beautress

bending and stretching,
compression socks tend to fix
swollen lower legs

elder issues suck
you still have mind of gazelle
when you're out of run​


----------



## Mindful

heavy coughing done
sleeping restored to normal
memory foam helps​


----------



## beautress

what say we country?
why talk when one can still work
when we cowgirl up!


----------



## beautress

a lovely sendoff
is what EJ's service was
all his friends were there

then at the graveside
family and guests comforted
in prayer service​


----------



## beautress

fan humming softly
as I remember my friend
who made me happy​


----------



## Mike Dwight

The Blue-Light Elder
Says he, that's fond of Shell,
Stonewall Jackson's Way


----------



## beautress

this year all winter
and beyond summer solstice
rain infinity​


----------



## beautress

liquid cat asleep
flowing o'er wood pedestal
eyes closed long, still tail​


----------



## Mike Dwight

Samurai Got Cut!
I don't Play Swords Anymore!
I like ChooChoo Trains!


----------



## beautress

it's such a small world 
excellence to last detail
train fascination
​


----------



## beautress

red as love's true rose
as water overflowing
God's mercy to earth​


----------



## beautress

whenever doors close
reconciliation grants
bitter ends with sweet​


----------



## beautress

angels surrounding
America's dear founders
lifting their prayers​


----------



## Mindful

russian blue showed up
calming and purring softly
could this be a sign​


----------



## beautress

Mountain Bluebirds are
Idaho's and Nevada's
beautiful state birds












​


----------



## Ropey

bluebird in my ears
summer breeze around the light 
Miles in hazy blue


----------



## Mindful

This one. Ropey.


----------



## Mindful

red I saw just there
so vivid in an instance 
please come tomorrow​


----------



## beautress

A haiku for those with loved ones in trouble...

when we are weary
with a heart heavy as lead
our true friends love us​


----------



## Mindful

what more could l want
watching Djokavic play well
endless sunny days​


----------



## Mindful

swedish single malt
ten thousand metres up high
blood red sun on left​


----------



## Mindful

heavy heart returns
leaving her behind again
part of me remains​


----------



## beautress

old remedy blues
legs cramp to seizures with pain
all benefit lost​


----------



## beautress

sunburned wrists and hands
red as a freak show can be
neck prickled with rash​


----------



## HenryBHough

Liberals lie
Apple pie
Jackass shits
Snakes doo too


----------



## beautress

when we think we're safe
just one forgotten detail
subjects us to pain​


----------



## beautress

blisters on eyelids
even when wearing broad brim
caution did not work​


----------



## beautress

even eyeballs sting
pupils have burning within
everything itches​


----------



## beautress

HenryBHough said:


> Liberals lie
> Apple pie
> Jackass shits
> Snakes doo too


prayer for henry
when children relish first blood
words be not fatal​


----------



## beautress

prayer for the world
dear lord take flaming away
with waters of peace​


----------



## beautress

sometimes I wonder
why some folks operate low
sans all probity​


----------



## Ropey

sometimes I wonder
why some stray into harsh realms
and to get it wrong


----------



## beautress

snippets of heaven
fall on the hopscotch of time
to restore footing​


----------



## Ropey

I just remember
heaven is a set waypoint
back to this homestead


----------



## Mindful

Ropey.


----------



## beautress

Piccolo wandered
into a net of fat fleas
and some "no-see-ums"​


----------



## beautress

overnight torture
Piccolo's guests went for me
eyes, face, neck, and all

"How to Rid Your House of No-See-Ums"


Here in Charleston, we love living near the water. Unfortunately, in many parts of town, stagnant water puddles serve as honeymoon destinations for the frisky gnats and biting no-see-ums that lay their larvae in damp locations and reproduce like tiny, flying, infuriating rabbits. The good news is that you can fight back when they come into your home.  This is one of those cases where the old wives' tale turns out to be absolutely true. Fill a bowl with a half-and-half mix of dish soap and vinegar, and set it out on a counter. The vinegar attracts the little buggers, and the viscous soap drowns them. My wife and I tried this for two weeks at our house in North Charleston, and the body count was well over 200. Yes, we counted. We wanted to gloat. How to Rid Your House of No-See-Ums
​


----------



## beautress

fleas lead a charmed life
females suck mammals before
they can lay an egg




Credit: wikipedia

Flea (abive side view) looks narrow from the top (below)
The eggs below appear as little white dots on pale skin:


----------



## beautress

fleas can cause illness
and it can be pretty bad
itching is intense

Part of the answer is here:
​


----------



## beautress

beautress said:


> overnight torture
> Piccolo's guests went for me
> eyes, face, neck, and all
> 
> "How to Rid Your House of No-See-Ums"
> 
> 
> Here in Charleston, we love living near the water. Unfortunately, in many parts of town, stagnant water puddles serve as honeymoon destinations for the frisky gnats and biting no-see-ums that lay their larvae in damp locations and reproduce like tiny, flying, infuriating rabbits. The good news is that you can fight back when they come into your home.  This is one of those cases where the old wives' tale turns out to be absolutely true. Fill a bowl with a half-and-half mix of dish soap and vinegar, and set it out on a counter. The vinegar attracts the little buggers, and the viscous soap drowns them. My wife and I tried this for two weeks at our house in North Charleston, and the body count was well over 200. Yes, we counted. We wanted to gloat. How to Rid Your House of No-See-Ums
> ​


my floors are covered
with baking soda powder
ceramic tiles, grout

created a bath
New Dawn, Apple cider too
in a shallow dish

so far, no takers
not many survived the floor
baking soda trails

trash cans a problem?
banana peels, coffee grounds
hourly sprayed Raid

why do I bother
must be the swollen shut eyes
or diarrhea

Piccolo now stays
indoors with no questions asked
outdoors now are out!

when my truck is back
it's gonna be shopping day
for baking soda
​


----------



## Mindful

We get mosquitos in Central Europe, would you believe. Big time.

Maybe one day I'll tell you about the flea infestation we had, when I lived in England. Brought in by my cats. Then they multiplied. It was quite a story. I laugh about it now.


----------



## beautress

This little varmint
is biting midges larva
looks like a small hair




These biting midges
tenth-of-an-inch biting banes
fill a house,1 day



here is a virus 
caused by such tiny creatures
they will make you sick:








one other picture
illustrates no-see-ums there
life cycle poster




These varmints are very tiny from 1-3mm, most about 1mm.​


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> We get mosquitos in Central Europe, would you believe. Big time.
> 
> Maybe one day I'll tell you about the flea infestation we had, when I lived in England. Brought in by my cats. Then they multiplied. It was quite a story. I laugh about it now.


Well, this really isn't a brag, but her little outing resulted in a huge problem in less than a day, because she wanted to cuddle (very unusual) when she came indoors after being outside all day. It's been very, very wet here in East Texas for the better part of a year. By the next morning, the upper part of my chest above the area covered by my nightgown, was covered with a rash that ran in lines. You can't even see the fleas. Their larvae looks like a short (very short) hair. Somewhere above, I posted a larvae, many times magnified, but in real life they looked like a short brown hair. I may have been looking at the shell of the larva, because it was very narrow and not at all transparent, but a reddish brown color. Needless to say, the itching is intense, and the larvae prosper in the dampness around the eyes, so the eyelids are all red and horrid-feeling.  

One day. Under 24 hours. It's a high price to pay to get away from a curtain-climbing cat who was pooping right next to her new cat box that costs $14 to refill with the best kind of cat litter. Nobody told me my cat might not like the stuff. The old one , she just made the litter sail out by the pawfull of her scattering it all around. lol. Miss Piccolo is a total twit some days, a bundle of love others. She's the most bi-polar cat I've ever owned, but she is a very charming person when she's not in a snit. After suffering her itching issue, however, I'm gong to be a little kinder to her when she's at her worse, and no more go out and get sunshine until I look into how much savings it will take to de-flea from 2 to 4 acres around the house. I live on 14 acres with a small stream-fed lake. Plus it's been raining every other day since early fall in 2018. We've never had anything like this. I'm not complaining, but it is likely to be an uphill battle with so many tiny predators around here that cause a lot of pain. She must have brought in 10 types of no-see-ums from her day in the yard, not to mention a couple of types of fleas, most of them too small to see from a foot away. And the short hair larvae are a terror around the eyes, both of mine of which are very swollen right now. I only saw one black biting fly today. The black ones are about 2mm, maybe 1.5mm. The little yellow and/or reddish pink ones are 1mm tops. There's one really ugly one that is gray and black near miss Picolo's empty fish-food cans. They move creepy. They move like fleas, but they're not fleas, but instead of jumping a few inches, they jump a body-length (2mm) in rapid succession.

Please send up a little prayer. The numbers of all of them went way down when I started tossing the baking soda around. I'm heartened that the black and gray creepers with wings went from hundreds down to 20, and this morning, there was only 1 or 2. I'm about ready to get an eye patch and see the doctor about my left eye. The hair critters got me there. I hate em. They got me up at 1:30 am this morning, and it's now almost 6 o'clock.


----------



## Mindful

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get mosquitos in Central Europe, would you believe. Big time.
> 
> Maybe one day I'll tell you about the flea infestation we had, when I lived in England. Brought in by my cats. Then they multiplied. It was quite a story. I laugh about it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this really isn't a brag, but her little outing resulted in a huge problem in less than a day, because she wanted to cuddle (very unusual) when she came indoors after being outside all day. It's been very, very wet here in East Texas for the better part of a year. By the next morning, the upper part of my chest above the area covered by my nightgown, was covered with a rash that ran in lines. You can't even see the fleas. Their larvae looks like a short (very short) hair. Somewhere above, I posted a larvae, many times magnified, but in real life they looked like a short brown hair. I may have been looking at the shell of the larva, because it was very narrow and not at all transparent, but a reddish brown color. Needless to say, the itching is intense, and the larvae prosper in the dampness around the eyes, so the eyelids are all red and horrid-feeling.
> 
> One day. Under 24 hours. It's a high price to pay to get away from a curtain-climbing cat who was pooping right next to her new cat box that costs $14 to refill with the best kind of cat litter. Nobody told me my cat might not like the stuff. The old one , she just made the litter sail out by the pawfull of her scattering it all around. lol. Miss Piccolo is a total twit some days, a bundle of love others. She's the most bi-polar cat I've ever owned, but she is a very charming person when she's not in a snit. After suffering her itching issue, however, I'm gong to be a little kinder to her when she's at her worse, and no more go out and get sunshine until I look into how much savings it will take to de-flea from 2 to 4 acres around the house. I live on 14 acres with a small stream-fed lake. Plus it's been raining every other day since early fall in 2018. We've never had anything like this. I'm not complaining, but it is likely to be an uphill battle with so many tiny predators around here that cause a lot of pain. She must have brought in 10 types of no-see-ums from her day in the yard, not to mention a couple of types of fleas, most of them too small to see from a foot away. And the short hair larvae are a terror around the eyes, both of mine of which are very swollen right now. I only saw one black biting fly today. The black ones are about 2mm, maybe 1.5mm. The little yellow and/or reddish pink ones are 1mm tops. There's one really ugly one that is gray and black near miss Picolo's empty fish-food cans. They move creepy. They move like fleas, but they're not fleas, but instead of jumping a few inches, they jump a body-length (2mm) in rapid succession.
> 
> Please send up a little prayer. The numbers of all of them went way down when I started tossing the baking soda around. I'm heartened that the black and gray creepers with wings went from hundreds down to 20, and this morning, there was only 1 or 2. I'm about ready to get an eye patch and see the doctor about my left eye. The hair critters got me there. I hate em. They got me up at 1:30 am this morning, and it's now almost 6 o'clock.
Click to expand...


Your fleas seem quite prolific.

My cat picked them up from the cats' hotel.

I'd like to live on 14 acres.


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get mosquitos in Central Europe, would you believe. Big time.
> 
> Maybe one day I'll tell you about the flea infestation we had, when I lived in England. Brought in by my cats. Then they multiplied. It was quite a story. I laugh about it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this really isn't a brag, but her little outing resulted in a huge problem in less than a day, because she wanted to cuddle (very unusual) when she came indoors after being outside all day. It's been very, very wet here in East Texas for the better part of a year. By the next morning, the upper part of my chest above the area covered by my nightgown, was covered with a rash that ran in lines. You can't even see the fleas. Their larvae looks like a short (very short) hair. Somewhere above, I posted a larvae, many times magnified, but in real life they looked like a short brown hair. I may have been looking at the shell of the larva, because it was very narrow and not at all transparent, but a reddish brown color. Needless to say, the itching is intense, and the larvae prosper in the dampness around the eyes, so the eyelids are all red and horrid-feeling.
> 
> One day. Under 24 hours. It's a high price to pay to get away from a curtain-climbing cat who was pooping right next to her new cat box that costs $14 to refill with the best kind of cat litter. Nobody told me my cat might not like the stuff. The old one , she just made the litter sail out by the pawfull of her scattering it all around. lol. Miss Piccolo is a total twit some days, a bundle of love others. She's the most bi-polar cat I've ever owned, but she is a very charming person when she's not in a snit. After suffering her itching issue, however, I'm gong to be a little kinder to her when she's at her worse, and no more go out and get sunshine until I look into how much savings it will take to de-flea from 2 to 4 acres around the house. I live on 14 acres with a small stream-fed lake. Plus it's been raining every other day since early fall in 2018. We've never had anything like this. I'm not complaining, but it is likely to be an uphill battle with so many tiny predators around here that cause a lot of pain. She must have brought in 10 types of no-see-ums from her day in the yard, not to mention a couple of types of fleas, most of them too small to see from a foot away. And the short hair larvae are a terror around the eyes, both of mine of which are very swollen right now. I only saw one black biting fly today. The black ones are about 2mm, maybe 1.5mm. The little yellow and/or reddish pink ones are 1mm tops. There's one really ugly one that is gray and black near miss Picolo's empty fish-food cans. They move creepy. They move like fleas, but they're not fleas, but instead of jumping a few inches, they jump a body-length (2mm) in rapid succession.
> 
> Please send up a little prayer. The numbers of all of them went way down when I started tossing the baking soda around. I'm heartened that the black and gray creepers with wings went from hundreds down to 20, and this morning, there was only 1 or 2. I'm about ready to get an eye patch and see the doctor about my left eye. The hair critters got me there. I hate em. They got me up at 1:30 am this morning, and it's now almost 6 o'clock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fleas seem quite prolific.
> 
> My cat picked them up from the cats' hotel.
> 
> I'd like to live on 14 acres.
Click to expand...

My mama said "It's lonesome at the top," Mindful. It never struck home till my husband died. He was the top. His only consideration was the comfort and cheer of everyone else. While he worked hard, he never would admit it. He worked really, really hard at making sure everyone else was happy before his dementia took control of his life. Even then, he was the best of good company. Some days without him seem like a mountain crumbling to the sea, to borrow a phrase from "Baby, I'm Yours," a song popular when I was young. His gift to me was a share in the American dream. And now here I am, barely able to stave off the taxes and electrical bills that dwarf my social security that was supposed to put food on the table in old age. lol


----------



## Mindful

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get mosquitos in Central Europe, would you believe. Big time.
> 
> Maybe one day I'll tell you about the flea infestation we had, when I lived in England. Brought in by my cats. Then they multiplied. It was quite a story. I laugh about it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this really isn't a brag, but her little outing resulted in a huge problem in less than a day, because she wanted to cuddle (very unusual) when she came indoors after being outside all day. It's been very, very wet here in East Texas for the better part of a year. By the next morning, the upper part of my chest above the area covered by my nightgown, was covered with a rash that ran in lines. You can't even see the fleas. Their larvae looks like a short (very short) hair. Somewhere above, I posted a larvae, many times magnified, but in real life they looked like a short brown hair. I may have been looking at the shell of the larva, because it was very narrow and not at all transparent, but a reddish brown color. Needless to say, the itching is intense, and the larvae prosper in the dampness around the eyes, so the eyelids are all red and horrid-feeling.
> 
> One day. Under 24 hours. It's a high price to pay to get away from a curtain-climbing cat who was pooping right next to her new cat box that costs $14 to refill with the best kind of cat litter. Nobody told me my cat might not like the stuff. The old one , she just made the litter sail out by the pawfull of her scattering it all around. lol. Miss Piccolo is a total twit some days, a bundle of love others. She's the most bi-polar cat I've ever owned, but she is a very charming person when she's not in a snit. After suffering her itching issue, however, I'm gong to be a little kinder to her when she's at her worse, and no more go out and get sunshine until I look into how much savings it will take to de-flea from 2 to 4 acres around the house. I live on 14 acres with a small stream-fed lake. Plus it's been raining every other day since early fall in 2018. We've never had anything like this. I'm not complaining, but it is likely to be an uphill battle with so many tiny predators around here that cause a lot of pain. She must have brought in 10 types of no-see-ums from her day in the yard, not to mention a couple of types of fleas, most of them too small to see from a foot away. And the short hair larvae are a terror around the eyes, both of mine of which are very swollen right now. I only saw one black biting fly today. The black ones are about 2mm, maybe 1.5mm. The little yellow and/or reddish pink ones are 1mm tops. There's one really ugly one that is gray and black near miss Picolo's empty fish-food cans. They move creepy. They move like fleas, but they're not fleas, but instead of jumping a few inches, they jump a body-length (2mm) in rapid succession.
> 
> Please send up a little prayer. The numbers of all of them went way down when I started tossing the baking soda around. I'm heartened that the black and gray creepers with wings went from hundreds down to 20, and this morning, there was only 1 or 2. I'm about ready to get an eye patch and see the doctor about my left eye. The hair critters got me there. I hate em. They got me up at 1:30 am this morning, and it's now almost 6 o'clock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fleas seem quite prolific.
> 
> My cat picked them up from the cats' hotel.
> 
> I'd like to live on 14 acres.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mama said "It's lonesome at the top," Mindful. It never struck home till my husband died. He was the top. His only consideration was the comfort and cheer of everyone else. While he worked hard, he never would admit it. He worked really, really hard at making sure everyone else was happy before his dementia took control of his life. Even then, he was the best of good company. Some days without him seem like a mountain crumbling to the sea, to borrow a phrase from "Baby, I'm Yours," a song popular when I was young. His gift to me was a share in the American dream. And now here I am, barely able to stave off the taxes and electrical bills that dwarf my social security that was supposed to put food on the table in old age. lol
Click to expand...


I don't know how I could bear someone I loved having dementia.

You're living alone on 14 acres? Or more?


----------



## Mindful

I noticed in the US, many real estate companies were developing housing areas for  people who needed to downsize. Couples and singles. A totally independent lifestyle with less obligations. 

What made me have that big garden? Buy all that stuff?


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get mosquitos in Central Europe, would you believe. Big time.
> 
> Maybe one day I'll tell you about the flea infestation we had, when I lived in England. Brought in by my cats. Then they multiplied. It was quite a story. I laugh about it now.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this really isn't a brag, but her little outing resulted in a huge problem in less than a day, because she wanted to cuddle (very unusual) when she came indoors after being outside all day. It's been very, very wet here in East Texas for the better part of a year. By the next morning, the upper part of my chest above the area covered by my nightgown, was covered with a rash that ran in lines. You can't even see the fleas. Their larvae looks like a short (very short) hair. Somewhere above, I posted a larvae, many times magnified, but in real life they looked like a short brown hair. I may have been looking at the shell of the larva, because it was very narrow and not at all transparent, but a reddish brown color. Needless to say, the itching is intense, and the larvae prosper in the dampness around the eyes, so the eyelids are all red and horrid-feeling.
> 
> One day. Under 24 hours. It's a high price to pay to get away from a curtain-climbing cat who was pooping right next to her new cat box that costs $14 to refill with the best kind of cat litter. Nobody told me my cat might not like the stuff. The old one , she just made the litter sail out by the pawfull of her scattering it all around. lol. Miss Piccolo is a total twit some days, a bundle of love others. She's the most bi-polar cat I've ever owned, but she is a very charming person when she's not in a snit. After suffering her itching issue, however, I'm gong to be a little kinder to her when she's at her worse, and no more go out and get sunshine until I look into how much savings it will take to de-flea from 2 to 4 acres around the house. I live on 14 acres with a small stream-fed lake. Plus it's been raining every other day since early fall in 2018. We've never had anything like this. I'm not complaining, but it is likely to be an uphill battle with so many tiny predators around here that cause a lot of pain. She must have brought in 10 types of no-see-ums from her day in the yard, not to mention a couple of types of fleas, most of them too small to see from a foot away. And the short hair larvae are a terror around the eyes, both of mine of which are very swollen right now. I only saw one black biting fly today. The black ones are about 2mm, maybe 1.5mm. The little yellow and/or reddish pink ones are 1mm tops. There's one really ugly one that is gray and black near miss Picolo's empty fish-food cans. They move creepy. They move like fleas, but they're not fleas, but instead of jumping a few inches, they jump a body-length (2mm) in rapid succession.
> 
> Please send up a little prayer. The numbers of all of them went way down when I started tossing the baking soda around. I'm heartened that the black and gray creepers with wings went from hundreds down to 20, and this morning, there was only 1 or 2. I'm about ready to get an eye patch and see the doctor about my left eye. The hair critters got me there. I hate em. They got me up at 1:30 am this morning, and it's now almost 6 o'clock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fleas seem quite prolific.
> 
> My cat picked them up from the cats' hotel.
> 
> I'd like to live on 14 acres.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mama said "It's lonesome at the top," Mindful. It never struck home till my husband died. He was the top. His only consideration was the comfort and cheer of everyone else. While he worked hard, he never would admit it. He worked really, really hard at making sure everyone else was happy before his dementia took control of his life. Even then, he was the best of good company. Some days without him seem like a mountain crumbling to the sea, to borrow a phrase from "Baby, I'm Yours," a song popular when I was young. His gift to me was a share in the American dream. And now here I am, barely able to stave off the taxes and electrical bills that dwarf my social security that was supposed to put food on the table in old age. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know how I could bear someone I loved having dementia.
> 
> You're living alone on 14 acres? Or more?
Click to expand...

Yep. Don't worry. The good years were worth the price I had to pay for them. For another year with him as the young, vital superstar I married, I'd put up with it all again. 44 years. I choose to recollect the good times, but loneliness is hard for me because I was so spoiled on his kindness. My growing up home was harsh, but then, times were different back then. Dad suffered with bipolar disorder after he returned home from WWII before I was born. All I know is mom telling me he woke up screaming for weeks, from his 18-month stint in a Japanese prisoner of war camp which few men survived from what I've read on the subject. I survived being beaten like I was one of his jailers, which landed me in the hospital the last time he beat me. I don't know what the family doctor told him, only that he never beat me or my four siblings like a savage again after that. It took me 25 years after his death to realize that what stress comes from war is hard for a man to shake, and those exposed to death and dismemberment all around him in the type of facility he was held at is all but certain to give those held in that way lifelong ptsd (post traumatic stress disorder) was assured. I have but one memory before I was 4 years old, and it was of my grandparents taking me to an American Legion Christmas Party. It was of people celebrating Christian hymns, and I was disappointed to misery because everyone knew the words to the songs but me. Wonder if I could capture the moment in haiku? Well, I feel a haiku could be coming on...
feeling heart of joy
with merry music all night
unknown words the welt​


----------



## Mindful

Can you forgive your dad for that?


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> Can you forgive your dad for that?


Already did. God must've given me a long life to make sure I had time enough to forgive him. I try to live it in a way that would show the Lord I'm sorry for my fault of failure to fully forgive him for such a long time for his life of meanness to his most obedient wife and 5 children. PTSD is a heinous mental disease and is exacerbated by time spent in a prison of one's enemies who is not acting in accordance with international mercy measures for prisoners of war. My older brother and I were disinherited by him, even if it wasn't much after he married 4 different women in the 4 years following mom's death. He made sure to let me know my mother's tiny frame did not compare to the big tits he was enjoying after she died. If there were a corner to escape to after that kind of beating up on a married child, I couldn't find it.


----------



## Mindful

What a story. Can't think of anything to say. But you don't seem to harbour any bitterness. No railing against the machine.

So much ugliness and hate on here today. Hatred of one's country I don't understand. Almost taking the side of Iran, in this latest crisis.


----------



## beautress

cogent suggestions
made by the wisdom of age
compels compliance​


----------



## beautress

popular sayings
shaped by some pithy phrases
gnomic ideas​


----------



## Mindful

Trying to think of a Haiku, stuck at home, mostly in bed, with an awful bronchial cold.


----------



## beautress

warm salty gargle
very warm green tea all day
kicks cough in the head​


----------



## beautress

sending up prayer
for mindful's inner healing
of flaming pharynx​


----------



## Mindful

heatwave is coming
curtains moving in hot breeze 
warm tea of thyme soothes​


----------



## Mindful

watching astronauts
apollo rockets hurtling
the moon from times past​


----------



## beautress

giving my best shot
to family of nephew
time had forgotten

on my prayer list 
justice for his handicaps
and loss of childhood​


----------



## Mindful

I hadn't realised what some people are going through.


----------



## Mindful

the still of the night
such quiet recollections 
the best place to be


Goodnight Beautress. I don't know what time zone I'm in anymore.​


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> the still of the night
> such quiet recollections
> the best place to be
> 
> 
> Goodnight Beautress. I don't know what time zone I'm in anymore.​


Sleep well, Mindful. This Haiku of yours is a jewel, as many of yours are. If we're 6 hours apart across the Atlantic Ocean, then you're in the earliest hours of the next day for us. My place is in Central Standard Time Zone, in east Texas. Have a blessed weekend, good and worthy friend from all of us here in the USA.


----------



## beautress

hot tears flowing down
do not match one's broken heart
stunned by unkindness​


----------



## beautress

editing a post
finding anomalies there
omitted letters​


----------



## beautress

will someone see it
that most glaring misspelled word
hurried redaction​


----------



## beautress

if a foe sees it
embarrassment could be near:
aggravated whinge​


----------



## beautress

ideal marriage
lengthens happiness in life
desideratum​


----------



## beautress

dear nephew's birthday
didn't go well as we planned
with forgetful guest​


----------



## beautress

waterways in town
in beautiful Amsterdam
cheerful memory​


----------



## beautress

gray values varied
in the clouds morning to night
pleasant temp'ratures​


----------



## beautress

day wanes to nightfall
night burgeons into the morn
as faithful clock ticks​


----------



## Mindful

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> the still of the night
> such quiet recollections
> the best place to be
> 
> 
> Goodnight Beautress. I don't know what time zone I'm in anymore.​
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep well, Mindful. This Haiku of yours is a jewel, as many of yours are. If we're 6 hours apart across the Atlantic Ocean, then you're in the earliest hours of the next day for us. My place is in Central Standard Time Zone, in east Texas. Have a blessed weekend, good and worthy friend from all of us here in the USA.
Click to expand...


I was recently in North Virginia. The time difference between Texas is....?


----------



## Mindful

texan fantasies. 
never ventured to that place
it's the river walk


----------



## Mindful

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> the still of the night
> such quiet recollections
> the best place to be
> 
> 
> Goodnight Beautress. I don't know what time zone I'm in anymore.​
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep well, Mindful. This Haiku of yours is a jewel, as many of yours are. If we're 6 hours apart across the Atlantic Ocean, then you're in the earliest hours of the next day for us. My place is in Central Standard Time Zone, in east Texas. Have a blessed weekend, good and worthy friend from all of us here in the USA.
Click to expand...


Ropey writes some lyrical ones.


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> the still of the night
> such quiet recollections
> the best place to be
> 
> 
> Goodnight Beautress. I don't know what time zone I'm in anymore.​
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep well, Mindful. This Haiku of yours is a jewel, as many of yours are. If we're 6 hours apart across the Atlantic Ocean, then you're in the earliest hours of the next day for us. My place is in Central Standard Time Zone, in east Texas. Have a blessed weekend, good and worthy friend from all of us here in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was recently in North Virginia. The time difference between Texas is....?
Click to expand...

one hour. It's around 8:30 pm here. It's around 9:30 pm in Virginia.




Link to site that shows actual time: ImageAbility - Just in Time Marketing - North America Time Zone Clock​


----------



## Mindful

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> the still of the night
> such quiet recollections
> the best place to be
> 
> 
> Goodnight Beautress. I don't know what time zone I'm in anymore.​
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep well, Mindful. This Haiku of yours is a jewel, as many of yours are. If we're 6 hours apart across the Atlantic Ocean, then you're in the earliest hours of the next day for us. My place is in Central Standard Time Zone, in east Texas. Have a blessed weekend, good and worthy friend from all of us here in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was recently in North Virginia. The time difference between Texas is....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one hour. It's around 8:30 pm here. It's around 9:30 pm in Virginia.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to site that shows actual time: ImageAbility - Just in Time Marketing - North America Time Zone Clock​
Click to expand...


I see. Thankyou.


----------



## Mindful

Old  Lady.

What business is it of hers? What we talk about? And where.


----------



## Mindful

hotter than cairo
without exotic allure
fans whirring non stop​


----------



## beautress

when in a heat wave
air conditioning, a treat
ah, just to chill out​


----------



## beautress

a country setting
sunshine peeping through the leaves
birds singing love songs​


----------



## beautress

groggy beginnings
spraying repellent all o'er
pausing all stingers​


----------



## beautress

considering dress
covering well from the sun
putting cancer down​


----------



## beautress

spf forty
with aloe vera to soothe
any sun damage​


----------



## beautress

fresh juicy oranges
vitamin, mineral pills
cow milk on wheat bran
​


----------



## beautress

to start morning well
may give the faithful long life
gentle dance power​


----------



## beautress

thinking of someone
who deals kindly with others
raises morn's esteem​


----------



## Mindful

cooler winds prevail
instant air conditioning
a gift from the gods​


----------



## beautress

complaint department:
three years a widow enough
of sleeping alone

it's complicated
memories do lose their thrill
who said life was fair

dropped into the church
to replace folder pencils
friendship rituals

I didn't find him
sitting in an empty pew
with glint in his eye

<giggle> it's funny
but a warm body can be
vengeful and hateful

visiting Iron Works
guys lifting there seem married
keeping to myself

zero-turned front yard
it looks so spiffy when done
took tractor to field

when tomorrow breaks
southwest pasture needs some work
diesel fill up nigh

clean off the counters
dishwasher getting so old
half its functions gone

have to toss junk mail
'tis piling up with fabrics
silly things to hoard

finish pink quilt up
put it in pile charity
deliver Monday

life isn't perfect
but things work out with a list
cheerful busywork




​


----------



## Mindful

hospital windows
opening onto bird song
laughter from children​


----------



## beautress

clear and sunny sky
after a blustery morn
spend the day outside​


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Went to New Orleans
Bought a bitchin Camaro
It scares my Misses


----------



## beautress

stable and quiet
seeing the blue ocean depths
who knows what goes there​


----------



## Mindful

Hi Beautress.

I've been out of full-on circulation for a while, following some surgery.

Right now, I'm watching the National Youth Orchestra of America, performing live from the Royal Albert Hall, London. 

Wonderful to watch, and listen.


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> Hi Beautress.
> 
> I've been out of full-on circulation for a while, following some surgery.
> 
> Right now, I'm watching the National Youth Orchestra of America, performing live from the Royal Albert Hall, London.
> 
> Wonderful to watch, and listen.


Prayers up for your full recuperation from surgery, Mindful, and welcome back. I've been working to improve the quality of karaoke, for several days since last Tuesday. It truly helps if I learn songs taking a week or two, so now, I have a little notebook to put them in and go to YouTube a lot. I inherited my mother's voice, but have been sick for nearly a year with what I thought was a dragged-out pneumonia shot reaction. when I finally did go to the doctor's office last month, she found high cholesterol and ordered me to lose weight. Yeah, that's like telling my cat to be nice today.  I actually have lost about 5 pounds and have another 15 to go. She said losing 10 pounds would help, but I'd rather be twiggy. Watermelon is not a bad substitute for pie, and you feel terrific in an hour or two.


----------



## beautress

August day sun heat
calls for the cooling waters
of a wide sprinkler​


----------



## Mindful

Beautress:

About the Canadian geese, incase I get stomped on in the FZ;


As lovely as they are, they are an invasive species in the UK, almost outnumbering the swans of the River Thames in Berkshire. So much so,  it is now illegal to import them into the country. 

Hope to return to Haiku when my brain has cleared from the fog of pain meds.


----------



## Mindful

lengthening shadows
and cooling evenings prevail
the moving finger​


----------



## beautress

just getting ready
for a walk session at gym
and overhead pulls​


----------



## Larsky

The Cicada's drone
Soon the fields fall fallow
Suddenly, last summer


----------



## Dan Stubbs

*Bullets in the tower*

*hate all around*

*Oh My I forgot my guns. *


----------



## beautress

surviving word wars
spoken in anger with hate
take to God in prayer​


----------



## beautress

leaves spiral downward
ambient summer subsides
autumn's soft plunging


(best seen with sound lowered as gentle nature's resonance)

​


----------



## beautress

life's dearest moments
gentle nature's resonance
coming together​


----------



## beautress

migration practice
for young Canadian geese
southerly sojourn


Seeing this spectacle in autumn of 2006 gave me renewed
reverence for the wisdom of those alluring Canadian geese.
There were miles and miles of them viewed for hours on train
 crossing southwestern Canadian fields.  What patient and
amazing parents Canadian geese are. Bless them all for
teaching their young strength development by wise and wonderful willfulness.​


----------



## xband

I had to write a Haiku in 12th grade English Literature and also had to memorize Shakespeare. You hide in a cave to conceal your monstrous visage. Hide your conspiracy with smiles and affability.


----------



## beautress

blue glacial beauty
touched by angelic pastel
majestic moments



​


----------



## beautress

green meadow poppies
beckon the heart in springtime
nature's kind rapture



​


----------



## beautress

10 FABULOUS HEALTH BENEFITS OF SUNFLOWER SEEDS





fall fields at sunset
bring human health nutrition
go away asthma​


----------



## beautress

9 Impressive Health Benefits of Pumpkin




visions of pumpkins
fall fields so fair row by row
a sight for sore eyes​


----------



## beautress

prettiest color
blue eyes and silver frost hair
Vietnam t-shirt​


----------



## beautress

that certain love look
brings me a heartbeat increase
why can't i forget?​


----------



## beautress

what is a "futhark?"
24 sound alphabet
first six sounds form word

referenced here: Definition of FUTHARK​


----------



## beautress

butterflies gathered
out in a southwestern field
close to the live oak


----------



## beautress

almost a dozen
named _Theona checkerspot_
flitting their glory


----------



## Mindful

white surf on hot sand
a waxing moon burns brightly
mesmerised gazing​


----------



## beautress

deep coughing all night
rose up and got out of bed
doctor out of town​


----------



## beautress

fighting with my cough
"montelukast s.o.d."
water down the hatch​


----------



## beautress

thick swollen ankles
bring on hypochondria
adrenal support​


----------



## beautress

trip to quilt shop day
sunshine for a cheerful quilt
stash yellow quarters​


----------



## beautress

late lunch at Farmhouse
strawberry fields salad plate
water with lemon​


----------



## beautress

yellow log cabins
block goal, pieces 1 to 5
40 starter blocks

thirteen log strips make
one completed cabin block
just 8 rounds to go

(13 - 5 = 8)​


----------



## beautress

Yellow log cabin
Found one when surfing the web
except for the white















​


----------



## beautress

karaoke takes
hours of practice singing
unfamiliar tunes​


----------



## beautress

Trinity highway
going to Onalaska
new destination​


----------



## beautress

songs of a lifetime
sung straight from hearts of singers
new friends love music​


----------



## beautress

death pushes mourners
to reach out in many ways
people need people​


----------



## beautress

chronic illness gone
new medicine killed the bug
drowning its victim​


----------



## beautress

sewing room cutting
raised up the purple log box
two or three inches​


----------



## beautress

width of quilt fabric
is about fourty inches
plus a little more​


----------



## beautress

lay folded fabric
onto straight verticle lines,
gridded cutting pad​


----------



## beautress

a four-layer strip
cut one and one half inches
one-inch finished log​


----------



## beautress

six forty-inch strips
layered cut length plus half-inch
for desired logs​


----------



## beautress

one by six inch log
one point five by six point five
takes quarter-inch seams​


----------



## beautress

currently working
on log cabin tall ship quilt
infant's mattress size​


----------



## beautress

six vertical rows
by eight horizontal strips
will complete project​


----------



## beautress

the skies are yellow
for a certain golden dawn
purple ship and sails​


----------



## beautress

yellow and purple
are color wheel opponents
periwinkle sea​


----------



## beautress

elusive songbird
only one sighting observed
thy beautiful life​


----------



## beautress

cool winds from up north
breeze by the green metal gates
seeking warmer climes​


----------



## Mindful

first mists creeping in
lighting fires and hunking down
beautiful sunsets​


----------



## beautress

chilling in the night
eye swollen with allergies
too much of something​


----------



## Mindful

Beautress; have you heard of Gravity Blankets?

Invented in America, they are emerging onto the German market. Apparently the effect is like being cuddled.


----------



## Mindful

such a perfect sleep
awoke to powder blue skies
'tis as it should be​


----------



## beautress

​


Mindful said:


> Beautress; have you heard of Gravity Blankets?
> 
> Invented in America, they are emerging onto the German market. Apparently the effect is like being cuddled.


No, I had not heard of them. I was hoping for a boyfriend someday. But I'm so shy and old will never see the day. Gravity blanket, hm? Sounds like a winner.


----------



## Mindful

beautress said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautress; have you heard of Gravity Blankets?
> 
> Invented in America, they are emerging onto the German market. Apparently the effect is like being cuddled.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had not heard of them. I was hoping for a boyfriend someday. But I'm so shy and old will never see the day. Gravity blanket, hm? Sounds like a winner.
Click to expand...


BB&B, Target, Walmart.

Shall get one next time I am Stateside, and haul it back over The Pond.  Too expensive here. I already brought a My Pillow back.

Boyfriend? Useful for warming your feet on, I suppose. 

But I'm not making sandwiches.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

beautress said:


> No, I had not heard of them. I was hoping for a boyfriend someday. But I'm so shy and old will never see the day. Gravity blanket, hm? Sounds like a winner.


Here is a haiku I wrote just for you:
{I waited for love
that never came So I loved
myself. Big let down.}

I have a whole collection of haiku for the modern world. 

{Body all mixed up.
Arteries are hard. Abs soft. 
Why so backwards? Tears.}

Look for my book in bookstores that don't exist.


----------



## beautress

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had not heard of them. I was hoping for a boyfriend someday. But I'm so shy and old will never see the day. Gravity blanket, hm? Sounds like a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a haiku I wrote just for you:
> {I waited for love
> that never came So I loved
> myself. Big let down.}
> 
> I have a whole collection of haiku for the modern world.
> 
> {Body all mixed up.
> Arteries are hard. Abs soft.
> Why so backwards? Tears.}
> 
> Look for my book in bookstores that don't exist.
Click to expand...

Thank you Eric Arthur Blair.

you can fight bad health
with the right diet of food
ideas below:

The 14 Best Foods to Increase Blood Flow and Circulation

Eat These 10 Foods to Cleanse Your Arteries


All three are great. The middle one discusses watermelon. I bought watermelons in season last summer because I read they were good for unclogging arteries. They were small ones, and they are very low in calories in spite of being slightly sweet. I never felt so good when I ate half of one of the small melons we were getting in August. Just sayin'. Oh, yes, and I have artery issues down in my lower legs and am doing all I can.  The first link (healthline) not only has good foods to remember to eat on at least a weekly basis , and some on and every other day, but below is things you can DO other than eat that will help you keep your arteries fit. The one I found most helpful is the one that mentions hydration helping the arteries. That's 7 glasses a day of water. You don't have to overdo, but let's face it fruit juice and sweet drinks with sugar cause diabetes if you're over 50 or if you have a family history of even one person who got adult-onset diabetes. It also mentions that if you are able to walk or do gentle exercises, 30 minutes 3 times a week helps. If that's too much, 10 minutes 4 times a week. I better come back here and read some of this stuff again. How do I save a page to favorites? 

best wishes to you
on your improved arteries
vital: nutrition
​Books, Eric Arthur Blair? What do you write about? Just curious.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

beautress said:


> Books, Eric Arthur Blair? What do you write about? Just curious.


My arteries aren't really particularly rigid, as far as I know. I play tennis three times a week and do other exercise on the off days. I am in acceptable health not that things don't crop up.

My books? When my children were younger I actually wrote a book for them trying to capitalize on the Harry Potter craze called "Ellis Apple and the Possibility Machine". Their enthusiasm for it was underwhelming. My daughter was working for a women who was an actual working author and I tried to get her to push my novel (in a tasteful unobtrusive way) but she wouldn't cooperate. "How sharper than a serpent's tooth it is to have an ungrateful child."

I actually have considered self publishing a book of humorous short stories and essays and even considered a coffee table book of haikus for the modern world. I haven't been able to convince myself the effort would have any reward.
I've done some free lance work in the past and I enjoy composing and stringing words together.

I enjoyed writing for you. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Mindful

beautress said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had not heard of them. I was hoping for a boyfriend someday. But I'm so shy and old will never see the day. Gravity blanket, hm? Sounds like a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a haiku I wrote just for you:
> {I waited for love
> that never came So I loved
> myself. Big let down.}
> 
> I have a whole collection of haiku for the modern world.
> 
> {Body all mixed up.
> Arteries are hard. Abs soft.
> Why so backwards? Tears.}
> 
> Look for my book in bookstores that don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Eric Arthur Blair.
> 
> you can fight bad health
> with the right diet of food
> ideas below:
> 
> The 14 Best Foods to Increase Blood Flow and Circulation
> 
> Eat These 10 Foods to Cleanse Your Arteries
> 
> 
> All three are great. The middle one discusses watermelon. I bought watermelons in season last summer because I read they were good for unclogging arteries. They were small ones, and they are very low in calories in spite of being slightly sweet. I never felt so good when I ate half of one of the small melons we were getting in August. Just sayin'. Oh, yes, and I have artery issues down in my lower legs and am doing all I can.  The first link (healthline) not only has good foods to remember to eat on at least a weekly basis , and some on and every other day, but below is things you can DO other than eat that will help you keep your arteries fit. The one I found most helpful is the one that mentions hydration helping the arteries. That's 7 glasses a day of water. You don't have to overdo, but let's face it fruit juice and sweet drinks with sugar cause diabetes if you're over 50 or if you have a family history of even one person who got adult-onset diabetes. It also mentions that if you are able to walk or do gentle exercises, 30 minutes 3 times a week helps. If that's too much, 10 minutes 4 times a week. I better come back here and read some of this stuff again. How do I save a page to favorites?
> 
> best wishes to you
> on your improved arteries
> vital: nutrition
> ​Books, Eric Arthur Blair? What do you write about? Just curious.
Click to expand...


I should drink more water.


----------



## Mindful

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Books, Eric Arthur Blair? What do you write about? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> My arteries aren't really particularly rigid, as far as I know. I play tennis three times a week and do other exercise on the off days. I am in acceptable health not that things don't crop up.
> 
> My books? When my children were younger I actually wrote a book for them trying to capitalize on the Harry Potter craze called "Ellis Apple and the Possibility Machine". Their enthusiasm for it was underwhelming. My daughter was working for a women who was an actual working author and I tried to get her to push my novel (in a tasteful unobtrusive way) but she wouldn't cooperate. "How sharper than a serpent's tooth it is to have an ungrateful child."
> 
> I actually have considered self publishing a book of humorous short stories and essays and even considered a coffee table book of haikus for the modern world. I haven't been able to convince myself the effort would have any reward.
> I've done some free lance work in the past and I enjoy composing and stringing words together.
> 
> I enjoyed writing for you. Thanks for the post.
Click to expand...


What do you think of the Pullman novels?  'His Dark Materials' has been serialised and is currently showing on BBC TV. On PBS also I believe.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Mindful said:


> I should drink more water.


Me too. Stop guiting me.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Mindful said:


> What do you think of the Pullman novels? 'His Dark Materials' has been serialised and is currently showing on BBC TV. On PBS also I believe.


Never heard of him, with all due respect.


----------



## Mindful

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of the Pullman novels? 'His Dark Materials' has been serialised and is currently showing on BBC TV. On PBS also I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of him, with all due respect.
Click to expand...


He wrote  The Golden Compass. The  movie starred Daniel Craig and Nicole Kidman.


----------



## beautress

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Books, Eric Arthur Blair? What do you write about? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> My arteries aren't really particularly rigid, as far as I know. I play tennis three times a week and do other exercise on the off days. I am in acceptable health not that things don't crop up.
> 
> My books? When my children were younger I actually wrote a book for them trying to capitalize on the Harry Potter craze called "Ellis Apple and the Possibility Machine". Their enthusiasm for it was underwhelming. My daughter was working for a women who was an actual working author and I tried to get her to push my novel (in a tasteful unobtrusive way) but she wouldn't cooperate. "How sharper than a serpent's tooth it is to have an ungrateful child."
> 
> I actually have considered self publishing a book of humorous short stories and essays and even considered a coffee table book of haikus for the modern world. I haven't been able to convince myself the effort would have any reward.
> I've done some free lance work in the past and I enjoy composing and stringing words together.
> 
> I enjoyed writing for you. Thanks for the post.
Click to expand...

Thank you. I apologize, but I took your "arteries are hard" statement as fact, because my dear grandfather passed away due to hardening of his arteries, and I have symptoms from time to time of ankles swelling.

Thank you again for kind words.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Mindful said:


> He wrote The Golden Compass. The movie starred Daniel Craig and Nicole Kidman.


Not a fan of fiction really.


----------



## beautress

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote The Golden Compass. The movie starred Daniel Craig and Nicole Kidman.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of fiction really.
Click to expand...

I didn't see the "Golden Compass" movie, but may order it now. I did become very fond of Russell Crowe's "Master and Commander" which is one of the few movies I actually watched in video form more than twice. I enjoyed the music made by him and his associate ship intellectual guy (not sure of his title) who sailed the ship and made notes of unique animals and insects on sea and land, the first time I'd seen anything about entomologists/naturalists of such wonderful interest. It could have been historical fiction or the real deal, I'm not certain, but it was interesting because I'm such an enthusiast for butterflies, birds, and sea creatures if you've ever been to "The Garage" and seen my threads/posts on ornithology, lepidoptera, and Ocean creatures, you'd know why I loved that particular film and its music as well, from a lifetime of singing in the church choir and community chorales, wherever life took my family and me. Now, I just do Karaoke as a community commitment to contemporary music, although I greatly miss classical chorale music very much. After having pneumonia for almost all of last year, my voice suffered and is no longer of pure quality as before, as my lung integrity deteriorated it seems after all that coughing wore down throat and lung linings.


----------



## Mindful

beautress said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote The Golden Compass. The movie starred Daniel Craig and Nicole Kidman.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of fiction really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see the "Golden Compass" movie, but may order it now. I did become very fond of Russell Crowe's "Master and Commander" which is one of the few movies I actually watched in video form more than twice. I enjoyed the music made by him and his associate ship intellectual guy (not sure of his title) who sailed the ship and made notes of unique animals and insects on sea and land, the first time I'd seen anything about entomologists/naturalists of such wonderful interest. It could have been historical fiction or the real deal, I'm not certain, but it was interesting because I'm such an enthusiast for butterflies, birds, and sea creatures if you've ever been to "The Garage" and seen my threads/posts on ornithology, lepidoptera, and Ocean creatures, you'd know why I loved that particular film and its music as well, from a lifetime of singing in the church choir and community chorales, wherever life took my family and me. Now, I just do Karaoke as a community commitment to contemporary music, although I greatly miss classical chorale music very much. After having pneumonia for almost all of last year, my voice suffered and is no longer of pure quality as before, as my lung integrity deteriorated it seems after all that coughing wore down throat and lung linings.
Click to expand...


Pneumonia? For a year? 

The Golden Compass movie was not rated highly. And although I'm not a fan of Pullman,  (he wrote fantasy for children) I think the BBC version is very good. No expense spared, lavish to watch, it's also showing on PBS; which I'm sure you get.


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote The Golden Compass. The movie starred Daniel Craig and Nicole Kidman.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of fiction really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see the "Golden Compass" movie, but may order it now. I did become very fond of Russell Crowe's "Master and Commander" which is one of the few movies I actually watched in video form more than twice. I enjoyed the music made by him and his associate ship intellectual guy (not sure of his title) who sailed the ship and made notes of unique animals and insects on sea and land, the first time I'd seen anything about entomologists/naturalists of such wonderful interest. It could have been historical fiction or the real deal, I'm not certain, but it was interesting because I'm such an enthusiast for butterflies, birds, and sea creatures if you've ever been to "The Garage" and seen my threads/posts on ornithology, lepidoptera, and Ocean creatures, you'd know why I loved that particular film and its music as well, from a lifetime of singing in the church choir and community chorales, wherever life took my family and me. Now, I just do Karaoke as a community commitment to contemporary music, although I greatly miss classical chorale music very much. After having pneumonia for almost all of last year, my voice suffered and is no longer of pure quality as before, as my lung integrity deteriorated it seems after all that coughing wore down throat and lung linings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pneumonia? For a year?
> 
> The Golden Compass movie was not rated highly. And although I'm not a fan of Pullman,  (he wrote fantasy for children) I think the BBC version is very good. No expense spared, lavish to watch, it's also showing on PBS; which I'm sure you get.
Click to expand...

Yep. It started 3 days after receiving a pneumonia vaccine shot. I'll never take another.


----------



## beautress

music quilts galore
on bing search engine today
such beautiful work







​


----------



## beautress

lepidoptera
forever captured on film
and the internet


----------



## beautress

secrets of the seas
only a website away
unknown heretofore





​


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

She made me breakfast
The food is perfect
I picked a good one


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

The haiku formula is five syllables, followed by seven and then five again.
You are missing two syllables in the second verse.

The food was greasy,
but it filled me. That's vital.
Pepto for desert.


----------



## beautress

woke up to chill draft
mellow yellow morning sky
through kitchen window​


----------



## beautress

periwinkle streaks
upon heavenly canvas
mellow the yellow​


----------



## beautress

cleaning memories
plastic sack discovery
yellow marshmallows

<giggle>​


----------



## beautress

karaoke bar
wreaking of cigarette smoke
produced morning cough​


----------



## beautress

meeting in a bar
mama told me not to come
finding romance there

​


----------



## beautress

baby boy quilt top
waiting completion upstairs 
sewing machine blues





^^^light blue bing images quilt led to sale site for quilts^^^​


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Adictive haikus.
You could spend your life putting
syllables right.


----------



## beautress

six weeks of waiting
to meet a vision of light
sighting souls of men​


----------



## beautress

karaoke night
soulsong "portrait of my love"
true love at first sight​


----------



## beautress

mass scraps of the past
mourning the departed dead
in memory's shards​


----------



## beautress

sympathy rises
for an unknown legacy
of war veteran​


----------



## beautress

errors seen or not
flourish like weeds in a field
foot stepping lightly​


----------



## beautress

singing and praying
for elder friend's accident
breaking and falling​


----------



## beautress

nights without sleeping
even though doing things right
no loved one to hug​


----------



## beautress

reviewing old songs
for first karaoke night
that asthma is gone​


----------



## beautress

meal of thanksgiving
to the lord giver of life
who is what he is​


----------



## beautress

warm stove top stuffing
ocean spray cranberry juice
pumpkin pie later​


----------



## beautress

couldn't sleep last night
fell asleep the next morning
dreamt the day away​


----------



## beautress

something is mundane
sleep rises every night
leaving me awake​


----------



## beautress

sun on winter's day
warming the soul and the heart
welcome break from chill​


----------



## beautress

Inspiration: Butterfly Magic
beauty unforseen
shimmering daily in light
magical Morpho​


----------



## beautress

ocean temperature
anomaly kills sea birds
in North Pacific

Wild Side Ornithology Club​


----------



## beautress

postage stamp morning
tedious work, slow result
textile paradox


----------



## beautress

organizing squares
depending on fabric stash
can be rather fun

(Organized 6-patch, 36 square postage stamp blocks alternating with solid blocks)


----------



## beautress

some cut postage stamp
then sew it onto the quilt
others cut and save


----------



## beautress

postage stamp diamonds
started out first with a plan
on, ante bellum!


----------



## beautress

claiming thirties quilt
yet no thirties fabric there
twenties or before


----------



## beautress

coffeemaker steam
curls of mystique rising slow
java joe blooming​


----------



## beautress

for sister who passed
nephew's life present in mind
when his hand turned cold​


----------



## beautress

we are two nations
where schools once taught brotherhood
boycotts now supplant​


----------



## beautress

light strip sewn to square
second log stitched adjacent
next two, dark values.












Last quilt, "Pyramids"​


----------



## beautress

fans around a square
 look like a whirlwind when done
lighthearted and fun​


----------



## beautress

birdsong in the air
wonderful musical treat
migratory route​


----------



## beautress

rare treat from freezer
good stored-up blueberries found
anthocyanins​


----------



## beautress

teardrops in heaven
when sister's son passed away
none can take his place​


----------



## beautress

when wealthy leader
takes money from poor nation
brings on great sorrow​


----------



## beautress

there is no freedom
in paying taxes to crooks
hurts everybody​


----------



## beautress

corona virus
spreads with so little effort
from victim sneezing​


----------



## beautress

daily suffering
balanced by sure remedies
remembered or void​


----------



## beautress

dangerous threats made
against supreme justices
"you won't know what hit"​


----------



## beautress

kitten affection
warm whiskers Persian kit wears
leaning on the foot​


----------



## beautress

carefree yesterdays
smitten by illness and death
of both young and old

prayers for survivors
who must now fend for themselves
may they be strengthened​


----------



## beautress

virid in the rain
grasses grow pleasantly tall
around pruned fig tree​


----------



## beautress

swollen feet and hands
achey back, neck and dry hair
heavy eyelids close​


----------



## beautress

piggy was poisoned
bipolar accusation
PTSD gaffe​


----------



## beautress

truth so sequestered 
seems it is propaganda
all over the map​


----------



## beautress

sign of the wealthy
sleeping in animal fur
deep in the winter​


----------



## beautress

hands of the poor
large with a dark tan color
loving, hard-working​


----------



## beautress

in nineteen O-one
grandmother was three years old
ringlets of light brown​


----------



## beautress

light-headed late night
medicine and dishes done
time to fall asleep​


----------



## beautress

some zero turning
zigging and zagging around
what is the matter?​


----------



## beautress

Sunday and no church
Covid nineteen on the march
prayers up for the world​


----------



## Ray9

The sky above the land

A river sits peaceful still and calm

Yellow moon all is well


----------



## beautress

last rays of sunlight
refract elliptical moon
onto tranquil lake​


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> first mists creeping in
> lighting fires and hunking down
> beautiful sunsets​


sailors tiptoeing
haunting the mists of the sea
siren's subterfuge​


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

I must stay locked up.
Life may never be the same.
Wish I'd cut my hair.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

I must be so good.
You try playing tennis with
my body. So hard.


----------



## beautress

mind over matter
spirited thought waves avoid
ever winding down​


----------



## beautress

fresh roasted peanuts
best done eleven o'clock
hurry up, timer​


----------



## Ray9

You fail you try again

You fail again and you try harder

You succeed you did it!


----------



## beautress

hastened reflections
fevered people on liner 
pellagic nightmare​


----------



## beautress

constantly seated
with encyclopedia
called a search engine​


----------



## Mindful

the evening star
on a day like no other
twinkles down on me

​


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

We are given life.
Can you make God's gift worthwhile?
Die properly then.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

I don't tan. I bake.
My body is mixed up. Soft
abs. Hard arteries.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Nature is savage.
The strong destroy the weaklings.
Why be one with that?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Generations pass
Man is still cruel to others.
How about beer then?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

My elusive dreams.
I chase like blind dog after
roast beef scented shoes.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

God is all knowing.
So people say. Even the
Sunday crossword? Shocked!


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

If I could sing I'd
set down my little cup so
you'd throw in some love


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

So much flesh at beach.
Merciless sun. Some things
better left un-red.


----------



## Ray9

3D printing is here now
We can now make new body parts
No heart bigger penis please


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

The joy of freedom
Like a dog who slips his leash.
Going out for beer.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Deja vu event 
Showed life isn't what we think.
Keep your mind open.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

We leave our little
messages for those that come
after. I was here.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Listen to Covid 
fear mongers. Doom and Gloom. Stay
hidden little mouse.


----------



## beautress

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Nature is savage.
> The strong destroy the weaklings.
> Why be one with that?


savage ma nature
delivered harsh rain with hail
replenishing lake​


----------



## beautress

wrinkled, tannish hands
zero-turned mower back yard
before lightning strike​


----------



## beautress

uniquely tired
asthma cough with happy heart
glad to be living​


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Trader Joe's chocolate.
Can the world be evil when
such a thing exists?


----------



## beautress

elbows, shoulders ache
sloshing blue paint with a brush
painting backyard fence​


----------



## beautress

misterflew said:


> Flying high bird does go
> Low to ground hopper hops
> green grass
> grass so green
> bird hopper
> grass
> green


In the election
people say things they shouldn't
television whines


----------



## beautress

chickens first day spent
covered fence yard, secure wire
getting exercise


----------



## beautress

long time from hatchlings,
now twelve times larger pullets
running on real grass


----------



## Mindful

cooling breeze at night
alone with a syrian
and red wine from france​


----------



## beautress

morning cuppa joe
after letting dogs go out
before the sunrise​


----------



## beautress

praying for world peace
starts with a prayer for home
restore brotherhood​


----------



## beautress

wouldn't it be nice
if we could lend helping hand
to end dementia​


----------



## beautress

dark morning respite
from relentless summer heat
quiet get-away​


----------



## beautress

Vicky and Shorty
went on an early morn hunt
with whiff of the wind​


----------



## beautress

unfortunently
their prey became predator
With airs from a skunk​


----------



## Mindful

Wish I could do Haiku like you.

This morning‘s breakfast at the Persian cafe had cool breezes (what a relief), olive trees, and church bells.


----------



## beautress

cooked sweet potato
boils in less time than bakes
maple and butter


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> Wish I could do Haiku like you.
> 
> This morning‘s breakfast at the Persian cafe had cool breezes (what a relief), olive trees, and church bells.


practice makes perfect
and when with seventeen counts
words relax the psyche


----------



## Mindful

I must have that dress
it makes my eyes glaze over 
will look tomorrow​


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> I must have that dress
> it makes my eyes glaze over
> will look tomorrow​


Oh, my. That dress will surely start or spur romance!  Keep us posted....well maybe, maybe not.


----------



## beautress

fan in the hallway
cooling the kitchen and den
hallmark of summer


----------



## beautress

sleeping thoughts midnight
time to scoot off to some dream
where there is comfort


----------



## beautress

once upon a boat
we would ski at Lake Houston
fam'ly vacation


----------



## beautress

friendship is a mix
sometimes a smile holding hand
to give some caring


----------



## beautress

trudging off to bed
in the arms of the angels
quiet loving peace


----------



## beautress

retirement is good
when mind and body long for
quieter moments


----------



## beautress

new puppy reddy
three months and bonded to me
perfect birthday gift​


----------



## beautress

cute and innocent
reddy loves squeaky pull toys
purple, blue and green​


----------



## Larsky

Autumn is coming 
Shorter days bring nighttime cool
Green gives way to gold


----------



## the other mike

shimmering rainbows 
 waterfall kisses the breeze
distant thunder smiles


----------



## the other mike

a black panther roars
jungle critters all scurry
all eyes and ears wait


----------



## beautress

reddy is growing​when he isn't eating chow​he sleeps like a rock​


----------



## beautress

play play play play play
what else is there but trouble?
his preference play!!


----------



## Mindful

Lovely verses.

Need to think one up for approaching autumn.


----------



## Mindful

Angelo said:


> shimmering rainbows
> waterfall kisses the breeze
> distant thunder smiles



Nice one.


----------



## beautress

anger in the sun
voices raised sunburned eyelids
nothing but the truth


----------



## Mindful

lengthening shadows
cooling breezes are welcome
g-d breathing on me​


----------



## beautress

soothing words that heal*
bring comfort to a singed heart
of relentless times

*thanks, mindful*


----------



## beautress

gentle overture
named Rienzi by Wagner
music to the soul


----------



## beautress

symphonic worship
warbles in minor keystream
millenial joys


----------



## beautress

clarinets calling
gingerly riding along
mellow voice wheels

Inspiration: Faure's Pavane​


----------



## beautress

gentle waters flow
wherever goodness prevails,
when in God we trust​


----------



## beautress

sending a prayer
as all who work in the field
find that they are blessed​


----------



## beautress

golden-rimmed glasses
folded and resting on book
waiting to be read​


----------



## beautress

Watching late tv
Column of fire high in sky
Unholy riots


----------



## beautress

dark, cool fall morning
migrating old man winter
has not yet arrived


----------



## beautress

one more hurricane
riding caribbean waves
until tomorrow


----------



## beautress

when in hostile port
and thoughtless words multiply
courtesy is best​


----------



## beautress

calm, gentle breezes 
and shade beneath the oak leaves
late summer's blessing​


----------



## beautress

Reddy is snoring
in otherwise silent den
sweet puppy love dreams​


----------



## beautress

write thursday checklist
stretch rotary cuff gently
then pray for the troops​


----------



## beautress

thoughts of flowers gone
once buds that ushered in spring
beginning newness​


----------



## beautress

dead winter chills not
as augur of novel blooms
colorful beacons​


----------



## beautress

beautiful details
of wyoming adult years
springtime wildflowers​


----------



## beautress

leaves flutter downward
with cooler breezes at dawn
fall is in the air​


----------



## beautress

bright lights in the den
eyelids wax heavy as lead
click, Morpheus rules​


----------



## Mytwocents

Grass between my toes
Night begins to engulf me
End of day smiling


----------



## beautress

sweet little puppy
can't figure potty how-tos
stinky cleanup blues​


----------



## beautress

quickly moving sounds
Brandenburg concerto five
symphonic channel​


----------



## beautress

solitary heart
trapped in an awful debate
inhumanity​


----------



## beautress

when noise becomes great
touch slashed loud speaker button
for peace and quiet​


----------



## beautress

too many words said
brings overload to a pitch
soon 'twill be over
​


----------



## beautress

disengaged the sound
of fake renditions of truth
lasting for four years​


----------



## beautress

haiku has its pull
pulsating seventeen beats
relaxation prose​


----------



## lg325

Leaves lost  color bare
cold  air  hot break fast outdoors  
Deer  jumps hounds trail  hunt


----------



## beautress

front lawn, copper leaves
temptation to zero turn
all of it to mulch​


----------



## lg325

No Sleep Tonight. __   old movies cookies milk couch -- blanket pillow doze    (my com not working. can some one line up correctly)


----------



## beautress

twenty two hours
this has been such a long day
night may be quite short​


----------



## lg325

Insomnia no end  --                                                                                                                                                                                                 solution beverage hot--                                                                                                                                                                                              maybe rest finally


----------



## beautress

changing a routine
baby steps one at a time
good for restlessness

morning influence
insomnia's enemy
gentle exercise

caffeine consumption
java limit just one cup
before nine am

 kick late day stressors
to kingdom come for relief
tough on sleeplessness

friend melatonin
low dose tablet may be best
one hour till bedtime

Celestial Seas'nings
makes product,  "sleepytime" tea
doubles deep sleep time

hope my list helps you
stay asleep longer at night
touch of discipline​


----------



## beautress

lovely lava light
glows forth in luminescence
near _bouquet lo'range_​


----------



## beautress

ginger, cinnamon
Are beyond mere flavoring
each a medicine
​


----------



## beautress

in the face of pain
relaxation cannot be
too soon in coming​


----------



## lg325

Tea warmth cool evening
                                                    blanket backyard starry sky full
                                                   Dew wet hair sun rise


----------



## beautress

weatherman foretells
forty-six degrees for us
east Texas pine woods​


----------



## lg325

Sweat to sweater day
                                                              ninety to sixty hot cold
                                                         Florida weather


----------



## beautress

a norther blew in
bringing its sweater warning
warm quilts, heating pads​


----------



## beautress

winter is coming
riding on very dark clouds
when cool is the night​


----------



## lg325

Worry aches fever /                                                                                                                                                                                            sickness alone cold self help/
                                                      slow old time home cures


----------



## beautress

lg325 said:


> Worry aches fever /                                                                                                                                                                                            sickness alone cold self help/
> slow old time home cures


zinc, potassium,
vitamins a, c, and d,
an apple a day

antioxidants
one b100 daily
triple berries too 

bowl of chicken soup,
Bach Brandenberg Concertos,
book on funny jokes​^^^8 day wellness cure for virus issues^^^


----------



## lg325

Journey search building
Shelves adventure drama history
escape quiet library


----------



## lg325

Darkness gentle moist
Walk head cover protects well
Nighttime warm slow rain


----------



## beautress

library in town
doors closed by covid nineteen
sad community​


----------



## beautress

last night's wet darkness
rain sounded more like thunder
trailed by sunny day​


----------



## beautress

old age declines us
from checking fence for damage
used golf cart helps out
​


----------



## beautress

home depot chicks cute
first home was three plastic draw'rs
in upstairs closet

custard bowl feeders
waterers tiny milk caps
better than drowning

yards of chicken wire
for four sides, bottom and top
sewn with iron pliers

handmade chicken coop
four sides, slant top, floor of hay
hen boxes, "ladder"

several months passed
then on one fine summer day
three small eggs appeared

heat lamps and brooder
vertical heater, wire pail
cold snap just ahead

but the best of all,
watching wee chicks growing up
white, gold, black beauties

they love the grape rains
thrown one by one through coop top
funny how they share

​


----------



## lg325

Wake stretch warmup
cool air fills lungs, sweat
one,two mile run  rest.


----------



## beautress

african daisies
radiant straws in circles
perfect rounds and hues​


----------



## beautress

maternal problems
fighting to keep children fed
glimmer of goodness​


----------



## beautress

endless demands made
everything entitlement
something for nothing​


----------



## lg325

Looking back to past
seeing yourself in there place
Grandma  for advice


----------



## lg325

competition day
fog wet mud sweat hike
Army Navy game


----------



## beautress

at winter solstice
bright lights can raise the spirit
e'en on longest night​


----------



## beautress

central in the dark
tiptoes a sweet melody
midnight serenade​


----------



## lg325

A call to journey
See A  bright star to follow  
 Behold The  Christ Child


----------



## beautress

lg325 said:


> A call to journey
> See A  bright star to follow
> Behold The  Christ Child


wiser men researched
why such a star would compel
their camels to kneel
☆​


----------



## beautress

timeclock on east wall
Ticks off the seconds and hours
steady as she goes​


----------



## beautress

quiet evening
sequesters peace in the heart,
forecloses squables​


----------



## beautress

where are the roses
parading colorful floats
cancelled by decree​


----------



## beautress

today marks an end
day number three sixty-five
happy new year's eve​


----------



## Larsky

The year of the rat
Soon to be a memory
What will the Ox bring?


----------



## beautress

bipartisan talks
could lift the national hurt
 with integrity​


----------



## beautress

checking out nutmeg
surprising health benefits 
cures oral problems

for diabetics
nutmeg, blood sugar balance
bestows sense of joy

mixed with pure honey
nutmeg scrub used on the face
replenishes skin
​


----------



## Larsky

Crimson Cardinal 
Alights on my patio
Absconds with peanut


----------



## beautress

helping people out
makes someone solve a problem
hey for reaching out​


----------



## beautress

be strong with courage
be not afraid nor dismayed
take God where you go

from Joshua 1:9​


----------



## beautress

sometimes a river
speeds going downhill in rain
floodgates opening​


----------



## lg325

Listen, in the air
Anger, shouts ,marching, bleak times
Revolution now?


----------



## beautress

sitting by shades drawn
contemplating a new dawn
that should never be​


----------



## lg325

Sunrise chase darkness
remove from sky and sad soul
bring strength and new day


----------



## lg325

Calm after the storm
In population and air
trust truth shall prevail


----------



## beautress

neighbor Canada
thank thee for pristine glaciers
and precious friendship​


----------



## beautress

lovingkind persons
dwell in a courage of heart
blest by our dear Lord​


----------



## beautress

to those in jail cells
who were wrongfully sent there
may they soon go free​


----------



## beautress

there must be justice
somewhere in the universe
In spirit and flesh​


----------



## beautress

morpheus calling
time to rest eyes, swollen feet
and refresh tired mind
♡♡♡♡♡​


----------



## lg325

Procrastination Ills
responsibilities pile up quick
Day spent catching up


----------



## beautress

cotton pyramids
removed from paul bunyan bed
tonight was so right​


----------



## beautress

web on the front fence
black and white patterned spider
catching feckless prey​


----------



## beautress

freedom lake feature
endangered great white egret
indescribable​


----------



## beautress

on the back forty
freedom creek winds through the trees
seasonally flows​


----------



## lg325

Family fades away 
suddenly friends are no more
treasure memories


----------



## beautress

quiet on the front
Ignoring abysmal speech
tv sound turned off​


----------



## beautress

How the West Was Won
aired saturday afternoon
best loved past actors​


----------



## beautress

forgetting past wrongs
holding dear memories fast
empty nest syndrome
♡♡♡♡♡​


----------



## beautress

why do we listen
to insincere dialogues
instead of music?​


----------



## lg325

Freedom from illness
Feels good, health returns
Long walks ,cool air.


----------



## beautress

crocheting dishcloth
beats buying bad cloths in stores
pretty, but useless​


----------



## beautress

doing that dishcloth
took hours from a full week
everyday art joys​


----------



## lg325

Rain, wind ,lightning ,storm
rumbles across rural land
Home shakes from weather


----------



## beautress

on - off lights all day
snow rests upon hill country
single-digit temps​


----------



## beautress

unusual cold
nature lost tropical days
refrigeration​


----------



## lg325

Clear weather turns dark
Violent storms pass by quickly
Cold  rain  settles in


----------



## lg325

Retirement makes sloth
boredom makes one age quickly
New career plan now


----------



## lg325

Struggles of life stay
Strife becomes our memories
Future nostalgia


----------



## beautress

yesterday's icebox
vanished today with warm sun
bipolar weather​


----------



## beautress

shopping at goodwill
next door to hobby lobby
brings home book treasures​


----------



## beautress

reading new quilt book:
"quilting with bits and pieces"
loving the colors​


----------



## beautress

crocheting pastels
warm color spectrum today
also light neutrals​


----------



## beautress

time out for haiku
five, seven, five is its count
floating on surface
_ _ _ _ _
_ _ _ _ _ _ _
_ _ _ _ _​


----------



## beautress

sirens and tail pipes
compete for ear overload
audit_orium​


----------



## beautress

reddy the puppy
snoring the morning away
life's a bowl of cream​


----------



## lg325

Trucks broken headlight
fur glass bent steel blood on street
 Both lost collision


----------



## beautress

medicine declines
wherever allergies rule
honest to goodness​


----------



## beautress

late in the ev'ning
winter winds blow chilly air
over wooden floors​


----------



## beautress

asthma brings wheezing 
interloper barges in
any day or night



​


----------



## lg325

Lost, downtown Gainesville
Computer map no good here
  Deep breath ,stop and eat


----------



## beautress

one year sans pizza
no mozzarella, sausage
nor pepperoni

*sigh*​


----------



## beautress

Double Dave's Pizza
had pepperoni and cheese
and Dr. Pepper.

​


----------



## lg325

City maze traffic thick.
Suburban sprawl like cancer
 Life quality gone


----------



## lg325

Craving spaghetti
Not on menus around here
 Cooking adventure


----------



## beautress

in shaded sunshine
eight legs hunches down to work
spinning its nidus​


----------



## beautress

tricolored heron
wading the shallows of lake
near turtles' sand strip​


----------



## lg325

Florida March day
Clear skies ,dirt roads, citrus groves bloom
Blossoms  scent calms mind


----------



## beautress

shopping, when one drops
tells one it's time for a nap
after shopping stops




​


----------



## beautress

the soul of kindness
departs in quiet and love
irreplacible​


----------



## lg325

Spring enters winter
Brown trees bring forth bright green life
  Dead becomes living


----------



## beautress

blue iris on black
printed on crinkled poly
unplanted fashion​


----------



## lg325

Astrology Play
Orion seeks Diana
Drama in night sky


----------



## lg325

Astronomical
Stars sparkle and fill night sky
Quarter Moon  slips west


----------



## beautress

someetimes bad happens
when new assignment begins
farewell agenda...​


----------



## lg325

Insomnia night
Sleep will not come anytime soon
Milk ,snacks, old movies


----------



## beautress

seeds for the garden
flowers, herbs, vegetables
anticipation​


----------



## lg325

Weather front cold rain
Temperature drops quickly
Warm coffee brings ease


----------



## beautress

good plans like the sun
brighten the morning on earth
floral paradise​


----------



## beautress

out of the whirlwind
who darkens counsel with words
sans truthful knowledge?​(from Job, Chapter 38:1, 2)
​


----------



## beautress

blackberry blossoms
covered sawdust pile near lake
 five large white petals​


----------



## beautress

palm leaves scattered well
beneath the Master's burro
for triumphal march​


----------



## lg325

Grey skies warm rain falls
soaking grounds hidden future
Seeds bring color life


----------



## beautress

favorite feed store
had banana pepper plants
good om'lets ahead
!♡  ♡!​


----------



## beautress

mowing in sunlight
green grass completes the landscape
million dollar day​


----------



## beautress

all that is lovely
everything shining and pure
think on all these things​


----------



## beautress

cool morning sunshine
birdsong sends heartstrings of joy
lonestar state spring here​


----------



## lg325

Florida cold snap
Right on schedule, Springs cool gift
Winters last cold breath


----------



## beautress

satellite tv
Special Victims Unit show
so mesmerizing.​


----------



## beautress

two straight lines in row
do not cross even when cross
broken heart vespers​


----------



## lg325

Needful evening prayers
Guidance by Holy Spirit comes
 Direction assured


----------



## beautress

recurring asthma 
currently in a reprieve
freedom from coughing
​


----------



## beautress

sun rises sun sets
day trails along till it's night
melatonin time​


----------



## beautress

one thought at a time
taken to the finish line
good contemplations​


----------



## beautress

blest be falling rains
washing tree pollen away
for asthma relief​


----------



## beautress

reddy lies sleeping
by mommie's feet in the morn
sweet pit bull dreamland​


----------



## beautress

chow main recipe
50-year old recipe
reading the tea leaves
 ​Definitely illegible due to overuse too near ingredients, and haven't used recipe since running a business for 30 years and seldom due cooked because business took 80 hours a week most of those years.


----------



## lg325

Chow Mein recipe
noodles vegetables mix
Stir fried served quick warm


----------



## lg325

Burnt hamburger night
Cooking not my  strongest point
McDonalds  next  stop


----------



## beautress

no sense in fretting
incompatibility
that begets sorrow​


----------



## beautress

dear day of quiet
in a world shouting out blame
a breath of sweet air​


----------



## beautress

gas prices are high
twenty five percent is low
time to fill up tank​


----------



## beautress

cool winds this spring morn 
as the sun clears cloudy skies
wildflowers show off​


----------



## beautress

celestial stars
act out their parts to touch all
television trance​


----------



## beautress

God loves the living
and loves right spirits in us
we so need his help​


----------



## beautress

saving the ocean
for health of earth's sea creatures
suff'ring from plastics​


----------



## lg325

Death of the Ocean
Revelations  Prophesy
Gods children await


----------



## lg325

Man,  Earths caretakers
Our responsibility 
Gods firm instruction


----------



## beautress

crickets and locusts
filling the air with such noise
ya can't hear the frogs
​


----------



## beautress

reading Ezekiel
wheel in a wheel in a wheel
middle of the air​


----------



## beautress

washing the laundry
removes sickly molecules
and remedies life​


----------



## beautress

warm postage stamp quilt
covers pillows and the bed
saying "come hither."​


----------



## beautress

bright'ning morning sun
following monsoon weather
 brings hope for farmstead​


----------



## lg325

Suwannee River
Dark fresh water  flows to Gulf
The silent witness


----------



## beautress

the diagnosis
based on bone on bone x-ray
outcome: surgery​


----------



## beautress

sage, offwhite, yellow:
number ten cotton lace thread
dishrag in making​


----------



## beautress

youtube video
blamed altzheimer's on microbes
via leaky gut​


----------



## lg325

Second opinion
Good idea for some people
Facing surgery


----------



## beautress

prime care physician;
joint specialist saw the bones
sans all cartilage​


----------



## beautress

[/​


----------



## beautress

farewell spring flowers
decked out in blue, white and green
Texas bluebonnets
♡♡♡♡♡​


----------



## beautress

hello to yellow
butter cups, black-eyed Susans
lovely sunshine rays
♡♡♡♡♡​


----------



## beautress

shoutout loud thunder
succeeded by heavy rain
impedes internet​


----------



## beautress

learning a language
takes patience, practice and time
marathon training!​


----------



## beautress

indiscreet falling
rain splatter on the tin roof
true deluge of wits​


----------



## beautress

tension in the neck 
from working hard in Spanish
too many hours​


----------



## beautress

most quilts that age well
have bias tape on edges
that give and stretch well.​


----------



## beautress

cool air churning sounds
sound like a swirl by window
weather on alert​


----------



## beautress

crickets are chirping
following winds sett'ling down
charming planet earth​


----------



## beautress

raindrops on tin roof
comforting percussion taps
music to the ear​


----------



## beautress

joy in the morning
day of rest given to man
to renew our hearts​


----------



## beautress

post surgical pain
all for a knee replacement
wasn't expected​


----------



## beautress

healing day by day
from surgical procedures
ends years of hades
♡♡♡♡♡​


----------



## beautress

lovely pastel blooms
reign in a northern garden
on memory lane​


----------



## boedicca

Do never talk to
Vegans, Crossfitters, Vaxxers
Nagging cult members


----------



## lg325

Midnight ,balmy breeze
Relax on porch looking up
Stars putting on show.


----------



## beautress

pain liberation
full knee replacement is hard
therapy starts soon​


----------



## beautress

royal blue lily
jonquils bowing with the wind
framed by pure green blades​


----------



## beautress

empty house, dark room
taking a nap from the pain
cool fan, turning blades​


----------



## beautress

loud noises in sky
bass drum roll competition 
rumbling thunder awe​


----------



## beautress

bright office visit
stitches removed with advice:
"You drove???" "You're grounded!"
    ​


----------



## beautress

middle of the night
doctor's appointment Tuesday
yawning and stretching.​


----------



## lg325

Three o'clock morning
No sleep ,must get work done now.
Coffee, shower ,start.


----------



## beautress

pillow and new knee
lifted above horizon
of suff'ring and pain​


----------



## beautress

ev'ry verdant shade
beams brilliant in circle dance
of nature's woodlands​


----------



## beautress

four tallest pine trees
high over cottage below
lace against the sky​


----------



## beautress

lovely restaurant
most cheerful conversations
chicken-fried chicken​


----------



## lg325

Afternoon hard rain
Steady  calming  sound on roof
Bed,  book, warm coffee


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

lg325 said:


> Afternoon hard rain
> Steady  calming  sound on roof
> Bed,  book, warm coffee


*Seoul Music*

There was a story that Koreans didn't like air-conditioning.  I explained why:

Breeze on neck.  Brrh, brrh.
Wife-san sniffs.  Perfume not hers.
Husband-san feels knife.


----------



## lg325

Television waste
Nothing new, redone stories
Music for evening


----------



## beautress

prayerful friends kindly
placed name on list for healing
in God's loving hands

♡
♡♡♡♡♡
♡
♡
♡​


----------



## beautress

castle in the clouds
high on a lush mountainside
pretty Neuschwanstein​


----------



## beautress

fan blades are turning
without a cloud in the sky
merciless sun heat​


----------



## beautress

sunlight is breaking
out from the east this bright morn
spinal surgery
♡​


----------



## beautress

constant burring sound
gentle upon rustic ear
hayfield getting mowed​


----------



## beautress

creamy, silken smooth
rose petal aromatic
skin extraordinaire​


----------



## beautress

pink and white blossoms
may bless love's sweet almond tree
purity's symbol​


----------



## beautress

great blue heron legs
folded beneath graceful wings
immaculate flight​


----------



## beautress

dull ache in new knee
too many Spanish lessons
sedentary blues​


----------



## beautress

sky blue at sunrise
pale dry and some wet sand tones
crocheted potholder​


----------



## beautress

lovely in silence
morning indulged with coffee
stretching for what comes​


----------



## lg325

Rain all day, stay in.
Story on television
Father,  son, Yearling.


----------



## beautress

(post op blues)

therapy, walking
shopping for food in big store
aching for a nap​


----------



## beautress

walking on a cloud
what a diff'rence there can be
after good night's sleep​


----------



## beautress

bird calls in the air
greeting sunrise noisily
or causes unknown​


----------



## beautress

the fire has gone out
without a scepter to rule
now a wilderness

(Ezekiel 19:13-14)​


----------



## beautress

sunlight on the wall
announcing God's great goodwill
new day for mankind​


----------



## beautress

eight thousand small squares
arranged rectangularly
upon queen-sized bed​


----------



## beautress

(ruff! ruff!)

reddy the pit bull
loves the old baby fan quilt,
ruffles and all​


----------



## beautress

bleary-eyed wakeup
splitting the middle of dark
second retiring​


----------



## beautress

gardens of beauty
classrooms of great professors
dreams of yesteryear​


----------



## beautress

the twentieth book
texted to prophets of old
favorite Proverbs​


----------



## beautress

if we guard the mouth
it is said we preserve life
heeding wise instruction

Proverbs 13: 1, 2​


----------



## beautress

lovely white feathers
beaked friends on opposite shore
a gaggle of geese​


----------



## beautress

thunder overhead
prolonged roar from loud to soft;
then, like memory​


----------



## beautress

darkness before dawn
pierced by songbird's plaintive call
then rooster's answer​


----------



## beautress

back to the kitchen
first time since knee replacement
roast, taters, green beans
​


----------



## lg325

Humidity high
Stifling heat ,sweat soaked
Strawberry ice cream


----------



## beautress

lovely drive along
sand beach, bright silver water
Lake Livingston sings​


----------



## beautress

strawberry salad
fresh spinach, almonds, chicken
strawberry dressing​


----------



## beautress

sometimes when aching,
five plus weeks post surgery,
could it be the rain?​


----------



## beautress

learning to speak well
takes sev'ral hours a day
with a new language​


----------



## lg325

Insomnia night
  the stomach problems wont stop
So plop plop fizz fizz


----------



## beautress

for stomach issues
ginger capsules will reduce
pain and discomfort*

*cures big pharma hates​


----------



## beautress

when mailbox is full
too much correspondence gets
tossed in file thirteen

​


----------



## beautress

pounding rain, tin roof
will the lake spill into flood?
great egret escapes


​


----------



## beautress

curled on a blanket
Reddy is taking his rest
sweet pit bull puppy​


----------



## beautress

in learning Spanish
online is free translation
of N. K. J. V.

​


----------



## beautress

joyful is the day
when happiness follows close
and kisses your heart
​


----------



## beautress

taking a slow lap
two pound weights tied to both wrists
riddance cellulose​


----------



## beautress

the great commission
inspired St. Peter to save
the words of Jesus​


----------



## beautress

stretching in morning
opening arms to the sky
inhaling cool air​


----------



## beautress

toes in lowest stair
then sinking heels to the floor
stretches lower leg

ever so gently
torso bending side to side
centering slimdown​


----------



## beautress

chin up good spirits
softly rotating the neck
deep inhalations​


----------



## beautress

sitting on soft chair
raise both legs ninety degrees
exhale on way down​


----------



## beautress

feet in warm water
set footbath to vibration
as cares float away​


----------



## beautress

now your day is set
ready to meet challenges
timed for jumping in​


----------



## beautress

they say that laughter
is a great boon to the health
lightens the spirit​


----------



## beautress

first things dialogue
most important things do first
my cousin is wise​


----------



## beautress

center of the world
could be a magnetic fire's
equilibrium​


----------



## lg325

Exercise new way
Killing two birds with one stone
Push and walk mow lawn


----------



## beautress

the constitution
freedom of worship and speech
founding principles​


----------



## beautress

powder aqua sky
summer's most beautiful day
wild calls buzz softly​


----------



## lg325

Night, trapped inside 
Heavy rain blankets landscape
Quilt, books ,couch ,coffee


----------



## beautress

working on flashcards
written thirty years ago
and yellowed with age​


----------



## beautress

most are legible
Spanish vocabulary
vague recollections​


----------



## beautress

arms rowing gently
slow walking on roller band
torso twists to go​


----------



## lg325

Sound like none before
Going deep soothing the mind
Hear Tchaikovsky


----------



## beautress

butterflies lilting
as flowers dancing on air 
iridescent bliss
​


----------



## beautress

flowers unplanted
viewing pretty blooms online
vicarious joys
●  ●
●••••••●
●  ●​


----------



## beautress

dark clouded evening
rain pouring all afternoon
surprising august​


----------



## beautress

partially cloudy
day ruled by humidity
 hot doggie summer​


----------



## beautress

apple, banana
peeled and sectioned an orange
last meal before fast​


----------



## beautress

bathing the pitt bull
with his flea killer shampoo
tis an itchy task​


----------



## lg325

Daylong  endeavor  
house cleaning long neglected
Landfill adventure


----------



## beautress

lg325 said:


> Daylong  endeavor
> house cleaning long neglected
> Landfill adventure


fleamarket dollhouse
one-of-a-kind-find it was
Spanish book shelf now.​


----------



## beautress

poor doggie scratching
even with his daily bath
gallons of flea soap

spraying his bedding
with mist that hurts no mammals
kills bug on contact

flea and tick summer
with rain ev'ry other day
biting for their lives​


----------



## beautress

flea market teacup
allover pink roses, gold
for zero water​


----------



## beautress

hand towel blanco
dusted and turned with powder
natural care spray​


----------



## beautress

time for spanish class
online at duolingo
hasta luego!
​


----------



## beautress

_ay yi yi yi yi!!
Spanish tests not going well
and here, Italics _​


----------



## beautress

in later twilight
clouds disappear in the dark
repose in slumber​


----------



## beautress

reading late at night
practicing a new language
dormitori-zzzzz
​


----------



## beautress

trumpet vine mecca
growing into widow cracks
excluding sun rays​


----------



## beautress

usual heatwaves
did not this september come
cool weather surprise​


----------



## lg325

September weather
Tropical storms born and die
Brings death to mankind


----------



## Mindful




----------



## beautress

coming and going
three shifts per day, twenty four
prison workers road​


----------



## beautress

figure the years left
nothing left after tax fees
retirement tax shock​


----------



## beautress

the cigarette man
gets emphysema and smokes
one more cancer stick​


----------



## beautress

three rowdy puppies
vickie shorty and reddy
sleeping peacefully​


----------



## beautress

driving for pleasure
after praying for safety
for all on highways​


----------



## beautress

hundred mile roundtrip
masses of white star lillies
decorating fields​


----------



## beautress

the hens are squawking
out back where dew diamonds glow
time for socks and shoes

​


----------



## lg325

My life not all like
Perdoname  mi Vida
forgive me my life


----------



## beautress

Mindful said:


> View attachment 539754


that kind of hurting
hot shower may well disperse
and lessens snoring
​


----------



## boedicca

Garlic, rosemary
olive oil, salt and pepper
make anything delish


----------



## beautress

boedicca said:


> Garlic, rosemary
> olive oil, salt and pepper
> make anything delish


my sources tell me 
ingredients that you named
give cancer the brush
♡♡♡♡♡​


----------



## boedicca

three bone-in ribeyes
potatoes, asparagus 
tomatoes....dinner


----------



## beautress

suddenly thunder
cracks out its whip from the cloud
God's power made known​


----------



## beautress

raindrops on tin roof
are sweet music to the soul
angels' dance safety​


----------



## Mindful

tarte flambée alsace
                         a dinner date and dancing
                         a moon not quite full


----------



## beautress

dogs barking their thoughts
in the deep dark of the night
not sure what they mean​


----------



## beautress

watching S. V. U.
where justice covers her eyes
to put bad guys down​


----------



## beautress

out in hill country
when night is well underway
cars swish in passing​


----------



## beautress

five hundred, one verbs
used book came by mail at last
language learning tool

worked all day learning
Spanish at Duolingo
better than last week
​


----------



## lg325

Large orange globe rising
becomes white small at its peak
behold hunters moon


----------



## lg325

lg325 said:


> Large orange globe rising
> becomes white small at its peak
> behold hunters moon


That should be harvest moon I will try and change it.


----------



## beautress

listening all day
to Spanish language online
vocabulary.​


----------



## beautress

scrubbing sir reddy
trying to rid him of fleas
worked a miracle​


----------



## beautress

time for retirement
from a long sorrowful day
of unfriendly sounds​


----------



## beautress

waxing and waning
where go the hours of day
coming and going​


----------



## beautress

nothing but mistakes 
some days in foreign language
when focus is low​


----------



## beautress

another day gone
nothing to show for time spent
when heartaches linger​


----------



## beautress

time for being blessed
with pair of wings for flying 
as monday restarts​


----------



## beautress

sometimes in the night
it's easy to go to sleep
and sometimes it's not.​


----------



## Grumblenuts

Flatulent bloodhound
Humbly indicates wild duck
Gas whistling loudly


----------



## beautress

book about mammals
bilingual book by c. sill
with j. sills' paintings.​


----------



## beautress

first illustration
j.sill's racoon masterpiece
poised on water's log​


----------



## beautress

watercolored sky
hangs over three musk oxen
warmed by matted fur​


----------



## beautress

porcupine portrait
claws digging in to a limb
bristling with sharp quills​


----------



## beautress

walrus on iceberg
bearing a few stiff whiskers
small eyes, two huge tusks.​


----------



## beautress

tender bison mom
waits as her calf drinks her milk
on the northern plains​


----------



## beautress

deermice protect young
who are helpless as newborns
moms carress litter​


----------



## beautress

pronghorns roam cold plains,
gregarious herd instinct
for sheer survival​


----------



## beautress

in the yellowstone
elegant elks love their turf
magic survival​


----------



## beautress

red squirrels thriving
climb birch branches with speed
when they feel nervous​


----------



## beautress

blue whales glide with grace
from lower depths to the surf
love's gentle giants​


----------



## beautress

nocturnal fliers
built-in radar of the bats
for dark, moonless nights​


----------



## beautress

bobcats are active
finding small mammals to eat
mountain carnivores​


----------



## beautress

pika herbivores
seem to be neighborly souls
sounding threat warnings​


----------



## beautress

in the high country,
black bears come out of the woods
to search for honey​


----------



## beautress

arctic foxes have
DNA that hides them well
in pure white costumes​


----------



## beautress

black-tailed jackrabbits
dwell in the sweltering heat
of west coast deserts​


----------



## beautress

pure muskrat heaven
marshes giving tall grass birth
bronze and browns of wet​


----------



## beautress

would we be a friend
if we learn another tongue?
to be _amable_​


----------



## beautress

most of our forbears
traveled to america
not knowing its speech​


----------



## beautress

mom's birthday wound down
without a bit of her grace
having died so young

this pity party 
comes around twice ev'ry year
for kind ones I lost​


----------



## beautress

timer keeps ticking
waiting for washer to end
"sanitize" cycle​


----------



## beautress

grey clouds above keep
sleepy heads covering up
where there is no harm​


----------



## beautress

loveliest flower
seen as the season closes
last rose of summer​


----------



## beautress

we must stay awake
when we are driving a car
in a heavy fog​


----------



## beautress

dulcet blue fall sky
fields with pumpkins everywhere
spectacular orange!​


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

beautress said:


> blue whales glide with grace
> from lower depths to the surf
> love's gentle giants​


*Whale Worship Is Retarded*

Aleut with harpoon
Bravely rows to blubberblob
Size does not matter


----------



## lg325

Spanish woman smiles
puts warm hand on my cheek,says
hablador suav'e


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

lg325 said:


> Spanish woman smiles
> puts warm hand on my cheek,says
> hablador suav'e


*Wiggle and Jiggle*

AOC emotes
Democrat demagogue dame
Incel snowflakes' dream


----------



## beautress

the mighty rooster
is criticizing the sun
not rising sooner​


----------



## beautress

tugging at the heart
is need for some unity
for family torn​


----------



## hjmick

Haikus are easy
But sometimes they don't make sense
Refrigerator​


----------



## boedicca

There once was a boy named Dick
He thought he would be a chick
So Mister Levine
Became a Trans queen
And was made a 4 Star General real quick


----------



## beautress

countdown for a friend
hip replacement surgery
down with achey pain​


----------



## beautress

quiet times a nap
exercise seem to cause pain
but not when snoring​


----------



## beautress

the tiny chickies
have become almost adults
feeding defines "flock"​


----------



## beautress

fibromyalgia
latin for muscular pain
but understatement​


----------



## beautress

in the canine world
flea and tick poison ivy
itty bitty bugs​


----------



## beautress

we ask for guidamce
in everything that we do
because we're human
☆​


----------



## beautress

time out for vespers
thanksgiving for lovely days
father, son, spirit​


----------



## beautress

thousands of pieces
hard to find two squares alike
on postage stamp quilt​


----------



## beautress

printed pillow shams
with hammers, wrenches, and saws
for building a home​


----------



## beautress

two by three flash cards
cut from card stock in yellow
Spanish-English verbs

alphabetical
organized in rubber bands
in small compartments

hundreds and hundreds
waiting to be memorized
with understanding​


----------



## beautress

doggie was busy
chewing up reading glasses
and cardboard boxes​


----------



## beautress

bless duolingo
teaching languages to all
sans any charges​


----------



## beautress

shopping at walmart
for meatloaf supper tonight
starting to smell good​


----------



## beautress

and the potatoes
steaming in microwave now
time to go and check.​


----------



## beautress

flying solo cools
rattletraps, anger and hate
giving perspective​


----------



## lg325

A full cup thank you
Let it flow over with love
Never lose your wings                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               ( author unknown)


----------



## beautress

blue-grey hazy sky
between the dusk and dark night
short moment of awe​


----------



## lg325

Cold morning darkness
lite drizzle rain low clouds frost
day breaks turkeys call


----------



## beautress

circled by the dark
sitting in darkness with pets
snoring and sighing​


----------



## lg325

*Lost on a lone hunt
                                                                                Thirtytwo thousand acre woods
                                                                                         Enjoyed seven-hour walk*


----------



## beautress

pansies are blooming
daylight in splendor relays
caring from on high​


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

*Clean-Air Blowhards*

 Green wind swarms nasty
Trash and dust swirl in your face
Emissions blocked that


----------



## lg325

Morning sky comet
  White sphere trailing long thin tail
Long silent journey


----------



## beautress

bubble stitch crochet
makes burnless potholders best
number ten cotton​


----------



## beautress

reddy barked at cows
neighbor was furious mad
friend took reddy in

♡
♡♡♡♡♡
♡
♡
♡​


----------



## beautress

poor charming Reddy
took off from Trinity home
no one has seen him​


----------



## beautress

he should have been saved 
locked up in some unused room
with many chew toys

lamenting reddy
who didn't mind me each time
cows next door were out
​


----------



## beautress

broken hearted time
Christmas with no family
Reddy lost for good​


----------



## beautress

it seemed so certain
reddy laying in north field
slipped on shoes and ran

when close to viewed spot
reddy was nowhere in sight
prayed up for his life


​


----------



## lg325

Sunset blue sky clear
Comet visible for all
Just  I seem to care


----------



## beautress

red sky at morning
lacked freezing temperatures
blue norther warning
​


----------



## beautress

half mile on tredmill
one hundred rows on machine
deep sleep medicine​


----------



## beautress

middle of the night
leg seizure panic is fierce
magnesium dose​


----------



## beautress

foreign languages
best learned when in junior high
when life is simple​


----------



## beautress

cutting blank flash cards
with gridded paper cutter
slightly boring task
​


----------



## beautress

alphabetized verbs
on flash cards used to learn words
quickly forgotten
*sigh*​


----------



## beautress

New Year on the way
two oh and then twenty two
easy to recall​


----------



## beautress

ceiling fan turning
as record warm spell enfolds
Indian Summer​


----------



## beautress

new resolutions
change as our ages advance
to the next level​


----------



## beautress

birds of a feather
bring diversity to life
ornithology


----------



## beautress

resplendent quetzal
loves large avocado trees
Quatemala's bird


----------



## beautress

of seven wonders
praised in a history book
they forgot flying


----------



## beautress

whistle at back door
chimes out when someone walks through
or little puppy​


----------



## beautress

bogus iq quiz
in twenty-five questions
sixty-five instead
​


----------



## beautress

wo wo wo wo wo!
poor puppy Songie's howlings
boredom bad right now!
​


----------



## lg325

*Online frustration
applying for classes five hours
documents won't send*


----------



## beautress

computer changes
must be a nightmare bar none
tried and true kinder​


----------



## beautress

today's confusion
these days of "truth optional"
flying in the face​


----------



## beautress

a puppy named "song"
went on a rampage last night
little terrorist




^^song looks like this^^
Found at bing search engine for "cute pit bull puppies"​


----------



## beautress

chewing on pillows
penchant for heirlooms her joy
preceding her nap








*Assorted pit bull puppies who look like Miss Songie from bing search engine*​


----------



## beautress

little pit bullies
to know them is to love them
mischief set aside












*more credits to bing search engine*​


----------



## beautress

litter of pitbulls
come in large numbers it's true
such big families 









*bing search: "litter pittbull puppies"*​


----------



## lg325

*Cheap plastic large ball
Confine both in the backyard 
May calm active pup.     *


----------



## beautress

phases of the moon
can be tracked with some calendars
or online superstores



Credit: amazon store​


----------



## beautress

bright and sunny day
and it is january
it's pretty outside​


----------



## beautress

just an illusion
movie from 2006
imagination​


----------



## beautress

indian summer
gone with winter's chilling winds
left out in the cold​


----------



## beautress

fantasy island
thespian thriller by morn
reciprocity​


----------



## beautress

dry leaf ground cover
hideth the seed growing there
new life knoweth not​


----------



## beautress

beautiful evening
three new rose bushes to plant
plant in warm morning


----------



## lg325

*The dictionary
gives reason to work not done
Procrastination  *


----------



## beautress

lg325 said:


> *The dictionary
> gives reason to work not done
> Procrastination *


scholarship aside,
Old Man Winter causes
arthritis flare-ups​


----------



## beautress

one of these mornings
Old Man Winter will return
back to the North Pole
​


----------



## lg325

* House chores not done yet
Procrastination rules me  
Slave to computer                                                                                     *


----------



## beautress

spite to a stranger
could change one's ultimate fate
into salt pillar​


----------



## beautress

misty skies of grey
spread over cities and fields
cool january​


----------



## beautress

Miss Song is larger
she has grown four times her size
since her weaning time​


----------



## lg325

*                                                                        In the cold and rain
                                                                  Wet clothes, cold sinks deep in body
                                                                          In the cold and rain*


----------



## beautress

gardening on hold
until thermometer reads
over thirty-two​


----------



## lg325

Cold weather is best
heavy pruning of large trees
all trees are dormant


----------



## beautress

sunny day timeout
time to put shovel and shoes
to planting uses​


----------



## beautress

one more sunny sky
is the forecast for today
time to plant roses​


----------



## beautress

planting the roses
anticipation: color,
galvanic fragrance​


----------



## beautress

lovely Texas spring
celebrates bluebonnet fields
friendship bouquets soon


----------



## beautress

Wyo state flower
is the Wyoming paint brush
of high altitudes


----------



## beautress

not able to sleep
since bombing hit the Ukraine
and an orphanage.​


----------



## beautress

Songie is talking
or is she singing again?
"woe woe woe woe woe"







^she looks like this one^..........^this one, too^​


----------



## beautress

puppy grows quickly
Song grows two inches a day,
height and length combined

​


----------



## beautress

russia has been snatched
by a war that shouldn't be
killing sweet children

🇺🇦​


----------



## beautress

the sound of music
tugs at the strings of the heart
dvd movie





​


----------



## beautress

alabaster mist
opening the waking eye
to a new landscape​


----------



## beautress

🇺🇦
watching Ukrainians
leaving the war zone from hell
tied to an I.V.
​


----------



## beautress

corned beef and cabbage
steaming the kitchen windows
hiya saint paddy!​


----------



## beautress

American eagle
beautiful feathered vesture
row on lovely row​


----------



## beautress

pathos unwinding
when dementia governs all
three hundred million​


----------



## beautress

planting a garden
brings lovely blossoms in sight
cheering up people



 




 






​


----------



## beautress

planting nutrition
may take some long-time reviews
endless discipline


​


----------



## beautress

last night's tornado
never touched down to destroy
someone's peace of mind​


----------



## beautress

disenchanted world
watching the details of war
orphans and the dead​


----------



## beautress

endless cruelties
millions displaced and starving
inhumanity​


----------



## beautress

lackluster leader
ignoring damages done
innocents murdered​


----------



## beautress

where is the conscience?
mercy is nowhere in sight
north, south, east or west​


----------



## beautress

Cain still kills Able
where will he hide when he's done?
no more iron curtain​


----------



## beautress

Putin made Russia
less than the neighbor from hell
for burning babies​


----------



## beautress

just a small remnant
of patriots stayed to fight
evil murderers​


----------



## beautress

this war was shameful
sending a message it did
of imprudent pride​


----------



## beautress

insect repellant
chases mosquitoes away
for sev'ral hours​


----------



## beautress

sweet-sounding music
may be the best comforter
to the soul of man​


----------



## beautress

daylight flying by 
images from inside out
shade leaves returning​


----------



## beautress

looking glass thursday
at lewy body disease
confusing the brain​


----------



## lg325

*Feel cool midnight air
                                                                                                          see clear star-filled sky no moon
                                                                                                                smell magnolias        *


----------



## BackAgain

Go fuck yourself dude
Petty rules are for losers
Compliance is meh


----------



## beautress

prayer up for peace
in the four corners of earth
in each human heart​


----------



## beautress

longer days in spring
most leaves are reinventing
hemispheric greens​


----------



## lg325

*Meteorite bright
flash of intense light in sky
 only a moment*


----------



## BackAgain

There once was a lad
Fell asleep in a canoe
Woke up with hand full


----------



## beautress

hues of hokkaido
follows snow melt into spring
april-october​


----------



## BackAgain

We need some limerick moments.


----------



## lg325

*                                                                                                        Sophisticated
                                                                                                 tall slender silver hair smile
                                                                                                     lady walking by
*


----------



## Ropey

A limerick is a wordy art multiplex,
Whose points run mostly on sex.
It deals with professed virgins,
And heady masculine urgings.
for sublime besotted effects.


----------



## beautress

BackAgain said:


> We need some limerick moments.


a good idea!
why don't you start a new thread
limericks are fun​


----------



## beautress

one night was awful
woke up with screaming bad pain
leg cramps all over

potassium helps
prevent another seizure
said homeopath


Take one and one an hour later...
if your read is low on potassium



(& it worked!!! Yea!!!)​


----------



## BackAgain

*There once was a guy from Nantucket *
*Whose **** was so long he could **** it
He said with a grin
As he wiped off his chin*
*If my ear was a *** I might **** it. *

(Best to start with a classic.)


----------



## BackAgain

Someday I’ll tell you about the fellow from Tashkent.


----------



## Ropey

A poet with little ability,
dwelt in a correctional facility.
But a wordsmith from here,
doused words on the leer,
Ending his forum virility.


----------



## lg325

*Competition day
crowd machines scream colors flash speed
Wild Nascar Sunday*


----------



## Ropey

delightful flourish 
sun glances with pure white heads
to the world's glory


----------



## beautress

raining by buckets
crashed noggin, left hand and right
when it rains it pours​


----------



## beautress

one finger typing
left hand has doubled its size
one more aspirin​


----------



## lg325

Ice water cures pain
soaking injury stops swell
Aspirins partner


----------



## beautress

active healing on
blue-black palm now is dark mauve
forehead egg smaller​


----------



## beautress

last week's online find
DVD Ten Commandments
Charlton Heston










​


----------



## Ropey

In opening a closed window 
invigoratingly changes  
bringing refreshed outlook


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

*Bye.  Done.*

Joe's mind wanders off
Malaise helicopters him
Trump, Putin, Corn Pop


----------



## beautress

show time for vespers
tonight there is a long list
dead children warzone
​


----------



## lg325

*                                                                                                                           Feel warm breeze soft rain
                                                                                                                        See dark clouds filling night sky
                                                                                                                      Smell  soil wildflowers*


----------



## beautress

afternoon heatwave
enjoyed by cat and by dog
In spite of fur coats​


----------



## beautress

rain, endless mowing
car registration reprieve
fills county coffers​


----------



## lg325

*   Smell newly cut grass
   Crowd gathers, food, drinks, sunscreen
Bat, ball, gloves, baseball*


----------



## Larsky

Seventh Inning Stretch
Hot dogs racing on the field 
Mustard for the win!


----------



## beautress

living on a cliff
one can see eagles cluster
 atmosphere above​


----------



## beautress

(last night's puzzling dream)

handmade goodwill gift
seamless book of folded bags
brownish, narrow stripes​


----------



## beautress

raisins, cereal
yes we have no bananas
time to go shopping​


----------



## beautress

verdigris kettle
atop my grandma's wood stove
copper carbonate​


----------



## beautress

anger from heaven
calling good people fascists
sporadic outcome​


----------



## beautress

deep in november
election kerfuffle reigns
whether right or wrong​


----------



## beautress

fearsome hurricane
threatens to flood sunshine state
nature's fierce pogrom​


----------



## beautress

pray for trump campaign
he will end fentanyl deaths
and stop inflation​


----------



## beautress

simplification
degrees on circular line
three hundred sixty​


----------



## beautress

great one shows mercy
to those who need to atone
for perjuries said​


----------



## beautress

death is a given
when one's life's work has been done
seems so frenetic​


----------



## beautress

arrogance at best
flatters no beauty or beast
try humility​


----------



## beautress

times more genteel
dwelt in the century past
of brotherly love​


----------



## beautress

The people agree
religion should be free here
omnist government​


----------



## beautress

glaring arrogance
plans unborn's imminent doom
reckless abandon​


----------



## beautress

dogs bark and challenge
all who may enter the gate
with a focused eye​


----------



## beautress

name-calling answers 
when posting at message board 
tis nugatory​


----------



## beautress

peoples' preference
government stability
unlike novelle farce​


----------



## beautress

stable decisions
should be the goal of Congress
temerity fails​


----------



## beautress

ultrafast laser
pulses electrons with light
with celerity​


----------



## beautress

size diversity
from quark to great giant star
smallest and largest​


----------



## beautress

often at funeral
some celebrate his good life
e'en when lacramose​


----------



## beautress

in town a lodestar
benefits all in its realm
city library​


----------



## beautress

in retrospective
better solutions are found
than puerile guessing​


----------



## beautress

last year is over
no annus mirabilis
poor anger aegis​


----------



## lg325

twenty twenty two
year gone with not much fanfare
twenty twenty three


----------



## Grumblenuts

twenty twenty two
poo-hoo-hoo, still gotta pee
twenty twenty three


----------



## beautress

tired of surround sound
click on icon megaphone
slash brings a silence​


----------



## beautress

unfamiliar cause,
patriotism espoused
worthwhile or paltry?​


----------

